# $20 off Total Premier Choice still in effect



## dfriedland

I just called Directtv out of the blue and asked if I could switch to total premier choice with locals with a $20 discount for the first 6 months.... There was no problem, just a minute of holding while she checked the computer, and she said no problem. Total premier + locals + DVR (tivo) for $65.99 a month, and I didn't have to beg or threaten to switch companies or anything. I just asked politely and they were more than happy to oblige.


----------



## biker

I got it last month also with no problem.


----------



## feldon23

Of course Southwestern Bell STILL has my phone number assigned to them so I cannot call DirecTV on my land line. GRRRR!!!

Soon as my dad gets back in town I will use his cell phone.

*{EDIT: Ok, I called the DirecTV movers number at (877)-616-MOVE. I got to an operator and told her I'm not moving, I just want to switch the DirecTV package. So at first she said aren't you a Southwestern Bell customer. GRR!!!! Even though I cancelled my account with SWBell 6 months ago they are STILL holding a lock on the phone number/address. So I told her no I cancelled them and gave her my DTV account number and she said ok and found my account.

At first she said "where did you hear this $20 off 6 months Total Choice Premiere?" and I said the TiVo forum. She was confused for a bit. But I told her that right now TiVo service is $10 a month, then it goes to $5 a month in November, or with Total Choice Premiere it's included. So she honored the $20 off and understood that the TiVo service is included. She said it shows up as HDPVR or something.

Anyway, I mentioned that the TiVo series2s were coming out and that it was a personal video recorder. She said oh that's too advanced for me. So I said it's designed for people who still have a blinking 12:00 on their VCR. I said you just flip through the program guide like on a normal DirecTV receiver but you press Record. That's it. It's that simple. If you want, you can hit Record then press the down arrow to get to more options and tell it you want to record every episode of this show, even if it reschedules.

She said it sounded complicated, but I said my dad has figured it out and he's 77 years old.

Anyway, here's to hoping she considers a TiVo. 

I also cancelled the mirroring on the non-upgraded TiVo upstairs. It got fried a few months ago and now when you turn it on, all you get is popping sounds from the audio and a black screen with white scrolling flashing lines. If you leave it off for a while and turn it on, you get the green light for a bit. But after it's been on for a while, the light goes out.  *sniff**


----------



## GoldenTiger

Woohoo! I just got it... she couldn't find it, asked a supervisor and found it on the computer (I didn't request the supervisor, I was just asked to hold on a sec), and my new total is $10 less than I was paying before for Total Choice Plus w/locals/tivo/showtime!!


----------



## Jon J

Thanks, dfriedland. It did take a supervisor but we agreed TC Premier with locals and complimentary DVR service would be $65.99 for six months. Now what can I do with the "free" $120??


----------



## prospero

Seems like you can call them and get this offer just about every six months.

I have this offer earlier this year and it expired a few months ago. I just called in today and they said no problem and gave me the $20 off again.

Prospero


----------



## Hexis

I just called and got this myself. I had Total Choice w/ Locals + HBO + Showtime + TiVo = $66.99 a month. New setup Total Choice Premier - $20 = $65.99. The only restriction is that you have to keep Total Choice at least for the 6 months after the special. This rules.


----------



## jasonl99

What the heck did you guys ask for? I tried, and he could only find an $8 offer. I have TC w/Locals + HBO currently. I told him that a friend had just received a $20 per month discount if he would subscribe to Total Choice Premier for at least six months. No go.


----------



## Hexis

Total Choice Premier w/ locals with a $20 discount for 6 months. Try calling back and asking for it from a different person.


----------



## staufj22

> _Originally posted by jasonl99 _
> *What the heck did you guys ask for? I tried, and he could only find an $8 offer. I have TC w/Locals + HBO currently. I told him that a friend had just received a $20 per month discount if he would subscribe to Total Choice Premier for at least six months. No go. *


The CSR I talked to said its a retention package. Maybe you can tell your CSR that..


----------



## pjenkins

got it, thanks TivoCommunity.com


----------



## Jon J

> _Originally posted by Hexis _
> *I just called and got this myself. I had Total Choice w/ Locals + HBO + Showtime + TiVo = $66.99 a month. New setup Total Choice Premier - $20 = $65.99. The only restriction is that you have to keep Total Choice at least for the 6 months after the special. This rules. *


Absolutely *no* restrictions mentioned to me.


----------



## metzgerr

I just called DirecTV and they gave me this deal too! The CSR had to transfer me to the CRG (Customer Retention Group) before they could give it to me though. I also made sure with him that my Tivo...I mean DirecTV DVR service was complimentary. He wasn't aware of that until it popped up on his screen, then he thanked me for informing him of this new policy .

You definitely have to keep this level of service for an additional 6 months, because I went and looked at my account info on their web site and it says "1 Year Commitment", along with my package details. Still a good deal I think!!

I did notice something that I would like to clear up. When I looked at the Package Information for my three recievers, it now says this for each one:

"TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER W/LOCALS, 1 YEAR COMMITMENT, WE APPRECIATE YOUR BUSINESS, DIRECTV DVR (WAS TIVO) "

However, only one of my receivers is a DirecTivo unit, while the other two are basic receivers. Does this mean that I could have 3 DirecTivos for this same price, or would I get charged an additional $4.99 x 2 if I ditched the 2 regular receivers and replaced them with DirecTivos?


----------



## Darin

You don't pay the TiVo (err, DirecTV PVR) fee multiple times. It is a service, just like paying for Showtime or HBO. The only thing that you get hit on with multiple receivers is the $5 mirroring fee, and it's the same whether it's a standard receiver or a dtivo.

So, having one dtivo and two receivers is the same price as having three dtivos.


----------



## Hexis

The one year commitment is for Total Choice or higher programming. Not Total Choice Premier. They just want you to be a customer for a year.


----------



## DBSVette

> _Originally posted by metzgerr _
> You definitely have to keep this level of service for an additional 6 months, because I went and looked at my account info on their web site and it says "1 Year Commitment", along with my package details. Still a good deal I think!!


  
Other posts indicated you need to keep at least the TC programming package to qualify.

If, at the end of 6 months, I can drop back to TC+/HBO/STarz, then I would sign up. If I have to remain at TC/Premier, then it loses its cost savings advantage.


----------



## vertigo235

hmm? so what is the deal... Do I really have to keep this thing for 6 more months after it's over? I havn't called and gotten it yet, but I dont know if I believe the 6 months after thing. I mean my online web account says the "1 year commitment" allready anyhow, I think this means I simply have to remain a customer for a year since I signed up.


----------



## Darin

No. You only have to maintain Total Choice for a year (the $30, or whatever it is, package). Technically, it does include a one year commitment, but not a one year commitment to Premiere. If you are already in a commitment, then the year gets reset, so you have to keep it a year from when you signed up for the premiere deal.


----------



## vertigo235

OK..... Calling now.


----------



## vertigo235

Got it! She did say Total Choice, not Total Choice Premier (as far as commitment for 1 year) Which basically just adds 3 months onto my previous commitment, so big deal eh?

It was very painless once I got through to somebody BTW. I didn't have to explain anything.


----------



## GalenMD

It took me exactly 7.5 minutes, mostly of holding time while the rep investigating it, but it did get done. She had to "extend the offer."
The commitment IS for "1 year of Total Choice at a minimum" (not Total Choice Premier) and you can not be more than $15 behind in a payment.
Excellent. Thanks guys. I just saved about $16/month and have more channels!


----------



## Lateshowrob

No luck here. The CSR knew nothing about it and even after having mentioned the 'customer retention' line, she still didn't budge. It sure is frustrating that other people get this so easily and I can't manage to get it. Have to keep trying I guess.


----------



## Ronin

Just call back later and get a different CSR. When I called, the guy put me on hold, then came back, then put me on hold again. He said he asked his supervisor and was told it was a special "retention" offer only for certain customers. I asked if he meant that it was only for special customers, and that I couldn't get it because I wasn't a special customer. He didn't know what to say after that. I told him I wanted to talk to a supervisor. He said he had talked to a supervisor. Told him I wanted to talk to the supervisor anyway. After a while, he got me a different supervisor, since his was too busy.

The other supervisor did say it was a special retention offer, but that I could get it no problem. He also said I did have to keep at least Total Choice for a year. I said no prob, and he added the offer to my account.

I guess I got lucky with that, because when I checked my account online, total premier with locals is there, but it doesn't say anything about a 1-year commitment.


----------



## spartanstew

> _Originally posted by prospero _
> *Seems like you can call them and get this offer just about every six months.
> 
> I have this offer earlier this year and it expired a few months ago. I just called in today and they said no problem and gave me the $20 off again.
> 
> Prospero *


I have also done it twice this year. Once in February and again in August. I'll try again next February.

Stew


----------



## Dexter1

Here is the deal I got:

$20.00 off total choice premier(w/ locals) for 6 months, 
Sat C kit with professional installation if I commit to another 6 months of Total Coice Premier (w/locals) after discounted 6 months. 

Cost for Sat C Kit $8.60 for shipping and Handling. 

Tried to see what they would charge me for the new hughes DVR, but they said I had to go through hughes or TiVo to get that. 

Well at least I can see what HD showtime looks like.


----------



## PippyDaKid

Mention that you're "shopping around for the best deal"....the keyword in the system to search on is "shopper" (could be "shoppers")......
~~
Pippy


----------



## jasonl99

I'm calling again -- and I'm on hold while she talks to a supervisor. Mentioned that I have HDTV and I never received the Sat C kit that I was supposed to get since they moved the satellite (figuring that might be enough of an inconvenience to me to give me a $20/mo break )

...well, I didn't get it (again  ). She couldn't find the offer. But she did give me Showtime for a month for free (and it will automatically cancel after 30 days). Boo.


----------



## sneagle

I just hung up. No wait time at 8am EST. Got the deal and an upgrade to an elliptical dish for $15. See here for more details:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=749692#post749692


----------



## tivobernd

Just got it. 
Rep needed to talk to supervisor (after I said 'a lot of people already signed up for it, its probably a retention package').
Rep did not talk about 12 month minimum or anything else.

And yes, Since I had TC with Stars/HBO/Showtime/Cinemax before (I really dont care about watching sports) This will be a 17.99 a month savings.

Sweet deal!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## newsposter

Any idea if they will do this for a 'new' subscriber? I signed up in August with the football deal $50/mo for 4 months for everything (1yr to TC of course committed). After December I'd love to keep Premier and get the $20 off. Anyone try getting the rate 'in advance'?


----------



## JoePP

Woohoo!!!!
I was first offered $10 off my hb0&sho package for 6 months but I mentioned that a friend has received the offer and 5 minutes later I am the proud owner of total choice premier along with a credit to my monthly bill for this month. My bill dropped $20 this month and if my calculations are correct I will save something like $3 a month and have the whole boat!!!

Off to buy a series2 and take advantage of my free Tivo. Just gota figure out what to do with the old lifetime sub I currently own.


----------



## LDLDL

My first call was unsuccessfull. The rep claimed that the only package was a football package. I hung up and called again and spoke with the lovely Jennifer. She said "Sure, I can do that for you right away!!!"
Man.... these forums are GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!! :up: 
Thanks to all of you for your help in finding this out.


----------



## DBSVette

I called in this (Saturday) morning. CSR I spoke to wasn't aware of the package and put me on hold for abt. 2 minutes. Sure enough, the offer was valid provided I committed to at least TC for 1 year. No mention was made of what the penalty was if I broke the committment.

So now I have the whole thing for abt. a $4/mo. cost savings for the next 6 months.


----------



## tivotx

So if you signed up for this between October 4 - 13, and this would add Starz to your service, would you be eligible also for the $25 Starz new subscriber rebate. Total Choice Premier - $20 is only $4 more than HBO+Starz and the added $25 rebate would be a great addition to this deal.
Rebate found at:
http://www.starzsuperpak.com/se/features/rebate/rebate_fmw.html


----------



## killerdcc

Anyone try downgrading within six months? Do you keep your discount?


----------



## Lori

I did this this morning. It didn't go completely smoothly, but I was successful in the end. First, the customer service rep told me that the offer was being handled by "Customer Retention" and asked me if I minded being transferred to them. After I was transferred, I was told that the offer had expired. When I mentioned that I knew of someone that got the offer today, I was put on hold so that the rep could check with her supervisor. She came back a couple minutes later and told me that the offer was targeted at outbound customer service, i.e., they were calling their most valued customers and offering this deal as a way to get them to extend their current contracts. She said that, since I was in their target demo and they "just hadn't gotten to me yet" that they would be happy to proactively extend the offer.


----------



## mushroom blue

here's what the official blurb says in the "Mainbank Shopper's Offers" on our knowledge base (known as DORIS. tell that to them if you wanna make them wonder):

$20 discount for Total Choice Premier for 6 months. 

and in big red letters:

"inform customer that they must commit to a 1-year commitment to a minimum of the $31.99 Total Choice package"

unfortunately, if you try to disconnect early, it doesn't keep the discount. believe me, there's been some experiments. 

the other offers are Total Choice Plus with Local Channels for $31.99/month, and $3 off Total Choice. yippie. 

if you want the Sat C upgrade, it's (I believe) $15, but I'm sure there's a programming commitment to showtime, being it's labeled as a "Showtime HDTV Sat C Upgrade" offer. 


another thing, if you ever add a receiver, and the EC tells you that there's an annual commitment for the new receiver, politely, but semi-angrily refuse. be persistant. the next line in our "Add receiver" script says "if customer refuses, tell them 'As a special thank you, I'll go ahead and waive that commitment'"




I hate that additional commitment. you should too.


----------



## Mantis

> the other offers are Total Choice Plus with Local Channels for $31.99/month, and $3 off Total Choice. yippie.


I just got off the phone with DirecTV. They were unable to find this promotion in DORIS. I am not really interested in ALL the DirecTV channels as I don't watch that much TV, I just want my Total Choice with Locals and HBO. I did have a $10 a month discount for the last six months, but that promotion is over, so I am trying to find a new one that can keep the cost down.

What do I have to ask the rep for inorder to get the sweet deals?


----------



## Bob TeaTow

Mushroom, how do I get the deal with $31.99 for TC Plus w/Locals? Right now II'm paying the regular price $40 + $5 Tivo + $5/extra receiver = $50.

tx, bob


----------



## Hexis

heh, just noticed something funny on my bill. They charge you $85.99 + tax on $85.99, then credit you $20, but not the tax. I'm sure this is how they do all things like this, but I thought it was pretty goofey. I wonder if they pocket the difference or pass it on to Uncle Sam.


----------



## susanandmark

> _Originally posted by prospero _
> *Seems like you can call them and get this offer just about every six months.
> 
> I have this offer earlier this year and it expired a few months ago. I just called in today and they said no problem and gave me the $20 off again.
> 
> Prospero *


I both called and e-mailed DirecTV and was told in no uncertain terms that if you had this promotion once you could never have it again. I don't mind the restriction but it seems very unfair that those rules (one time only) apply to some users and not others.

I've been a DirecTV customer since 1999 and have NEVER had less than the top-level (now known as "platinum") package.


----------



## unixadm

I just called and the CSR was very aware of the "promotion". The problem is that I just came off the 6 month promotion (the most recent bill was the first without the $20 off), and he said that they usually don't do "back to back" promotions.

I understand that and don't have a problem with it. I did verify that I didn't have to stay at Premiere.....the $20/month off was as long as I stay with ANY Total Choice package. They told me that I was free to downgrade if I wish. I may end up doing that since I am watching my $$ right now, but I hate to lose the channels. I'll have to think about it for a couple of days.


----------



## str1der

Does anyone know if this wil work with Pegasus? Also do you have to have your Directivo already to do this?


----------



## Dirac

Well it worked!

The CSR I spoke with was curious where I heard of the offer (I know a couple friends... etc, and I saw it on the TiVo internet forum). I asked about the $31.99 Total Choice Plus with Locals, and he said they had it, it was a 6 month offer, but since I had a premium package (sports pack) he said I couldn't get it. I asked if I could drop the sports pack and get it, he said sure, then I asked if I could add the sports pack back on and still keep the offer. 

I then asked if they had any other promotions going on, and he said that was the only one. I then said I also heard about the $20 TCP package, and after about a 20 s pause he said, yeah we have that. I said I'd like to switch to that one instead (I never did switch to the $31.99 offer). So I'm back to having all the channels for the first time since the NFL ST promotion last year. We're enjoying Back to the Future right now. 

While I was on a roll, I asked if there was any way I could run the DTV receiver without connecting it to the phone line and still keep my sports subs, and he said he could put an exception on my account which would let me do that. I am psyched--bye bye Ameritech!!! (My wife and I have cell phones with no roaming or LD, don't need the land line.) There are indeed a few gems in the rough at DTV CSR.

The only thing I need to worry about with no phone line is guide updates from TiVo, correct? (will take this part Underground if necessary)

Thanks everyone here for sharing your experiences!
Dirac


----------



## PBShann

I got this promotion the other day. I don't get locals so my price is $61.99. Funny thing is, the very next day I got a call from Dish saying we now offer local channels in your area and will give you Dish installed into 4 rooms for free. I said when you get NFL Sunday Ticket and TiVo call me back!!! The only drawback I can foresee for right now is if Dish gets NFL next year and I can't get out of DirecTV until Oct! Of course I would still stay with DirecTV b/c of TiVo!!!

Shannon


----------



## teasip

I just got the same package, TC Plus with locals for $31.99. Nothing was said in reference to my being able to keep HBO and TiVo. Only difference is $8 less/mo.!


----------



## everklier

i have been paying $39.99 a month for TC plus w/locals for the past 6 months or so. when the sopranos started, i added hbo for another $12, or 52.99 month. i dont need the $20 off plat. package so i called up for the TC plus with locals for $31.99. cust. rep. said no problem i can give you that plus the hbo also. she did state that this was for 6 months only, but thats fine in my book. called on a saturday afternoon and got thru almost immediately.


----------



## Acerxz

I have TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER with Local Channels, is there a deal for me?
I'm kinda confused.


----------



## staufj22

> _Originally posted by Acerxz _
> *I have TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER with Local Channels, is there a deal for me?
> I'm kinda confused. *


Yes.
$20 off per month for 6 months.


----------



## Acerxz

COOL. Just called up and got it no problem. Thanks!


----------



## winston2323

Thanks everyone. I already had the Total Choice Premier, plus the football package with Tivo and 3 additional recievers. This $20 off will help a lot. In addition, one of my recievers recently caught fire (smoke and sparks came out of the top while I was asleep, good thing it was in the bedrooom with me). They will replace it for $25 + tax (no shipping) or free after the $20 a month rebate. I love this forum.


BTW, the rep did this all with no problems (he did sound a little bothered as if everyone has been calling for this, but did it nice and quickly).


----------



## Bilbrey

I got the $20 for 6 months discount too. No problems.

And while I was on the phone, I asked about a "Sat C" kit. $8 plus tax... But what surprised me was they 'insisted' that a professional installer come out and put the kit on. For free.

Thanks!


----------



## staufj22

> _Originally posted by Bilbrey _
> *I got the $20 for 6 months discount too. No problems.
> 
> And while I was on the phone, I asked about a "Sat C" kit. $8 plus tax... But what surprised me was they 'insisted' that a professional installer come out and put the kit on. For free.
> 
> Thanks! *


Aside from the $8 plus tax, any commitment to programming for the Sat C kit?


----------



## Bilbrey

> _Originally posted by staufj22 _
> *Aside from the $8 plus tax, any commitment to programming for the Sat C kit? *


Yes, a year. But I was already doing that for the 'save $20 promotion', so no big deal.

If yoy were to do the Sat C kit only, then you would have to commit for a year to get the kit free. In that case, I would not have done it.


----------



## staufj22

> _Originally posted by Bilbrey _
> *Yes, a year. But I was already doing that for the 'save $20 promotion', so no big deal.
> 
> If yoy were to do the Sat C kit only, then you would have to commit for a year to get the kit free. In that case, I would not have done it. *


Is that 1 year of TC Premiere for the Sat C kit? Because thats what I was told by the CSR.

In contrast to the $20/month discount, its 1 year TC only.


----------



## Bilbrey

> _Originally posted by staufj22 _
> *Is that 1 year of TC Premiere for the Sat C kit? Because thats what I was told by the CSR.
> 
> In contrast to the $20/month discount, its 1 year TC only. *


Ah, yes. I believe that you are correct. It is TC Premiere because Showtime is offsetting the cost of the Sat C kit to get to Showtime HD. The CSR did mention that the Sat C kit was a Showtime promotion...


----------



## Chubba

does this also work with pegasus?


----------



## Bilbrey

> _Originally posted by Chubba _
> *does this also work with pegasus? *


 I don't know. I suppose that someone with the Pegasus service could call customer support and simply ask.


----------



## Chubba

nope, pegasus says no dice...
I asked if they had other any promotions going and he laughed and said no
but they will have some free weekends of movie channels comming up.
:-/
good ole pegsat


----------



## topaz

I had Total Choice + Locals (39.99) + HBO (12) = 51.99

I called and talked to Jennifer and mentioned a couple of "my friends" had received an offer to get TC + Locals for 31.99 for six months. "Just a moment sir", she replied. After being on hold for about 2 minutes she came back and said she could offer me TC + Locals for 31.99, but that I had to carry Total Choice for one year. I said no problem and voila, I'm $48 richer for a few minutes of my time.

Thanks everyone,
Topaz


----------



## mychacho

Those of you who sign up for TC locals for 31.99 promo, could you find out when this expires? Im not a subscriber yet and I want to wait till DirecTivo S2 is introduced to sign up


----------



## Nuwanda

I did it yesterday...I asked for retention, the EC (Brenda) didn't want to transfer me unless I was disappointed with my service, but she searched her database and was more than willing to set me up with the $20 off deal. I got the Sports Pack (don't use much...don't care about Rutgers vs. Harvard, etc...), Showtime, and Cinemax added. Also east coast/west coast and my bill still went down by five bucks...

Thanks to all you guys out there that let us know about these specials...


----------



## judson_west

I'm on the phone now with DirecTV and I had a hard time getting the promotion. First she didn't understand what I was saying. Then she offered some other packages, finally I mentioned "customer retention package". She then understood that, but said that it was reserved for retaining customers that had a bad experience with DirecTV and it was being offered as a peacekeeping measure. I said that's silly that I have to be mad to get the package. I then said, 'This makes me mad and upset with DirecTV". She laughed and proceeded to set up the package. I am saving $.97/month over my previous package that was Total Choice w/locals, HBO, and Starz.


----------



## Clark

This is cool. I'm off to the phone now.


----------



## kenr

My $20 off Premier just expired. I called DirecTV and stated that my promotion is over and I don't want to pay full price and I'd like to know if there are any promotions I can be offered, otherwise I'd likely be dropping back to Total Choice plus 1 premium. 

I was offered $10 off any premium channel for 12 months so I kept the Premier. The way I look at this is I'm already paying $10 less a month because TiVo service is free at the Premier level. Add in the extra $10 and I'm back to the same payment I made only several months ago. Plus this will go for a year.

I'm not willing to threaten cancelling my service or call back repeatedly just to try to get the $20 off program.


----------



## wrb71

Thanks to this forum I was able to get in on this deal. This must be an ongoing thing with Directv. I don't know how anyone would find out about this if it wasn't for this forum. Thanks everyone.


----------



## WillDean

Boo YEAH!!!!!!! I just called Directv and asked for the Customer Retention dept. like some people here have and I told them about Dish Network contacting me to switch over.. Well the CSR was very knowledgeable and actually gave me a promotion called Directv Platiunum Rewards including Dircetv DVR for $48 a month!!!!!!! Directv is awesome!!!! I love it !!!!!!!


----------



## Sir_winealot

YOU people are UNbelieveable!!!

You're ALL "scamming" DirecTV...and BRAGGING about it????

For SHAME!

This is FRAUD. Have you no MORALS??? Do-ya-huh? Do-ya?!?!

I'm calling corporate _tomorrow_!

~A plateau is a high form of flattery.~


----------



## staufj22

> _Originally posted by Sir_whinealot _
> *YOU people are UNbelieveable!!!
> 
> You're ALL "scamming" DirecTV...and BRAGGING about it????
> 
> For SHAME!
> 
> This is FRAUD. Have you no MORALS??? Do-ya-huh? Do-ya?!?!
> 
> I'm calling corporate tomorrow!
> 
> ~A plateau is a high form of flattery.~ *


LOL


----------



## kenr

> _Originally posted by WillDean _
> *Boo YEAH!!!!!!! I just called Directv and asked for the Customer Retention dept. like some people here have and I told them about Dish Network contacting me to switch over.. Well the CSR was very knowledgeable and actually gave me a promotion called Directv Platiunum Rewards including Dircetv DVR for $48 a month!!!!!!! Directv is awesome!!!! I love it !!!!!!! *


 Are you saying that you're getting DVR hardware or are you simply referring to TiVo service.

I wonder why the promotion is called "Platinum" when in fact the top tier is now called "Premier"


----------



## WillDean

I'm sayingf I get everything including Tivo service for only $ 48 a month after tax...this is regularly $84.99 and $ 5 for Tivo service so it is normally $90...this is great. I am now loyal to Directv for life....


----------



## kenr

> _Originally posted by WillDean _
> *I'm sayingf I get everything including Tivo service for only $ 48 a month after tax...this is regularly $84.99 and $ 5 for Tivo service so it is normally $90...this is great. I am now loyal to Directv for life.... *


For how many months are you promised this price?


----------



## WillDean

THe CSR said permanentlyt I asked because it sounded too good to be true.


----------



## rogo

It's not normally $90, it's normally $85 cause Tivo service is include with TC Premier.

You do not have this $48 price forever. No way, no how.

Mark


----------



## cg1

Bingo!

First person told me that I was not "authorized"

I asked for the Customer Retention Department - it took about 90 seconds.

I should have done this a while ago.

Thanks

BTW, this was only the standard $20 off, not the $48 deal. Maybe we'll try for that tomorrow


----------



## winston2323

> _Originally posted by judson_west _
> *I'm on the phone now with DirecTV and I had a hard time getting the promotion. First she didn't understand what I was saying. Then she offered some other packages, finally I mentioned "customer retention package". She then understood that, but said that it was reserved for retaining customers that had a bad experience with DirecTV and it was being offered as a peacekeeping measure. I said that's silly that I have to be mad to get the package. I then said, 'This makes me mad and upset with DirecTV". She laughed and proceeded to set up the package. I am saving $.97/month over my previous package that was Total Choice w/locals, HBO, and Starz. *


That was one of the funniest things I've read in a long time.


----------



## jcase

What I got was not retention because I'm a new customer, but on Saturday when I signed up with DTV I got:

Total Choice premiere with the NFL package for 4 months for $49/mo (over $300 worth of programming I'm told) so I have all the premiere channels 

Its great having all the channels, but unfortunatly I'm not a football fan :eek


----------



## teasip

When I called and inquired about competitor packages I was offered TC Plus/locals/current HBO/current DirecTiVo PVR for 46.98 and was also offered 6 mos. of Showtime free. Nothing offered in regard to a Premier type package for around $48 (she did mention the $20 off/6 mos.). I already have the TC Plus/locals for $31.99 in addition to the above additions. With the offer today I'm basically paying the same except the free Showtime.


----------



## WillDean

> _Originally posted by rogo _
> *It's not normally $90, it's normally $85 cause Tivo service is include with TC Premier.
> 
> You do not have this $48 price forever. No way, no how.
> 
> Mark *


        

man i just called directv and the rep is telling me something different i thinkt he rep last nite played me.....this is bs


----------



## WillDean

not only is she saying she doenst know why the rep said i could keep the plan at no addl charge she is saying that the Directv protection plan does not cover Tivo or HD receivers which I was told did.....I am about to cancel my service because of these blatent lies


----------



## willardcpa

> "I am now loyal to Directv for life....I am about to cancel my service because of these blatent lies "


 Hmmmm, what a difference a day makes.  But if you call up to cancel, won't they redirect you to customer retention????


----------



## kenr

The funny thing about this is if the retention department looked at the customer's account, they would see the user has TiVo service. Given that, they could also assume the customer already has $$ invested in TiVo hardware and the threat to leave DirecTV for Dish is likely a threat that will never be carried out.


----------



## gazunga

The same thing with me. The 1st time I tried no luck. I called regarding a different issue last week and asked if there were any promotions being offered. I was given the choice of $10 off for 6 months on HBO or the $20 off for 6 months on the premier package. It was a no brainer especially with the Tivo thrown in. The rep was very courteous and happy to help. Depends on who you get so if not successful at first try again.


----------



## Uncle David

> _Originally posted by jcase _
> *What I got was not retention because I'm a new customer, but on Saturday when I signed up with DTV I got:
> 
> Total Choice premiere with the NFL package for 4 months for $49/mo (over $300 worth of programming I'm told) so I have all the premiere channels
> 
> Its great having all the channels, but unfortunatly I'm not a football fan :eek *


I have this deal too! I'm getting spoiled by all the channels and will miss it when I go back to the basic total choice.


----------



## Bilbrey

> _Originally posted by Uncle David _
> *I have this deal too! I'm getting spoiled by all the channels and will miss it when I go back to the basic total choice. *


 
Ah, but that is the very issue they are trying to hook you with.


----------



## jodyiv

> _Originally posted by dfriedland _
> *I just called Directtv out of the blue and asked if I could switch to total premier choice with locals with a $20 discount for the first 6 months.... There was no problem, just a minute of holding while she checked the computer, and she said no problem. Total premier + locals + DVR (tivo) for $65.99 a month, and I didn't have to beg or threaten to switch companies or anything. I just asked politely and they were more than happy to oblige. *


Just had the exact same situation! Should be activated by the time I get home from work.


----------



## Vincent

Thanks to everyone for priming the pump! I called last night and immediately received the $20 discount, no questions.

The CSR said I would also receive a premium sports package for 6 months, but she didn't have the list of services in front of her. What is in the premium sports package?


----------



## bonscott87

Sports Pak is one of the premium packages included with Total Choice Platinum.


----------



## Vincent

I mentioned the discount to several friends at work today who have DirecTV. I told them to kill 2 birds when they call: complain about the PQ of the locals (every complaint helps) and then tell them they have heard about the special discount.


----------



## dmurphy

Hey, kick-butt. I just called and said that a friend of mine just got an offer for Total Choice Premier for $20 off. He said initially "Oh, that's only for new subscribers" and I just said, "oh, that's funny, he's been a subscriber for 4-5 years." Then I got the "hold on a sec, let me look.... oh, yeah, no problem, we can do that for ya"
and that was that. All he said was that I need to keep Total Choice (any TC package) for a year. Coolness.

Very simple. Thanks guys.


----------



## bumblbe

People...let me get this straight...
I will be a new subscriber when my TIVO comes in. Will I be able to get this deal?????
Thanks
Bill


----------



## paladin732

(sorry for bringing this back from the grave but it intrigues me.. did a search trying to find out what other benefits were in premier and i found this lucky thread) can i just call them now before i have my dtivo and get this applied.. or must i wait for the dtivo to do this?

EDIT: GRRR i called twice and they are denying there is any offer how many reps must you call? lol

2nd EDIT:
4th ******** try before i got it but i managed to get it


----------



## iamcaleb

Looks like this is still available. I just called today and received the offer. I had to wait on hold for a few minutes, but was able to get it on my first try!


----------



## fatherof2

> _Originally posted by bumblbe _
> *People...let me get this straight...
> I will be a new subscriber when my TIVO comes in. Will I be able to get this deal?????
> Thanks
> Bill *


As a new subscriber as of yesterday, I was able to get the same deal for ~$40 for four months. I asked her "$40 monthly, right" and she said "No, $40 once until 4 months is up". I asked the installer about it and he said that she may have been mistaken on the one-time fee instead of monthly. We'll see when the bill comes in!


----------



## grecorj

One word of warning: make sure you monitor your DTV bills closely; the credit isn't always applied at the same time your monthly bill is calculated. On top of that, your current month's bill gets pro-rated to adjust for the credit: they charge you for a full month of premiere, credit you the "unused" part of the month, and then give you a partial credit. Confusing! And they gave me the proper credit for the first month, but "forgot" for month 2 and I had to chase them down with 1 or 2 phone calls.

Still, a small price to pay for a great deal!


----------



## markz

I just called and told them that I will be getting my DirecTV system setup tonight when thew installer comes (I am a new customer) and that I heard I could get the Total Choice Plus with locals for $31.99.

Moe (the CSR) said that the current offer is Total Choice Premiere for free for 4 months. There is no committment on time and after 4 months I could drop to any package I want. I repeated everything back to him so that I could be sure of what he said (because he had an accent) and he confirmed what I said.

Let's see if that is true when the installer comes tonight! I'll report back later!

Mark Z


----------



## fatherof2

> _Originally posted by markz _
> *
> Moe (the CSR) said that the current offer is Total Choice Premiere for free for 4 months. There is no committment on time and after 4 months I could drop to any package I want. I repeated everything back to him so that I could be sure of what he said (because he had an accent) and he confirmed what I said.
> 
> Mark Z *


Okay I just called the wife to confirm the price I quoted (She writes everything down while I rely on my not so good memory). Here is the actual package we received:
-TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER W/LOCALS ($0.00/NEW CUSTOMER-4 MONTHS FREE)
-NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2002 ($49.75/$199 NEW CUSTOMER OFFER-4 PYMT)
-1 Year commitment

They would not let me get the PREMIER offer free unless I did the sunday ticket thing. So I guess we are paying $49.75 monthly for 4 months. I guess if you already have your dtivo, they would waive that monthly fee also. We are still waiting. I am going to do like the advice posted earlier and closely watch my bill. I also heard that I should cancel Sunday Ticket as soon as the promotion is up because it is automatically renewed every year.


----------



## mcb

That's the same deal I got when I signed up as a new install DTV customer 5 days ago, while the installer was here. 
$49.95/month for 4 months, you get NFL Sunday Ticket, and get TC Premier for free, and can drop back to TC Plus after the 4 months. 

What I don't understand is the 4 month NFL Ticket, since the NFL season is over in *3* months, and is really meaningfully over in *2* months since the playoff games are all on broadcast TV. So who would keep NFL Ticket past the last reg season game, other than for this offer?


----------



## Chris Gerhard

> _Originally posted by mcb _
> *That's the same deal I got when I signed up as a new install DTV customer 5 days ago, while the installer was here.
> $49.95/month for 4 months, you get NFL Sunday Ticket, and get TC Premier for free, and can drop back to TC Plus after the 4 months.
> 
> What I don't understand is the 4 month NFL Ticket, since the NFL season is over in *3* months, and is really meaningfully over in *2* months since the playoff games are all on broadcast TV. So who would keep NFL Ticket past the last reg season game, other than for this offer? *


The $49.95 is just 4 installments of the NFL ticket cost and has nothing to do with the length of NFL season. If you had gotten in at the beginning of the NFL season, your last payment would have been before the end of the NFL season. The real benefit is the TC premier $80 per month package for the same 4 month period. The NFL ticket is not a monthly package but a $200 package for the season.

Chris


----------



## markz

> _Originally posted by markz _
> *I just called and told them that I will be getting my DirecTV system setup tonight when thew installer comes (I am a new customer) and that I heard I could get the Total Choice Plus with locals for $31.99.
> 
> Moe (the CSR) said that the current offer is Total Choice Premiere for free for 4 months. There is no committment on time and after 4 months I could drop to any package I want. I repeated everything back to him so that I could be sure of what he said (because he had an accent) and he confirmed what I said.
> 
> Let's see if that is true when the installer comes tonight! I'll report back later!
> 
> Mark Z *


Okay, so Moe was only partially right! I did in fact get all of that for free , BUT I had to sign up and pay $49.95 for for the NFL package for those 4 months. It was only about $5 more a month than the Total Choice Plus with locals and the $5 mirroring fee and the $5 TiVo fee I was going to get, so I went for it. I will just drop back to that package after 4 months.


----------



## mbunting

I just got the same deal also: 

TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER W/LOCALS ($65.99/month)

DIRECTV DVR (WAS TIVO) ($0.00/month) 

Monthly Charge for Services Shown Above: 
$65.99 

I called...and within 5 minutes the CSR hooked me up - with no hassle whatsoever!

I got some TV watching to do now....


----------



## NeoGrinch

I called and got the same deal about 5 minutes ago. I'm watching The Sopranos right now. Anyway, just wanted to thank everyone here who posted. Communication is in fact a very powerful tool. 

Oh, and the CSR told me that this was a special offer for customers whose year commitments were running out and were thinking of leaving DTV. But he said that since I called in and asked for it that he would go ahead and give it to me. Abosolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## zalusky

So they said to me If I sign up for Total Choice Premier and Sunday Ticket, they would bill me for sunday ticket for 4 months at 42.99 or something like that and not bill me for total choice premier during those 4 months. So effectively its even cheaper than your deal. Next year I cancel the ticket as I dont love football that much.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

What date was this that you signed up Zalusky? I'm getting installed tomorrow and am looking for the best deal.


----------



## zalusky

I think I activated on 11/5


----------



## jimmieshear

> _Originally posted by Swirl_Junkie _
> *What date was this that you signed up Zalusky? I'm getting installed tomorrow and am looking for the best deal. *


I got the same deal about a week ago as well.


----------



## wannano

Yep just got the discount also


----------



## rlii

I verified w/ the lady on the phone that I can revert back to any service plan I want after the first 6 months. I just have to stay a subscriber for the full year. As far as the Sunday Ticket deal, bar none the best one out there, but, to my knowledge it is only offered to first time sunday ticket subscribers. I had it last year so I'm out of luck.


----------



## jblakers

i have directv total choice plus +hbo+showtime+locals and two receiver there not directtivo..i am paying 66.99 total a month


can i get the total choice premier 6 month discount too? or is it for people that have a tivo? and how much total will that come out for two receiver with new discount?

thanks


----------



## pwhittle

Just called and got Total Choice Premier Plus Locals for two months for $20 off with no other commitment. There was a $10 discount for 6 months available, but he offered this as I am a longtime customer and he wanted to do something nice for me. 

Not quite what I was after, but I will take it for now and call back in 60 days.

Paul


----------



## ddwakeham

I just called and got the same deal. TC Premier with locals for $65.99 for 6 months. Will show on bill as $85.99 less a $20 monthly credit. YooooHooo.

You gotta love this, however.....CSR drone told me that I couldn't get the $65.99 and also the 3 months free showtime. Hello...TC Premier includes Showtime. Thought you'd get a kick out of their trying to talk me out of paying them more $$.


----------



## MauriAnne

I'm so jealous of all of you. My Directv service is through Pegasus & they never honor any of the Directv offer and they never have any offers of their own either.


----------



## Directv&TivoGuy

> _Originally posted by MauriAnne _
> *I'm so jealous of all of you. My Directv service is through Pegasus & they never honor any of the Directv offer and they never have any offers of their own either.  *


can't you just get Directv by itself?


----------



## Uncle David

In some areas (mostly rural), Pegasus is the only way to get DirecTV


----------



## Sandtigrr

Your not going to believe this but I just got off the phone with them and as a new subscriber all they would give me is a reciever and professional installation for free and each additional reciever for $49 a month.

 What a disappointment

Obviously I declined such a sorry offer


----------



## rogo

The Blockbuster offer is better than what you got on the phone.


----------



## MauriAnne

> _Originally posted by Directv&TivoGuy _
> *can't you just get Directv by itself? *


Unfortunately, no. Pegasus has an agreement with Directv for the town I live in & Directv doesn't even want to talk to me. If I call Directv from my home phone, their phone system recognizes that my phone # is in a Pegasus-served area & plays a recording on the Pegasus # and hangs up on me. <How very, very rude!>


----------



## hav0k99

I'm having the hardest time getting this. What should I be paying in the end w/ locals, tivo and extra reciever?


----------



## staufj22

> _Originally posted by hav0k99 _
> *I'm having the hardest time getting this. What should I be paying in the end w/ locals, tivo and extra reciever? *


We have 2 extra reciever, for a total of 3 recievers, and the end cost is 75.97


----------



## milleda31

Got my $20 discount set up last night. Had to do a bit of whining first but I'm pretty good at it, just ask my wife.

Shine on!

(2) HNS HDVR2
SONY SAT-A50


----------



## TracySMiller

> _Originally posted by mbunting _
> *I just got the same deal also:
> 
> TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER W/LOCALS ($65.99/month)
> 
> DIRECTV DVR (WAS TIVO) ($0.00/month)
> 
> Monthly Charge for Services Shown Above:
> $65.99
> 
> I called...and within 5 minutes the CSR hooked me up - with no hassle whatsoever!
> 
> I got some TV watching to do now....  *


What's the trick? I've tried three times now, with no luck. Do you just have to be super-smooth or something?


----------



## cbug30

I read this thread and, although I don't want most of the channels in the premier package, I do want the Fox sports package and this seems like the very best deal if you have 2 tivos. I called and asked for the $20 off deal and no one would commit since I hadn't activated my service yet. Just had D* installed yesterday. CC preordered Series 2 Tivo's will be in "tomorrow." Since I'm now an existing customer I called D* today and asked for customer retention. The guy asked why and I said I have some questions. He put me right thru. I told CR that my receiver wouldn't receive the Spanish channels. Could he fix it? He said it would cost $16 (with tax) and they could install an oval dish Friday (install included in the price). I also asked for the $20 off TCP and got hooked right up. It took several tries to get this far. I got transferred all around and quoted all kinds of prices, but it was worth it to persevere and very helpful that I knew what was available and how to ask for it.


----------



## citidream

Great!

I did it with Monica. All I had to say is I saw it here and she said oh yeah no problem we can do it. I did it for my dad at the same time. Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## grecorj

Guys, this is a _family_ friendly forum -- let's keep it clean. 



> _Originally posted by citidream _
> *Great!
> 
> I did it with Monica. All I had to say is I saw it here and she said oh yeah no problem we can do it. I did it for my dad at the same time. Thanks guys and gals. *


----------



## sixt7gt350

> _Originally posted by citidream _
> *Great!
> 
> I did it with Monica. All I had to say is I saw it here and she said oh yeah no problem we can do it. I did it for my dad at the same time. Thanks guys and gals. *


Yeah, I thought she was pretty hot in the Springsteen video. I don't watch "Friends," but so many people do, you can't help but get an earful.
Interesting concept, though, doing it for your dad. I've heard of doing it for friends and stuff, but...

Oh.
Wait.
Never mind.


----------



## citidream

LOL I meant Monica was the rep I called. I didn't mean anything perverse. Sorry I guess I should have phrased it differently.


----------



## DarkHelmet

I have a cable modem, so that means I get a regular barrage of offers from the cable company. Armed with the latest batch of offers, I called in and told them what they were offering me, and voila! I did get transferred to retention though.


----------



## brahamt

I'm on the phone with the CSR now and so far she seems to be OK in adding. I simply mentioned that I was online looking for ways to reduce my monthly nut and saw this message (all true). When she was initially unable to find the package, I mentioned that it was a retention deal (as mentioned in this thread), and voila I got hooked up.

I love the internet.

Thanks for the information everyone.


----------



## Derrick

I just called them up also and told them I was looking to reducde my bill and read about this deal on the internet. The CSR transferred me to the rentention department. She asked how I heard about the deal, so I said I read it on the internet and she said now problem.


----------



## SteveHoltam

I got this deal last week as a new customer. Took some doing as asking for the retention dept. while signing up was very odd. The csr was like, if it means that much to you, Ill just give it to you, but its not really for new customers. I think I might have mentioned Dish Net also ;-)

Steve


----------



## MrBill1964

For what's it's worth this deal is still alive. I just recieved $20 off Total Choice Premier today, 12/10. Also included is my monthly TiVo so really I look at it as getting $25 off a month. Pretty damn good deal. 

Thanks forum.

Bill


----------



## TwinCityTVHound

First, thanks (again) to this active forum and its members: I got the $20 discount today, just as I did last winter...when tipped off to it by this board.

FWIW, I had to answer several probing (?) questions about why I was unhappy with DTV -- I talked about Dish Network being a better value for my kind of viewing, etc. Which seemed to satisfy the CS rep on the phone.


----------



## LouCipher

I got the deal when I activated my HDVR2 this last weekend - I just mentioned that my friend had recieved this deal with the Platinum Package. The CSR put me on hold for a minute, said he found it, and then hooked me up.

D


----------



## toneman

Now, is this $20 off Total Choice Premier worthwhile only if you plan on keeping it after the 6-month discount? What I'm getting at is this--is there something in the contract that penalizes you for downgrading your Total Choice package during your contract if you had renewed your 1-year commitment as part of an offer? I could be wrong but I thought I read somewhere that committing to an upgraded package such as TC Premier *as part of a special offer which requires a 1-year commitment*, then downgrading before the commitment is up would be considered a breach of contract subject to penalty fees.

For those of you who already subscribe to TC Premier, this would be a non-issue; however, for someone like myself who doesn't currently subscribe to the Premier package, I might be hesitant to go for the $20-off deal (assuming that it's even offered to someone who doesn't currently have Premier; from what I've read, at least one new customer--as opposed to an existing customer who didn't have Premier--was able to take advantage of this offer) if it means having to stick with the Premier package at the regular price after the 6-month offer expires where I would be in breach if I downgrade before my commitment expires.


----------



## mjceditor

Same here called to activate my second T-60 yesterday and asked about the $20 Platinum Package discount and the CSR hooked me up, no problem!


----------



## MrBill1964

My situation was this. Before I called, my service consisted of Total Choice Plus with HBO and TiVo. I was paying $5/month for my TiVo, $12/month for HBO, and $35.99/month for Total Choice Plus (no locals, not available). This came to $52.99/month. Now I am paying $61.99/month for 6 months for Total Choice Premier. After 6 months I can revert back to my original service or even go as low as just getting Total Choice for $31.99/month for an additional 6 months to fulfill my contract. 

The way I look at it, for my situation, I am getting the Fox Sports Pack, Showtime/TMC, Cinemax, and the Starz Movie Package for an additional $9/month. The only commitment is I have to subscribe to at least Total Choice for an additional 6 months after my discount expires. Not a bad deal if you plan on having DirecTV for another year.

Bill


----------



## brahamt

I asked this question specifically. I asked the woman if the 1 year commitment meant commitment for TC Premier or just TC, and she said yes. Then I pose the following scenario to her: My 6 months TC Premier deal expires and I decide to revert to my previous level of programming, which with TC Plus with Locals, would I be penalized and she said no.

So I am not particularly worried over this. Besides, if they penalize you, you would have no reason to remain even a TC Plus subscriber. This might drive you away as a customer and they would not want to do that. Though I believe the alternatives to be abhorrent, it isn't for all people.

As a matter of fact, the whole reason I came back to this thread was my co-worker pointed out to me that digital cable in our area was competitively priced with DTV, and even better in some ways. To my dismay, I discovered this to be true. With the exception of integrated PVR, I'd be hard pressed to argue to someone that they should choose DTV over digital cable in my area.

So, ultimately, I believe these offers will not only be around for sometime to come and the reason is that Digital cable is becoming more and more competitive. I believe that DTV has successfully siphoned off most of the high end customers, which TC Premier customers are, and the cable companies want them back.



> _Originally posted by toneman _
> 
> For those of you who already subscribe to TC Premier, this would be a non-issue; however, for someone like myself who doesn't currently subscribe to the Premier package, I might be hesitant to go for the $20-off deal (assuming that it's even offered to someone who doesn't currently have Premier; from what I've read, at least one new customer--as opposed to an existing customer who didn't have Premier--was able to take advantage of this offer) if it means having to stick with the Premier package at the regular price after the 6-month offer expires where I would be in breach if I downgrade before my commitment expires. [/B]


----------



## TracySMiller

Well...I just tried (for the fourth time) to get this deal, with no success, but at least I got a promise this time, if that's worth anything. I didn't know getting this deal would be so tough! This time, CSR Adam told me that I couldn't get this deal because as a new subscriber (I signed up about three weeks ago) I already had a deal, and I couldn't get a new one until this one is over. I asked him if that meant that after my current deal (which lasts three months) is over, I could get this new one, and he said "Yes". I'm going to hold him to his word.
My current deal is the remainder of NFL Sunday Ticket (not important to me as I am not a big NFL fan), and free Showtime (again not important to me, as I am getting the Premium Package anyway). But I do get a $12/month credit because of that.


----------



## GDN

Interesting they wouldn't give the deal to you. I activated my HDVR2 last night (2 other existing receivers) and inquired about the $20 discount for 6 months. The guy had to put me on hold about 2 minutes - but came back and said he could do it. I was working with normal customer service - not customer retention. He did point out to me though it was a 12 month commitment for activating the new receiver - as well as would be a 12 month commitment for the Total Choice Premium - he said I would not be able to cancel it after the 6 month offer. I'm OK with that - because average of the 12 months is about what I'm paying now without the new receiver actiavtion and the additioinal $4.99 Tivo charge I was adding.

The only time I had to go to customer retention is when I wanted the "Move Special" dish upgrade. They were very willing to help me out there - that installs is scheduled for Friady. I couldn't wait until Friday to see how Tivo worked though - so I stole the cables from the two existing TV's and hooked it up last night, after Friday I'll get my other two TV's back. I'm sold - love the Directivo combination.


----------



## awkman

I just had DirecTV and a series 2 installed today.

When I called to set up service for the first time (as a brand new customer), I asked what kinds of promotions they were running. They told me about 3 months of Showtime and the rest of the NFL series for free.

I asked about the $20 off Total Choice Premier. The CSR didn't know anything about it and couldn't find anything about it.

I took the Showtime deal.

About 3 hours later, I called back and said I was thinking about upgrading my service and asked what deals they had. The CSR mentioned a few. I said I had seen one for $20 off Total Choice Premier. She searched her computer for a few moments and asked to put me on hold. About 2 minutes later, she came back and said that they did offer that deal.

She did sound a little amused because she could see that I had set the account up earlier today, but she gave me the deal just the same.

What I didn't expect is that since I have the 3 month Showtime deal, they will credit me $12 per month for the next 3 months. So, in the end, the TCP package ends up costing me about $53 for the next 3 months.

Thank you to everyone on this board! Without you all, I'd be paying more for movie channels, or still watching live TV on Time Warner Cable.


----------



## jms54

Just called to get my $65 Package. They first told me that I hadn't been with them 1 year so I couldn't do it. I did have to beg, and they did give it to me. Thanks all.


----------



## Sandtigrr

Got my HDVR2 and other box activated today. New customer. Called in to activate and select programing. Rep gave me all the standard package options then I asked about $20 off for 6 months offer. Asked me where I had heard of the offer. I said from a friend. (Didn't mention this site as the friend ) She checked system and after a few mins found it and said that its still available. Said I'll take that one then. Done Deal.

No begging no arguments no nothing. Just had to ask.

All Channels plus one extra reciever $71 before tax. 

She said the supervisor would have to activate the DVR service as for some reason they changed the codes?


----------



## TracySMiller

> _Originally posted by Sandtigrr _
> *
> No begging no arguments no nothing. Just had to ask.
> 
> *


ARGHHHH!!! This is so frustrating. Why can't I, after four attempts, get the same deal? My situation is no different.


----------



## quadraforce2385

so basically i only need to sign back up for my tc plus? i don't have to go for the premier?


----------



## Imagine701

Can you get TIVO service through Direct TV with a TIVO standalone . I have 2 DirectTIVo's and a standalone thats not hooked up.


----------



## Sandtigrr

> _Originally posted by Imagine701 _
> *Can you get TIVO service through Direct TV with a TIVO standalone . I have 2 DirectTIVo's and a standalone thats not hooked up. *


You can hook a SA Tivo to a DirecTV box via the serial or IR Blaster. Bear in mind however if you use a SA for DirecTV you'll still be paying the $12.95 a month to Tivo. Only DirecTivo's get the $5 monthly charge per account option. (Free if you go with Total Choice Premire)


----------



## staufj22

> _Originally posted by TracySMiller _
> *ARGHHHH!!! This is so frustrating. Why can't I, after four attempts, get the same deal? My situation is no different. *


I'd suggest you not to buy lotteries...


----------



## tivoman

I called and mention the $20 offer and had no problem.


----------



## nabsltd

I called to get the $8/month discount on Total Choice Plus with Locals, and it took the CSR a while to find it, but she did, and I got it.

She found the $20/month off Total Choice Premeire really quickly, though.


----------



## revity

Gosh that was easy.

Called, got CSR in less than minute. Told her I was existing total choice premiere customer, and a friend had told me of a $20 off for six months deal, and could she tell me more about it. less than 20 seconds, she came back and and said why would I be needing the deal. I said "my friend told me it was a retention deal" and she said OK. She said I qualified (I've been DTV customer since early 1998) and it would be a 1 year commitment, which I agreed too. Hung up, logged into directv.com to check my account and the deal was reflected in the price. It took longer to post this message than to save the $120.....


----------



## malixsys

> _Originally posted by tivoman _
> *I called and mention the $20 offer and had no problem. *


OK It took me 3 calls but I got it for my NEW service...

Mention that it's on a TiVo system, that's it IS for rentention but that you heard/read/whatever that they will do it for new systems too, and cross your fingers!


----------



## DrEvil

I just called in to 1-800-DIRECTV and was able to get the $20 off TCP for 6 months. Woo Hoo!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cheapguy69

Seeing how I've never had a problem in the past getting in on these programs I called. I was transfered to 2 different departments and was told they didn't know anything about the deal and that I didn't qualify for any existing offers. I told them I had a friend with similar programming call in a few hours ago and he got the deal. Still they said they knew nothing about it.

So I told them I (as a consumer) find it fustrating when I call in to talk to them that I get a different story each time that I call. He seemed unphased by the feedback.

Guess I have to waste more of their time and call back later.


----------



## newsposter

Thank you Group!!! I just got off the football package and wasn't looking forward to 85.99 a month. 1st person I tried was...well...it's like it comes out of her pocket. She readily admitted the csr that answers the phone has the power and when I asked her what special circumstances would warrant the package, she said it's different blah blah. I was pissed because of her attitude, not that she didn't give it to me.

But then I remember what you people here said and I perservered. The next guy I got never heard of it but I said I think I need to talk to retention. The VERY nice girl from Idaho (you know who you are) gave it to me right away and except for a computer problem, I would have been done in 10 seconds. 

Thank you again!


----------



## Quank

Forget the Russian Rulette! Use Quank's silver bullet  . As soon as you call, say "Hi, I was just transfered to Customer Retention department but I was disconnected." Then BAM they'll connect you right away!

I gave them the "my buddy and I both had DirecTV and DirecTVDSL but now that DirecTV is dropping its DSL service, we were going to switch to cable. But when he called to drop his DirecTV service, they offered him a discount for 6 months and a free oval dish so we can see the NASA channel with free installation. If I can get the same deal, I don't think I'll drop my DirecTV service." If you don't have DirecTV DSL, just say you were tempted to get the DSL until you heard it was being dropped. Now you just want to get cable internet and cable TV so it's all on one bill. And like someone else mentioned, be nice!  I was cracking jokes with the retention person and it was a great phone call. The squeaky wheel does get the oil, but the nice person gets a whole new wheel if they do it right. 

Note: For those of you that missed the other thread - mention you want the NASA channel and they will send you a larger dish (with four feeds out of the box) and give you installation for only $15. My installer even re-ran my "rigged" lines (bad f-pin crimps, one un-grounded run) and gave me a phone line to my upstairs bed-room.


----------



## jillker

Has anyone been charged the cancellation fee or had experience trying to get out of the fee? I'm sure that is how DirecTV is making back the money. I think it would be interesting to know how far ahead they come out on this deal in the end.


----------



## kgidley

> _Originally posted by jillker _
> *Has anyone been charged the cancellation fee or had experience trying to get out of the fee? I'm sure that is how DirecTV is making back the money. I think it would be interesting to know how far ahead they come out on this deal in the end. *


They're making their money by keeping you a customer - this deal is mainly to keep people from dropping DirecTV. They'd rather keep you around for 6 more months, even at a reduced rate, than lose you as a customer.


----------



## johnner1999

has any one with Pegusas been able to get ths deal? I had directv/pegusas for about 2 years then switched to dishnetwork and normal cable. And just bought a tivo-dtv unit and well I'll give them an oter shot. besides my local cable company seems to be using some sort of digital system on the front end (but we don't have digital yet) so it looks bad!

my only big concern is with my widescreen set I don't want it to be overly pixally?


----------



## spartanstew

> _Originally posted by quadraforce2385 _
> *so basically i only need to sign back up for my tc plus? i don't have to go for the premier? *


Correct



> _Originally posted by jillker _
> *Has anyone been charged the cancellation fee or had experience trying to get out of the fee? I'm sure that is how DirecTV is making back the money. I think it would be interesting to know how far ahead they come out on this deal in the end. *


Why would you get charged a cancellation fee? I don't think many of the people in this forum are not continuing their directv subscription. If you don't think you will keep directv for the next 12 months, then dont' do the deal. They are not making their money by charging cancellation fees. They are making their money by receiving $65 per month from everyone.

Stew


----------



## quadraforce2385

so...it's $65 for 6 months, but then goes back up to $85? Would you be able to strike another deal or drop down to tc plus, after the 6 months?


----------



## Radio TX

This offer is still in effect. Yesterday, I called and stated I was wondering if any promotions were available, and that my "father" currently was receiving $20 off the Premiere Package. I also included that my "father" had gone through the retention department.

The CSR I got was aware of the promotion, and said that he could take care of it in his area. He read me the spiel about 1 year commitment and 6 month price promotion. Fine. After 3 minutes of the CSR working with a supervisor to deconnect, and reconnect my service, I had every channel on the Premiere package.

The kicker is that I had just activated my T60 Tivo from Directv two days earlier. I thought the CSR would see I already had a 1 year commitment, and have no need to leave Directv (retention). 

It's luck of the draw with the CSR's. Some seem informed, and others clueless. Directv is getting more money from me anyway since I was a Total Choice Plus subscriber before.


----------



## yahnaman

I called in today as well. Only problem that I had with it was a computer problem on his end. Said the app he was using died, and that he would set it up when he got back in.

I also verified that I didn't have to stay with Premier after the 6 months. All you need is a Total Choice package, so if you plan on being with DirecTV for a year, how can you go wrong?

Will check later and make sure.

Thanks Tivo Community.


----------



## dowalker

Anyone know if this deal will work in a Pegasus area?
Thanks


----------



## cheapguy69

Since I got a cold CSR the other day and they refused to give me the deal, even when I spoke to the retention department, I called back today. Since this is obviously a rentention deal, I just told them that I had been receiving fliers from my cable company and that my friend said that DirecTV was offering a $20/month discount on Total Choice if you called in and decided not to switch". That magical phrase got me the deal and I was done in 5 mins.

DirecTV = Just call over and over till you get what you want. Not the most efficient, but it works.


----------



## BenArk

Yesterday, I signed up for TotalChoice (Basic) w/Locals + Showtime (3mo free) + HBO for two receivers for $52.98. After reading this thread, I called back to whine about "a coworker" who got all of the premium channels for only $65. The helpful CSR said she wasn't sure how that worked for my friend and I said "he mentioned that he gets a $20 credit." This was the magic phrase... she was able to convert me over to the TotalChoice Premium w/Locals for $65.99 (after $20/mo discount) + $4.99 for the 2nd receiver.

I will soon (tomorrow morning) be dropping my cable service for the equivalent level, which ran me $110/mo. I'm thrilled to be able to get MORE channels (including my locals) and ALL of the movie channels (cable company didn't include Starz) for $40 less per month!

Thank you TiVo Forumers! You rock!

PS- My first month's bill is EVEN LESS because they are unable to retract the free Showtime credit (-$12)! God bless free market telecommunications. Why don't cable companies try to please their customers like this? I'm going to send DirecTV a "happy customer" letter so my CSR can get a nice review... I'd recommend you do the same if you're happy with how quickly they were able to give you the discount.


----------



## aciurczak

Holy cr*p. Took me less than 5 minutes. I was paying $62 for TC plus w/locals, HBO, DVR, and 1 extra box. Now I'm paying $71 for every channel they offer, including DVR & the mirroring charge. Thanks for whoever found this...


----------



## jblakers

how much is the deal total? if you have two recevier, (one is a directivo) and get the total premeire +locals deal? please break it down.


thanks


----------



## wilsonc

> _Originally posted by jblakers _
> *how much is the deal total? if you have two recevier, (one is a directivo) and get the total premeire +locals deal? please break it down.
> 
> thanks *


$85.99 (TCP w/locals) + $4.99 (add'l receiver) = $90.98 - $20.00 = $70.98


----------



## spartanstew

> _Originally posted by quadraforce2385 _
> *so...it's $65 for 6 months, but then goes back up to $85? Would you be able to strike another deal or drop down to tc plus, after the 6 months? *


After six months you have three options:

1. Keep the Premier package and pay the $85.

2. Call Directv and change your package to Total choice with locals for $39.99 (or without locals for $34.99).

3. Call Directv and try and get this deal all over again.

Stew


----------



## johnner1999

i just called Pegasus and they said it was a directv promotion and would not honor it. But they would give me free showtime and local channels for 3 months? big deal!


----------



## Mister_B

Had to go one level up from the initial rep. Customer retention was more than happy to give me the deal and free TiVo!
Thanks guys. 
Now if only the additional movie channels would play something worth recording........


----------



## rcliff

No problem getting the deal today.  Went like clockwork and free TIVO guide data as long as total choice premiere is in effect.


----------



## jblakers

i called dtv oday, had to ask for the cutomer retention dept. and she gave me the $20 discount on the tc premeire/locals for the first 6 months..


question: when i decide to go back to just total choice/locals package again after 6 months is there a charge when u downgrade a package?

thanks


----------



## paladin732

nope, only if u downgrade below their lowest package, in otherwords quit lol


----------



## Mike1138

If my memory serves me right, no guarantees there, the charge to downgrade your package is $5.


----------



## aciurczak

I downgraded from Premiere to Plus last month; there was no additional $5 charge for the change.


----------



## ACoolDude

Got the $20 off today. Had to call 3 times though - I just had to ask for it repeatedly and did not have to threaten to leave or complain about quality or anything. Just had to ask 3 different reps...


----------



## ClutchBrake

Just got it. No problems whatsoever. I was on the phone for less than 5 minutes.
I told the guy I was looking around for the best deal and found out that customer retention was offering a $20 credit for TC Premiere if you signed a 1 year Total Choice commitment. He said no problem. He also informed me that after the 6 months I could drop down to Total Choice if I didn't want to pay the regular TC Premiere fee.


----------



## ESPalmer

Same here.........thanks Tivo forum!


----------



## f2k

The rep I spoke to tonight was fully familiar with the $20 retention discount, and seemed to have a new script to field such requests: His initial suggestion was that I keep the current $12 Showtime credit until it runs out in 3 months, then call looking for the $20 retention credit for the following 6 months. I said I'd prefer the $20 credit now rather than later and he set it up in seconds.

One caveat, the retention deal requires a *new 12 month commitment*, although I suspect this would be negotiable. My existing subscription is only a few weeks old, so it made little difference to me.

When I factor in the additional savings now that I no longer really need a $25 NetFlix subscription, that makes my net monthly price about $40 for a TV package including the entire set of premium channels.


----------



## Shredfest

Finally got the nerve up to call in and try to get this deal. Took the CSR a couple minutes to find it, then he couldn't apply it to my account. Kept getting an error message and getting kicked out of the screen. Finally got it to go through. About 5 - 6 minutes on the phone. Thanks for letting me know about this deal!


----------



## littledonny

Got service yesterday (totalchoice plus, 2 room, local, dvr). got on this board today. read this thread.

WHen I called them and asked for a $20/mo off totalchoice premium package, the girl didn't know what I was talking about, so she asked me to hold on a few minutes while she asked her supervisor.

Comes back says "yeah theres been some unauthorized posts on an internet messageboard regarding a fake promotion. Our management is aware and trying to take action. But since it was up, we *have* to honor it, so hold on while I do that..." etc etc blah blah blah.

So yeah it works, but I have no idea wtf they're smoking these days.


-Justin
HDVR2 w/ 100 signal (transponder 20) on Sony 36" XBR. bling bling.


----------



## paladin732

lol sounds like the superviser has pms


----------



## bonscott87

That's pretty funny!

I just got that deal yesterday and I never even asked for it. I was talking to customer retention (which is the key by the way) about what they could do for me with reguards to HDTV since I just sunk $600 into hardware and now Charter cable is coming out with some sweet HDTV packages (like I would leave DirecTV for cable...) Got an equipment credit and she offered me the $20 off Premier deal to commit to a year. I said sign me up!


----------



## chrisexv6

What kind of equipment credit did you get? I bought an HD box 2 months ago, Id love to be able to get some $$$ back on it.

And yes, my cable co. is offering HD soon too so maybe that will pressure D* into keeping me happy.

-Chris


----------



## bonscott87

Just give 'em a call and see what you can get. If you go over to the AVS Forum you'll see a huge thread on equipment credits. One thing they do most often is if you need the new phase III dish they'll give it to you free for just shipping if you commit to Showtime for a year or something. Since I already have the dish....we'll...I'll let you connect the dots.


----------



## kevostl

Just got the deal no problem. On the phone less than 5 minutes and the CSR was knowledgeable and took care of things right away!

Woo Hoo!

Kev-O


----------



## paladin732

> _Originally posted by nabsltd _
> *I called to get the $8/month discount on Total Choice Plus with Locals, and it took the CSR a while to find it, but she did, and I got it.
> 
> She found the $20/month off Total Choice Premeire really quickly, though. *


 theres a discount on TC plus?


----------



## Monster1pt8TQ

w00t!
I just called now..
And the CSR knew exactly what I was talking about
She set it up to change right after my current promo ends (Buy NFL ticket get premier free for 4 months)


----------



## dwight

Me too! 

I must say, the CSR's that I've dealt with at DirecTv are vastly superior to the ones I'd dealt with at DishNetwork! I have yet to get stuck with a D* CSR that has an attitude problem, or doesn't know what's going on. 

Poor attitude and lack of knowledge seemed to be part of the job description for CSR's at E*!


----------



## Quantu5

I just called DirecTV and asked about the $20 off per month for Total Choice premeire package. The CSR looked up the plan and saw that it was available but mentioned it was supposed to only apply to unhappy customers that where considering leaving DTV. She applied it to my account any way. A few extra channels and $20 off, can't beat that!!

-Q


----------



## DevilishTX

add me to the list!!

the DTV CSR was pleasant, took 1 minute to look it up, and gave me the deal without question 



david


----------



## scottcim

I just called , it took 3 min and now i'm all set up with TTP. I love these boards


----------



## sportcork

I just called and she told they had no such thing. what should i say? am i missing something.


----------



## Quantu5

> _Originally posted by sportcork _
> *I just called and she told they had no such thing. what should i say? am i missing something. *


Just tell them you are pissed off with the customer support service you got when you first called and want to talk to the Customer Relations dept. Then you could ask about the $20 off plan and complain about your previous call.


----------



## dwight

I explained to the CSR that my promotional package was coming to a close in the next couple of days (new subscriber, took NFL Sunday Ticket and got free TCP), but since I'd been traveling quite a bit over the past four months, I hadn't really had the chance to decide if I really wanted to stay with TCP. 

I asked if I could get the TCP $20-discount plan for 6 months to better determine if I wanted to keep TCP. She told me "No problem - but you will have to agree to keep your account active for the next 12 months, starting today, with at least TC after the 6-month period." I told her that it was no problem, and she signed me right up.


----------



## sportcork

Well tried again and called 1-800 directv got a nice young lady and said no problemn woohooo


----------



## Quantu5

It seems like anything you do with your account requires a 12 month commitment.  Just like call phones I guess. Of course for me it is either cable tv (can't get locals in the country) or satellite so I will be sticking with DTV for quite some time (unless something better comes along - but I will never get cable tv).

Q


----------



## migdoc

worked for me today but CSR told me it was for people who call in to pull the plug. he did it anyway without my having to ask further! total time on phone from 1st dial to completion 9 minutes. net savings: $24.99 (4.99 tivo fee now included in TCP) x 6 months.

I had done this in the 1st half of 2002 as well


----------



## psvendsen

I just tried calling twice. The first CSR said the offer didn't exist. I asked to be transferred to Customer Retention and he refused to transfer me there. I hung up and called back again and got a different CSR. At first she said no problem but put me on hold to check on it. She asked for the name of the website I learned about this on and I said tivocommunity.com . She checked with her supervisor and the supervisor said that is a known illegal web site (illegal?) and they don't honor anything listed on that web site. I asked to talk to customer retention because I was thinking about cancelling my service and she wouldn't transfer me either. WTF?


----------



## paladin732

lol get their names next time and call again


----------



## jamesmil

My story is a good one. I signed up for DirecTV last fall using the NFL Season Pass package that gave me all the NFL games along with the platinum package for about $45/mo. That deal expired at the end of the year so I called D* (the 800-DIRECTV number) a week or so ago expecting to select a more basic package. First I made sure the NFL package would not auto-renew and then I said:

I need to change my package but can I ask you something? I heard you can get a $20/mo discount on the Platinum package, is that true?

The nice woman on the other end of the line immediately replied, "Sure we can do that for six months, if you are willing to extend your service commit for one year." "Sold!"

The entire call took less than five minutes (I was never on hold either). Now on my bill there is a new line that says "6 mo Spec Discount -$20". They even back filled it for the January bill which technical came after the NFL deal expired and before I called to change, something I wasn't at all expecting. My sidebar on the site still says "1 year commitment" just as it did when I had the NFL package.

The experience was night-and-day different than the dealings with cable companies I've had in the past. I could not be happier with DTV customer service. 

-james


----------



## AJ2086

Do you need a DirecTivo for this offer or no?


----------



## kevostl

NO! you don't need DirecTiVo for this offer. Just DirecTv!

Good luck!

Kev-O


----------



## unixadm

I just called and got the $20 off Premiere......

The CSR answered.....

I said "I was looking to save money on my DirectTV....need to cut down some bills.....I have the Premiere package and was wondering if you were still offering the $20/month off of the package if I make a new 1 year committment."

She said "let me check..."

She came back and said "Yes, we still have that offer......it is $20 off for 6 months and you have to keep at least the Total Choice package for the year"

I said "Oh.....I could downgrade my package in less than a year, if I wish, as long as I have at least the $31.99 package?".

She said "Yes"

So....I got the $20 off.....again.


----------



## SLOmike

> _Originally posted by psvendsen _
> *She asked for the name of the website I learned about this on and I said tivocommunity.com . She checked with her supervisor and the supervisor said that is a known illegal web site (illegal?) and they don't honor anything listed on that web site.*


There is no good reason to ever tell DirecTV that you saw something on this website. Say that your heard it from a friend, or that you know a friend who got this deal. We are all "friends" here aren't we? Companies get much less defensive about word of mouth than about web site discussion forums.

-Mike


----------



## bonscott87

> _Originally posted by SLOmike _
> *There is no good reason to ever tell DirecTV that you saw something on this website. Say that your heard it from a friend, or that you know a friend who got this deal. We are all "friends" here aren't we? Companies get much less defensive about word of mouth than about web site discussion forums.
> 
> -Mike *


Yea, why would anybody say that they saw it on a web site?


----------



## psvendsen

> _Originally posted by bonscott87 _
> *Yea, why would anybody say that they saw it on a web site?  *


She asked me where I heard about it and I said off a website without thinking it would be any big deal. I guess I should have lied and said I heard about it from a friend, but my first reaction when asked a seemingly harmless question isn't to lie.

BTW - I sent in a email using the contact us link on the DTV website asking for the offer and got a response that it would be applied to my account if I agreed to an additional one year subscription.


----------



## willardcpa

Unixadm, hit on a key part of the puzzle. Trying to reduce your monthly bill. The CSR bent over backwards feeding me the phrase. "Why are you interested in this package, trying to reduce your monthly bill?" This must be something that they have to put down to justify giving you the discount. He hit me with the "phrase" twice. So I signed up for it in order to "reduce my monthly bill", - even though including the discount it's still a few $ more than I was paying. Last year when I got it the ploy was "give it to me or I'm outta here", didn't think anybody would buy that arguement from somebody paying for five additional receivers.


----------



## lew

Called last night CSR was clueless, called today, was put on hold and told the promotion had expired.


----------



## psvendsen

> _Originally posted by lew _
> *Called last night CSR was clueless, called today, was put on hold and told the promotion had expired. *


Strange - I just got an e-mail confirmation back today (Saturday) that the $20 off had been applied to my account for the next six months. I'd recommend requesting it through e-mail on their "Contact Us" link on the DTV website. All I said in my e-mail was I have TC premier but was thinking of downgrading to TC but heard there was a $20 offer and if possible please apply the offer to my account. They replied last night that I needed to agree to a 12 month extension of at least TC, I replied that I agreed and got the confirmation this morning.


----------



## Joeker88

Got my $20 discount for TC Primiere package today. I told the CSR my friend got the deal and asked to be transfered to the Customer Retention Dept. She said, "I don't have to tansfer you there, I can take care of it right now." So it worked. Woo Hoo


----------



## radiojon

Just got off the phone ... took barely 2 minutes to get the $20/month discount for 6 months! Since I was already signed up for Total Choice Premiere, that'll help to recoup some of the $249 I paid for the "lifetime" subscription barely a year ago! THANKS to everyone for the info!


----------



## Mikeg112

Does anyone Know if the $31.99 Total Choice PLus W/locals is still in effect???


----------



## Mikeg112

Actually what I meant was whether anyone lately has called and gotten the Total Choice Plus W/locals for $31.99??? I think Directtv is price-matching dish network but I'm not sure.......thanks!!!


----------



## turbo92awd

i got it last night, too. the guy sid it didn't exist and i told him a "friend" of mine JUST signed up with it yesterday... he put me on hold for about a minute and when he came back he told me he could sign me up..

6 mos 65.99 and then i will call to see what else i can get


----------



## nevermind

Last Thursday I was told no because I had just come off the 4 months free TC Premier with ST purchase (when I bought it in August).

Yesterday I was told "no problem" in less than 30 seconds.



I am so happy I switched to DirecTV.


----------



## jhimmel

Just got the deal 2 minutes ago - NO problem. Told them I was looking to reduce my monthly bills and that a friend of mine was just offered $20 off for 6 months. She said Hold on a minute, came back and said no problem.

Jim H


----------



## mig991

I just called DTV and they gave me the Total Premier Package. So now I have 30 more channels and am paying $2 less per month. 

I love DTV, you think Comcast would hook up a customer like this? Ha! 

I love these boards for there inspiration. 

I love America!!


----------



## Robdec

psvendsen : You said you sent your request in via the webpage. What link did you select undeer the contact us section. I don't see a link for customer service for existing customers.


----------



## psvendsen

I went to the directv.com homepage, then under Customer Care menu, choose Contact Us. Then click the Feedback link. Put in your name, account number, choose Billing from the drop down. I used a subject of "Question". My message said I currently have Total Choice Premier w/locals and I was thinking of switching back to Total Choice w/locals but a friend of mine said there was a $20 off TCP offer. If that was true, I asked if they would please apply it to my account and I wouldn't switch to Total Choice.


----------



## Robdec

Thanks for the fast responce. Ill give it a try.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I just called and got the $20 off deal and was made aware that my 1 year commitment started again today. It took only a couple of minutes and a great CSR name Tony took care of it.

Chris


----------



## geneb11

I just opened a Directv account and they are giving me 3 months of HBO/Cinemax. I have Total choice plus with locals. Would they give me $20 off Premier deal as well if I upgraded to premier. I thought it was a 1 year commitment with 6 month's at $20 off. but hey if they will let you downgrade after 6 month's I'm all for it.


----------



## wxwx

I called and the CSR told me they didn't know anything about it (no surprise, of course) so I asked to be transferred to customer retention. They told me since I had it before I couldn't get it again. My six months just ended last month.

I'll wait a day or two and try again.


----------



## psvendsen

> _Originally posted by geneb11 _
> *I just opened a Directv account and they are giving me 3 months of HBO/Cinemax. I have Total choice plus with locals. Would they give me $20 off Premier deal as well if I upgraded to premier. I thought it was a 1 year commitment with 6 month's at $20 off. but hey if they will let you downgrade after 6 month's I'm all for it. *


I'm sure they'd give the $20 off TCP but that would take place of the free 3 months HBO/Cinemax. The one year commitment is a commitment to at least Total Choice so you can downgrade after six months (or try to get the same deal again then).


----------



## dmk1974

I am guessing that now that they have the HBO/Cinemax promo, I am a day late for the $20 off the premier package?


----------



## paladin732

> _Originally posted by dmk1974 _
> *I am guessing that now that they have the HBO/Cinemax promo, I am a day late for the $20 off the premier package? *


 nope, it should work fine


----------



## dmk1974

Were all of you guys already past your 12-month commitment? I have 10-months down so far.


----------



## paladin732

> _Originally posted by dmk1974 _
> *Were all of you guys already past your 12-month commitment? I have 10-months down so far. *


 no i was about half way thru, and i had a friend who joined directv one-day before


----------



## hokiepolk

Yes, the TC plus locals for $31.99 is still in effect for 6 months, *if* you are able to talk the CS person into giving it to you. I told him that "friend" of mine (ya'll are friends, right?) had received this offer, and that I really wanted to lower our monthly bill and get the same deal he had.

The CSR wasn't sure about it, took about one minute to look up the info and gave it to me very politely. Then, I changed from our Showtime offer which had just expired, over to HBO because 6 Feet Under is premiering again and dh doesn't want to miss that. 

If the CSR didn't want to give me that deal, I had every intention of thanking him politely, hanging up and calling again in hopes of getting someone different. There are so many different stories here with varied responses, it seems to make sense that just switching reps is the way to go (and being as polite and sweet as honey).


----------



## donsacto

Here's what i got from DirecTV last Saturday:

1. TC w/locals and showtime for 6 months @ $26.99/ month
2. $125 service credit to purchase DTivo2

Required no further commitment. Go directly to the "Retention Department" by saying you got disconnected while being transferred there. I told the rep. that Dish was offerring me a PVR and programming at the same price and that i would like a DTivo2. He offerred the service credit to offset the buying the DTivo2. BTW, im past my 1 year commitment. Been with DirecTV for 2.5 yrs. My friend got a similar deal the next day

Good Luck!!!


----------



## geneb11

I called and she wouldn't give me the 6 month's at $20 off,but she did give me 3 months of TCP for $63.


----------



## cschang

I saw somewhere else on the board that someone was offered $125 towards the purchase of a DirecTiVo. I called today saying that my cable company was trying to lure me back with some sort of PVR on a trial basis. The retention rep put me on hold and came back offering me $100 towards the purchase of a DirecTiVo and $20 off Total Choice Premier for 6 months. Told her that I already had a DirecTiVo and did not need another, so we settled on a oval dish for free, free shipping and installation, and $20 off TCP for six months.

I guess I read about that $125 on this thread.


----------



## turbo92awd

crapper... i just signed up for another year, but i could use that $125 for a new tivo... maybe if i ask they won't notice that i am under a 1 year commitment. hmmmmm


any help?


----------



## cschang

I was only at 6 months of my year commitment.


----------



## dlambermont

I've got a pile of boxes sitting in my kitchen (new HDVR2, 120 Gig HD from Hinsale, dish, etc) waiting to be installed. Just wondering what the best "secret" deal is for new subscribers? Is the $20 off TCP available for newbies?


----------



## Sir_winealot

Currently being under a 1 year committment doesn't matter....

On Sunday I called customer retention as _my_ cable company had called me with a pretty good deal (better than DTV, but it's _still_ cable) and I thought I'd let DTV know about it...plus, I wanted to add another DirecTV DVR.

I was offered a $150 credit towards a new HDVR2 plus free Showtime for 6 months. THis was on top of my TC Plus w/locals pkg for $31.99 that I already had.

That covered the cost of the new HDVR2 and offset part of the new MS I need for the hookup...

You'll find that customer retention personnel are pretty darn knowledgeable, and very willing to help _keep you_ (thus the word _retention_) as a happy customer...and they're _real_ nice people too!

~A chicken crossing the road is poultry in motion.~


----------



## paladin732

> _Originally posted by turbo92awd _
> *crapper... i just signed up for another year, but i could use that $125 for a new tivo... maybe if i ask they won't notice that i am under a 1 year commitment. hmmmmm
> 
> any help? *


 how far you are into a one year doesnt matter, and it just resets that one year commitment

also the new subscriber, you can get it the minute your installer leaves


----------



## cbug30

RE: "how far you are into a one year doesnt matter, and it just resets that one year commitment 

also the new subscriber, you can get it the minute your installer leaves"

This is exactly what I did. Actually, the installer was still here!!


----------



## brianp6621

Thanks again guys.

Just yesterday I called to reduce my Total choice Premier selection due to trying to save money. 

When my wife and I talked about it we thought we needed at least HBO and Showtime. So I ended up with 
TCPlusLocals for 
$39.99 TCPlusLocals 
$12 HBO 
$10 Showtime
$10 2 mirrored receivers
--------------------------------
$72

We thought that was a good compromise and a savings of $24/month.

Then I remembered that TiVo wouldn't be free anymore so that savings got cut to $19. Still ok. 

THEN I saw this offer on the board and immediately called and got back my TCPremierLocals and free TiVo + 2 mirror receivers for $76. So I am getting the same old thing I had for $20 cheaper instead of getting much less for $19 cheaper. Thanks!!

BTW, the rep gave me no hassles even though I had just renewed my 1 year commitment yesterday.. I didn't even bother with the DTV credit towards an S2. Not planning on that soon


----------



## dmk1974

Is everyone who is getting the $20 off TC Premiew w/locals all getting it for 6 months? Are some getting it for 12 months by chance?


----------



## paladin732

uh 6 months then most renewing it, cause dtv are idiots


----------



## ashforth

Hi David-

Thanks for the tip. I called last night. I'm a new subscriber and had purchased the Total Choice Plus package with HBO and Cinemax was added with a $22/month discount. When I asked to upgrade to Total Choice Premier, I was told they would provide the full package under my existing plan with the same $22 discount until the current Total Choice Plus agreement expired at the end of 90 days.

the customer service rep added an annotation to my file so I can call back at the end of my current 90 day deal and get the Total Choice Premier package with the $20/month discount at that time.

As soon as I hung up the phone, I checked the TV and saw that I received a message stating the upgrade was installed.

GREAT SERVICE! Much better than Dish Network which I replaced after two years plus.

Herb


----------



## KHLS97

I am very confused! I just joined this forum, and I haven't yet bought a Tivo, but I am considering the Hughes DirectTV/TiVo thing. I am going to get the lifetime subscription. What is this deal with DirectTv, and how much is it/what do you get if you already have a lifetime subscription?


----------



## brahamt

> _Originally posted by KHLS97 _
> *I am very confused! I just joined this forum, and I haven't yet bought a Tivo, but I am considering the Hughes DirectTV/TiVo thing. I am going to get the lifetime subscription. What is this deal with DirectTv, and how much is it/what do you get if you already have a lifetime subscription? *


OK, let's take each of the issues separately.

1) Buying a new Hughes/DTivo is probably the cheapest way into the Tivo game if you already have Directv. I have seen posts for prices for these boxes anywhere from $180-$300.

2) If you do not have a Directivo already, and have not purchased lifetime, this option is no longer available to you.

3) The price for Tivo service on your Directivos is $4.99 per month, but this applies to all of your Directivos on your account. So, if you have one, or 3, the Tivo service charge will be the same $5.99. You will be charged a mirroring fee for each additional receiver however, but that applies to all DTV receivers.

4) The Tivo service fee is waived if you have Total Choice Premier.

5) The Tivo service fee is waived if you purchased lifetime service on your Directivo, but it is tied to your account, not the hardware.

I hope this clears up some of your questions.


----------



## Frylock

Note that you can no longer buy lifetime service for a DTivo. Only people grandfathered in have that option.


----------



## dmk1974

I called and struck out. Had the wife call (who is in sales and a better negotiator than me) and got the $20 off for 6 months. Woohoo!


----------



## WendellWhite

Well, I've been wanting a new TiVo box for a while, but I didn't really want to spend the money. 

My local cable company is running a deal now, though, where they'll give you $400 if you turn in all of your satellite equipment (Dish / Receivers) and switch to cable.

After reading this thread, I called DirecTV and just asked for Customer Retention. I was very quickly transferred to a very helpful lady. 

I told her of the local cable deal. She asked if I was dissatisfied with my service. I said no, but that if I switched to cable, I could take the $400 and spend it to: (1) replace the TiVo box I'd be losing (Hughes DirecTiVo combo), and (2) almost pay for a SECOND TiVo box.

She paused for a second, then asked how much a new DirecTV / TiVo unit would cost. I told her I thought they were about $250. 

She paused again, then said she would credit my account for $150 if I wanted to add a TiVo unit to my account. She also offered me all of the movie channels free for two months.

It was just that easy.

Now I've just got to find someone with a combo unit in stock. :-D


----------



## RaleighDavid

I just got mine - second call today.

Called up and said "I want to upgrade to TCP with locals - but only if I can get the $20 off promotion." She asked how I know - and I said "a friend mentioned it".

A few minutes later I was all hooked up!

WooHoo!


----------



## Zixar

I made the call tonight. The standard rep only offered me $10/mo off for 6 months, so I asked to speak to Customer Retention. Long story short, I got the $20/6mo deal and a reimbursement for some extra installation work I needed done.

Thanks for the tip, guys!


----------



## Vic-20

Thank you TiVo community forum. I just called DirecTV tonight and asked them if they still had the total choice premier with $20.00 off for six months offer available, The representative replied that that offer was only available for certain circumstances, So I mention that my cable company was offering specials to replace satellite systems, so she asked me to hold on for a few more minutes and then she replied that she can add that to my account. Thank you again


----------



## willardcpa

For rextrout's benefit


----------



## Deviousalways

Well after talking to the CSR and trying to get to $20 off for six months. I was informed that I can't have it because I have had it twice already. I asked if there was anything else they could do for me and said "2 deals and you are done". I am sad to see this come to an end for me. Has anyone else had this problem and if so were they able to squeeze anything out of DTV?


----------



## hokiepolk

Just hang up and try another CSR. Nothing wrong with trying to hear the correct answer from someone else, right?


----------



## MikeSh

I've been a DTV customer for 5 days now, whenI signed up they gave me 22 bucks off of my TCP plan as a rebate for HBO & Cinemax for 3 months. The CSR said I couldn't get the 20 for 6 months since I just signed up was getting the 22 off. Told him I heard about this offer from a "friend"

Gonna call back in a few and try again 

MikeS.


----------



## ISWIZ

fyi,

Thank you for writing. We have processed your email request for changes 
to your DIRECTV service. Just to reiterate, you will be receiving the 
TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER with Local Channels package for 6 months at a 
$20.00 discount. Each month your DIRECTV statement will show a charge 
for the regular price of the package ($85.99), and then you will see the
discount in the form of a credit (-$20.00). After the 6 month discount, 
you are required to stay on the TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER with Local Channels
package for an additional 6 months at the regular monthly price. Also, 
customers who subscribe to the PREMIER package, receive the DVR service 
($4.99) free each month. You can view these changes on your next DIRECTV
statement.


----------



## lew

Do you have any remaining comittment left? I suspect if you have no penalty and cancel (may have to actually drop service for a period of time) you'll get some type of offer to stay or come back.



> _Originally posted by Deviousalways _
> *Well after talking to the CSR and trying to get to $20 off for six months. I was informed that I can't have it because I have had it twice already. I asked if there was anything else they could do for me and said "2 deals and you are done". I am sad to see this come to an end for me. Has anyone else had this problem and if so were they able to squeeze anything out of DTV? *


----------



## johnjhr1700

Hey..
Just got off the phone with DirecTV, They are still giving the $20 for 6mo. credit with Total Choice programming..... I just ask him about the credit and he put me on hold for two Min's and came back and say OK!!!!!!!! That was it

------------
jhr
HDTV
HDVR2


----------



## TVCommander

I got the $20 off for 6 month deal last week. Just asked for "Customer Retention Group" (that's DirecTV speak for "Open Sesame!") No questions asked. She did confirm that I had been a loyal Premier customer for a long time so she would be happy to do it to thank me for loyalty.

I decided to push it and added that I had an old round dish and was upgrading my receiver to DirecTivo and would like a new oval with LNBs for all three satellites. "Sure thing. It's free ($14.95 S&H) but if you like I'll have our installers bring it to your home and hook everything up, For No Charge."

Well, with my crack mental ability I calculated the deal...duh...and said OK. 

(a one yr extension on agreement, no big deal)

But, alas, this has brought on more issues. Now, my wife won't let go of the remote so all I can do is hang around this forum dreaming of what it will be like when I get to use Tivo myself. I guess this explains why I see so many of you with multiple units. Grasshopper understands now.


----------



## madpad

Called tonite and I said I was wondering if you had a deal to get TCP minus $20, The regular rep said sure no problem you just have to chose a TC package after 6 months. DVR fee is waived but will be reinstated if I drop to anything below TCP. So I get everything for 65. TCP w/locals and DVR.


----------



## CouverMan

Yup, I got the same exact deal as madpad, however with one catch. For some reason i gave her the excuse of my cable company was offering me a great deal, which they were, and i got my TCP for 12 months at the reduced rate instead of 6.

I guess showing a little frustration with the rep last night paid off for me!!


----------



## cbug30

12 months! I am so jealous! You rock.


----------



## tivosky

I just got this deal too. The rep said he could not help me but would transfer me to someone who can. I think he transferred me to retention. The next rep asked why I wanted to switch. I took that as a cue to tell them about the great cable promotion in my area. Got the deal and it will kick-in in a month, as soon as my current showtime promotion runs out.


----------



## betogat

Thanks to all in this message board,
I contacted yesterday Directv since my 20 off for 6 months for Premier programming expired last month. I asked to be transfer to the "Retention Department" (must say the magic words!), I made the excuse that I got disconnected, too. So I talked to a representative and I told her that cable and dish were making me offers to change with them. To make it short, they gave it to me. Not happy with the offer that they made to me (same one, 20 off premier for 6 months more), I called again today. Now this time I told the representative that how come when I talk to them I was not offer 1/2 off credit for any Directivo which I knew some Directv users got. This credit is for the purchase of a new unit up to (150 dollars). So she told me no problem, after a few minutes I have the credit. YES THAT IS WHY I LOVE DAVE!


----------



## unixadm

I have no issue with people calling and asking for $20.....I've done it....but I never lied to do it.... I told them I was looking to lower my monthly bills and asked if they still had the $20/month offer.

As far as your second call......I don't know where you heard 1/2 off credit for buying a DirectTiVo......that just isn't a true deal....I think a few people that tried to buy the DirectTiVo from DirectTV and couldn't since they sold out were given a credit so they could buy in the store......but that wasn't your situation......I think that making multiple calls just to whittle away your bill is ethically questionable......

In my case, I truely was considering dropping down from the Premiere package since we are trying to cut down on bills. I would never tell them I was considering dish or cable when it is totally untrue. I have thousands of dollars investing in my DirectTiVos and wouldn't consider changing.

If you lie to get a discount, I consider that unethical.


----------



## betogat

Ethical is the question,
 To answer you, I only wanted a better deal, if you don't like to bargain that is too bad. I also pay for my subscriptions!!!! I've been with Directv for almost 3 years and half of them I paid for TC and 2 premium channels with no discount. I think I deserve it, and about the credit YOU JUST GOT TO ASK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadbear

> _Originally posted by betogat _
> *I think I deserve it, and about the credit YOU JUST GOT TO ASK!!!!!!!!!!!! *


I don't care about the ethics involved, but your statement here is just as untrue as what you told Dtv. Apparently you don't just have to ask, you have to lie too, and that's the distinction that unixadm was trying to make.


----------



## unixadm

I've been with them for almost 4 years.....and have had Platinum/Premeire the entire time.....

I agree that loyal customers should get a discount...they are giving things away to new customers......so we as loyal customers do deserve a little "thank you".

And I agree, you should just have to ask about the $20/month for 6 months.....and I never had to ask for retention....I called, got a CSR, told her I wanted to cut my bill down and asked if they still had the $20 off for 6 months if I committed to another year. They put me on hold, came back and said, "No Problem". Lying to get the deal has been hashed out here back and forth....and I am of the opinion that lying to get a deal is fraud.

The $150 credit is very questionable...sure, you may "just have to ask" but it is lying to get a credit....the retention department's job is to keep customers....if you have no intention of leaving DirectTV, then you should have no dealings with retention.


----------



## mwhip

To quote my Mother:



> You know where lier's go!


----------



## unixadm

Note: I merged in "betogat's" thread titled "It's Still Alive" into this one since it dealt with the $20 off


----------



## willardcpa

> "Note: I merged in "betogat's" thread titled "It's Still Alive" into this one since it dealt with the $20 off"


But I thought that betogats thread topic was lying??


----------



## lenny_tropiano

Got the $20 off deal today, after adding my brand new HDVR2. Whoo hoo..


----------



## betogat

Sorry SAINTS!
I thought maybe sharing my experience would help people if you look back in other PAST POSTINGS there are people getting the 100 or 150 dollars off!!! So they also are unethical (LIERS). Well next time I know to keep it to myself. I just wanted to thank everyone here in this Posting for their information and discussions.

For all other people here THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## unixadm

betogat,

This is just my personal opinion....and there are those who are of the same viewpoint, and those who are not of the same viewpoint.

Just because a few people received a credit due to a very specific incident they had doesn't mean that everyone should receive that same credit...especially if that credit was given due to a lie.

OK....I got a $30 credit because their billing people messed up and called me threatening to cancel my account even though it wasn't behind. Why don't you call Retention, tell them you received a call from someone at DirectTV saying your bill was overdue when it wasn't and demand a credit??? They will probably give it to you....but, technically you would get that discount by way of fraud.

The $100 or $150 is no different... it was a specific credit to make up for a specific mistake and not for the general public.

You are new.....don't know if you have been lurking...if you have, then you may have seen the VERY long thread about the $139 Pre-Orders of the HDVR2 at Circuit City......there was the same argument in that thread. The price was NEVER $139......it was $189.....with a $.01 dish....one particular store could not get the $50 dish to ring up at $.01, so they rang the dish up at $50 and dropped the HDVR2 down to $139....still equaled $189.01...just in a strange way in their computer. They did this for a very specific purpose to satisfy ONE customer.

This receipt was then posted here....others took that receipt and got their local CC to get them to match it WITHOUT the dish....there were then tons of $139 receipts going around......was this ethical? Depends how it was done......I paid the $189 and was happy about it.....but that is my personal choice.


----------



## smackdaddy_D

I agree that being dishonest to Directv to get a discount is pretty sleazy.

However, the more I see people getting the discount, the more I wanted to call them. I was paying $62/mo for HBO, Starz, locals, and the better base package. I wanted showtime and cinemax and the local sports channels (essentially the only difference between my package and TCP), but I don't feel that that is worth $23/mo....but I do feel it is worth $13/mo. I figure, I'll commit to a year of TCP, and they give me $20 for the first six months, then that works out to a $10/mo discount, which allows me to pay what I feel the additional services are worth.

So, I called, and I explained my situation. I told the rep about this board, that people are pretending to want to switch to cable, and scamming them right and left. I don't want to do that. I want to upgrade to TCP, but I don't want to pay full price. I've been a customer for 2 years (my family a customer since the beginning of DSS), my bill is paid automatically every month, I have two extra receivers, I always purchase NFL Sunday Ticket (as does my father), and I always praise Directv to anyone who asks my opinion. So after I asked for the $20/mo discount for 6 months in exchange for comitting to a year of TCP, she tells me that that promotion is only offered in special circumstances. I told her she was encouraging me to be dishonest.

Well, after some going back and forth, and me being put on hold, the lady comes on and tells me that since I called up asking for a discount, she can give me $10 off my current bill, but if I want to upgrade to TCP, it will cost me the full $85. I explained that I didn't want a discount, I can afford my bill. I want to pay Directv more money, not less. She wouldn't budge!!! I was so dumbfounded. So I broke it down for her: You're telling me that you'll extend a discount to me if I stay at my current level, but you will not extend a discount if I wish to upgrade my service? 

Laying it out like that confused her for a second; she asked me to repeat what I said, and when I did, she quickly just reiterated her position of what she can do. The discount I referred to, the $20/off TCP for 6 months, is only offered in special circumstances, she tells me. She then tells me that I called asking for a discount, so she is offering me a discount. I refuted that I called asking for a discount; I didn't want a discount on my current bill! I explained that I did want the discount she was offering, but I want that discount applied to TCP, not my current bill. She WOULD NOT FRIGGING BUDGE?!?!

Finally, I got angry. This woman was not listening to reason or logic. I asked for her name, and demanded to speak to her supervisor. She then kept trying to tell me why I was wrong, and I kept having to raise my voice. I didn't like it, but she left me no choice. She finally agreed to transfer me to her supervisor, but asked me one last time if I would accept the $10 discount. BIZZARRE! I told her I'd rather talk to her supervisor.

So after a short hold, I got the supervisor. I rambled on with my story for a solid 2 minutes, while he listened. He agreed with some of my points, gave me the $20/mo TCP credit without hesitation, and I upgraded my service. 

It boils down to the fact that the cost of the providing me with the additional services comes nowhere near the $13 more per month I wanted to pay Directv; they get more money, I get more service. Everybody is happy. And I didn't have to lie. But I did have to get angry, which is disappointing, but acceptable.

Andy


----------



## willardcpa

MD in hospital, "Mrs. Smackdaddy, sorry about your loss. There was nothing we could do to save Andy, the brain aneurism was fatal from the get-go. Was he under a lot of stress lately?" Mrs. Smackdaddy, "No, as a matter of fact he was quite happy about saving $20/mo on our satellite TV bill."


----------



## turbo92awd

> _Originally posted by smackdaddy_D _
> *I agree that being dishonest to Directv to get a discount is pretty sleazy.
> 
> However, the more I see people getting the discount, the more I wanted to call them. I was paying $62/mo for HBO, Starz, locals, and the better base package. I wanted showtime and cinemax and the local sports channels (essentially the only difference between my package and TCP), but I don't feel that that is worth $23/mo....but I do feel it is worth $13/mo. I figure, I'll commit to a year of TCP, and they give me $20 for the first six months, then that works out to a $10/mo discount, which allows me to pay what I feel the additional services are worth.
> 
> So, I called, and I explained my situation. I told the rep about this board, that people are pretending to want to switch to cable, and scamming them right and left. I don't want to do that. I want to upgrade to TCP, but I don't want to pay full price.
> 
> Andy *


/flame on so what you are saying is that is is not ok to call and get the $20 off the way we did it, but since YOU think that premier is not worth full price, YOU should get it at a discount???

were you the kid that told on people in grade school?

i bet you were a teacher's pet. huh?...

/flame off


----------



## unixadm

I think you misinterpreted his post....

He wasn't saying that it isn't ok to call.....and neither am I .....he was saying it was wrong to lie to get the discount.

As I said in some previous posts, I called and got the $20 off...for a second time.....but I was completely honest....told them I was looking to cut my bills down, and heard about the $20/month off if I committed to a 1 year agreement....and that I was willing to commit to the year to get a discount since I was very happy with their service and with my TiVo combo boxes. There never was a question of whether I was staying with DirectTV....just whether I was going to keep the TCP package or bump down to TC/HBO.

That is much different than asking for customer retention, telling them that you are being lured over by the Cable Company or Dish and want them to give you a discount to stay with them.....unless that really is the case, then you are being dishonest.....plain and simple.


----------



## DanTanna

Yup I took the honest approach and just asked for the $20 off premiere for 6mo with 1yr agreement and the CSR at first said we don't offer a package like that but to her credit she said let me see if we have anything like it.
Couple minutes on hold and she came back and set me all up. Even talked me through making sure I was receiving the new channels (I only had total choice + locals before).

Thanks for suggesting this.  

DanTanna.


----------



## TVCommander

I felt pretty good a couple of weeks ago, when I got the $20 deal and a new dish for being a long term (since 1996) Premier customer. After reading unixadm's (and others) comments, I had to think, jeez did I lie to get a deal. No, I didn't. Just asked for it straight up.

The point of this reply is to say I appreciate the honest discussions about the DirecTV service, the hardware (what works and what doesn't), and the tips on how to use the Tivo functions.

Now, if I could just figure out how to get the (MX500) remote out of my wife's hands... 

Am I gonna have to buy another box for my ownself?


----------



## unixadm

TVCommander....

Let me tell you.....

You will have to Buy another DirectTiVo AND another MX-500......it's the only way to keep the marriage happy.....


----------



## pbo

Just called and asked...1st line CSR said no problem and took care of me in about 2 minutes.......


----------



## golubian

My six months on the offer just expired, so I called and downgraded back to my old package.

Has anyone managed to convince them to re-extend this offer for another 6 mos?


----------



## spartanstew

I was able to do this offer twice. I did it originally in January of 2002. After 6 months I downgraded for about two weeks then called them back up and asked about it and they gave it to me again. The second six month period expired a few weeks ago. I tried calling a few times to get it extended for another six months, but was not succesful. I downgraded back to plus with locals and HBO last week. In a few weeks I will call back and see if I can get it a third time (maybe you need to be upgrading, or something) and keep you posted.

Stew


----------



## jangelj

I just got a directivo and am a new Directv subscriber. I activated my sub on Saturday. I tried like hell to get this deal, but they said it was only for existing subscribers who are getting offers from Dish and/or cable. I was put on hold like 4 times trying to work it. No luck. Ended up getting the $81 package for like $60-something because of free hbo and cinemax for 3 months. I figure after 3 months I'll try again, or drop down to the plus package.

BTW, anyone know what the "windows" button does on the peanut remote. I pressed it, but my computer didn't do anything.


----------



## valmg

> _Originally posted by golubian _
> *My six months on the offer just expired, so I called and downgraded back to my old package.
> 
> Has anyone managed to convince them to re-extend this offer for another 6 mos? *


My 1st 6 months of $20 off expired in January. I called them this morning and told them that Comcast is blanketing my neighborhood with 6month special offers for digital cable and asked if Directv was offering anything to stay. She put me on hold for like 2 minutes and came back and offered me either free Showtime (I have premium so didn't need that) or $20 off my monthly for 6 months, which I gratefully accepted. I didn't need to make anything up, just told the truth and asked.


----------



## Marco

Existing (2 yr) customer ... Got the discount right away, no hassle whatsoever. Sweet.


----------



## LinOz

This thread prompted me to call DTV CS, and now I've got the 6mos $20 off deal on Premiere svc, too.

I think I'm glad. But I am paying about $25 more than I was for the Total Choice Plus w/ Locals pkg, even with this discount. Yet, I am a big movie lover. So, yes, I becoming more glad with each movie I watch!

Thanks everyone for sharing the news...


----------



## TeeSee

> _Originally posted by jangelj _
> *I just got a directivo and am a new Directv subscriber. I activated my sub on Saturday. I tried like hell to get this deal, but they said it was only for existing subscribers who are getting offers from Dish and/or cable. I was put on hold like 4 times trying to work it. No luck. Ended up getting the $81 package for like $60-something because of free hbo and cinemax for 3 months. I figure after 3 months I'll try again, or drop down to the plus package.
> 
> BTW, anyone know what the "windows" button does on the peanut remote. I pressed it, but my computer didn't do anything. *


I've been a DirecTV customer for about a month. I got the $20 off TCP for 6 mo. deal about two weeks ago. So, I know for a fact that you can get it. And I didn't say anything about any tempting offers from anywhere else. I just told them that I read on the internet that I could get this deal. The CSR put me on hold "for two to three minutes" then came back and said OK. One phone call, that was it.

And the window button does nothing at this time. It's for an additional, yet to be announced, feature.


----------



## laz

Just got the $20 off deal today...


----------



## DesertFox

Just called in and after the CSR did not know what I was talking about, she put me through to her supervisor, hd to tell him that it is called the retention package. He came back to me and set it up.

Thanks fellas...


----------



## spartanstew

> _Originally posted by spartanstew _
> *I was able to do this offer twice. I did it originally in January of 2002. After 6 months I downgraded for about two weeks then called them back up and asked about it and they gave it to me again. The second six month period expired a few weeks ago. I tried calling a few times to get it extended for another six months, but was not succesful. I downgraded back to plus with locals and HBO last week. In a few weeks I will call back and see if I can get it a third time (maybe you need to be upgrading, or something) and keep you posted.
> 
> Stew *


I called back today and was succesful again. I asked the CSR if they still had the $20 off premier package discount going on and she said yes. She told me that I had already taken advantage of this promotion and I changed my service back down to total choice a couple of weeks ago. I told her, correct, I didn't know you couldn't take advantage of it again if it was still available and that it would mean more money to Directv anyway. She said, OK, I'll set you up.

So, this is my *third* time doing this offer. I had $20 off from January - July 2002, $20 off from August - February 2003, and now I will have $20 off again until September. Not to mention, that now I qualify again for the various HBO, Max, and Showtime rebates that are floating around.

I'll post again in September and let everyone know if it's possible to get this deal 4 times.

Stew


----------



## Skrill

thanks for tip guys -- just signed up and got it.

BTW, Stew ...

What rebates are you talking about? Can you post some links?


----------



## Edmund

I thought this was $20 per month, Directv deducted $20 on the 1/16, 1/23, 1/30, on my last bill.


----------



## spartanstew

> _Originally posted by Skrill _
> *BTW, Stew ...
> 
> What rebates are you talking about? Can you post some links? *


HBO $20 rebate:

http://www.hbo.com/camp/200301GL/coupon.html

Showtime $50 rebate:

http://www.sho.com/boxing/promotions/great_months_of_fights.cfm

Showtime $50 Home Depot gift card:

http://sho.com/now/rebate_form.cfm?action=print&offertype=local&offer_id=500000000093279&system

HBO/Cinemax $20 rebate:

http://www.hbo.com/apps/hboxpress/jsp/get_hbo200302SA_3.jsp

Stew


----------



## Aquatic

The deal is still alive... $20 off for 6 months. 1 year commitment to at least Total Choice package subscription. Direct call to the Customer Service number, David checked my account and immediately set it up. Shoulda done this earlier.. LOTS earlier..


----------



## robbroy

Customer service would not offer it. I asked to be transferred to customer retention and I got the deal immediately. Not bad for 5 minutes work.


----------



## vince911

Just got it tonight too! Thanks to everyone on this great forum.


----------



## Amy_A_24

I read about 4 pages of this thread before realizing they were posts from 2002! LOL. Still good ideas. I previously had Total Choice + locals for $37.99. I called tonight and was able to switch to $31.99 base TC + locals *permanently*, and so with that discount I added HBO. Cool


----------



## jillker

> _Originally posted by Amy_A_24 _
> *I read about 4 pages of this thread before realizing they were posts from 2002! LOL. Still good ideas. I previously had Total Choice + locals for $37.99. I called tonight and was able to switch to $31.99 base TC + locals *permanently*, and so with that discount I added HBO. Cool  *


better check again...it's not permanent, it's for 6 months


----------



## pvtivo

Just got off the phone with Directv. The csr said I couldn't get the discount. He said "that was just for people who were going to quit not for just anyone who calls up." I said "You mean that I have to threaten to quit to get it. Okay, I'm thinking of quiting." The ******* then hung up on me.


----------



## vince911

Like I said last page, I called yesterday, referenced the "customer retention deal" and got Total Choice Premier for 6 months at $61.00. With the networks my total monthly damage is $67.00. Thanks again to this forum.


----------



## Amy_A_24

2 different customer service people told me I could drop the HBO after six months if I wanted, "but I must make a 1 year commitment to total choice, at $31.99"... darn though if they were wrong (cust srvc, wrong? never!). 

pv call back for sure!!


----------



## grein002

Add me to the list of those obtaining this deal! The representative hadn't heard of it and had to do a little digging, but found it and signed me up without difficulty. Now I just have to hope it is still available in October and that I can get it again...


----------



## Michael.R

i just did this on friday. asked for it, the csr knew exactly what i was talking about, and hooked me up .. call was about 5 minutes.


----------



## pvtivo

Called Directv tonight and got the package. No problem this time.

I still can't get over how rude the last Customer Service Guy was, but I'm
happy now.


----------



## youngdr

Just got this deal no problem, no lying either. Just asked about the $20 off Premier for 6 months that a friend had received. The CSR even made the point to tell me that I would be saving even more money because I wouldn't be paying the extra $4.99 for DVR with this package!


----------



## slim69

Thanks to everyone here, just called and asked for the $20.00 off package. The CSR said they don't normally just give this discount. She told me she wanted to check my account, looked at my history with DirecTv, said I was a good customer and it would be no problem. I've been a DTV subscriber for over 3 years, and just got my 2 HDVR2's two weeks ago. Now I'll have to do the HD upgrades so I have room for all these movies!This site rocks!!!!!!


----------



## jamieh1

Once you get the deal you can downgrade and still keep the $20 credit.
The deal locks you in a TOTAL CHOICE not Premiere.
Trust me Ive done it for the lastyear 2 times.
Go the directv.com account mgmt and down grade. It will tell you that you can downgrade below TC when you select the confirmation to downgrade.


----------



## dadale

got the package at $20 for 6months and got 3 extra to boot!

The rep looked at my account and said i was supposed to get a discount for the frist 3 months i was on DTV and they went ahead and gave me 9 months insted of 6 to make up for the mistake at the beginning. (didnt even have to ask for it the rep found it and offered it!)

thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## Emmett

And here's my story...

In January I requested and received a downgrade to Locals/Showtime/Tivo and I was well pleased. 

Last Sunday I temporarily upgraded, or so I thought, to TC to watch the Children of Dune. After it was over I called up and was told my previous downgrade was "Impossible" and "one time only, never to be repeated". After several CSR's and supervisors I got the hint.  I'll be quite annoyed with them for some time to come.

Anyway, today I saw this thread again, called a CSR, requested and received it!!! 

Well, first Trish said "This isn't usually a package we give out just because you want it, but because you called today I'll go ahead and give it to you." While she was making the changes I asked if I could get the $20 discount offer with the Para Todos package...after checking she OK'd it too.


I've checked and rechecked the Service Agreement and numerous other documents on the directtv.com site and have NOT found anything that states I am not allowed to receive a very extra basic package ie: locals/x-premium package/DVR....

Why did they give me such a hard time, but turn arround and give me the super delux package w/discount?????


----------



## expectatious2

Sounds like the rep who downgraded you in the first place made A mistake. Anyway, upgrading for A single night of programming is kinda shifty bud. You got caught by your own greed.


----------



## Burt Spielman

Having had the $20 discount off Total Choice Premier w/Locals for $65.99 for the last six months, I was surprised when my DirecTV bill arrived yesterday with a $108.99 balance ($20.00 past due, $1.00 late fee, $87.99 monthly service fee--raised $2 a few days ago) and a PAST DUE notice.

I called the toll-free number on the bill and was connected with Billing Customer Service. After some checking, the rep determined that I had not been credited with the last month's $20 discount during the most recent billing cycle. She credited the $20 plus the $1 fee. However, she would not extend the $20 discount any longer, stating that it was not possible to extend it for subscribers who had already taken advantage of it. 

I told her that I, therefore, wanted to remove the Sports Pack, leaving me with Total Choice Plus w/Locals ($39.99) and four Premier Services--HBO, Starz, Showtime and Cinemax ($41.00), totalling $80.99. Then she said she couldn't change my service because the admittedly bogus past due $20 still showed up on my account. Her credit, she said, wouldn't appear until this month's billing cycle. So, I paid the $20 by credit card and she adjusted my service level. End of call.

I immediately called back, this time to the 800-DIRECTV number. I asked the rep about renewing the $20 promotion off the $87.99 Total Choice Premier w/Locals. She did a little checking and renewed it without question. Thus, my current balance is $47.99 ($87.99 less the $20 I paid less the $20 promotion). The $20 monthly discount is good for another six months from today.


----------



## trs23

Just called up 800-DIRECTV and got this promotion myself! Thanks Directv!


----------



## esojmc

I have Total Choice Plus with HBO. I called and got $10 off per month for the next 6 mos. Got the idea from this forum.

Thanks!


----------



## TracySMiller

YESSS!!! I finally got this deal, on about my fifth attempt. It just shows you that persistence is the key. 

It still was difficult, though. First CSR did not want to offer me the deal, refusing to believe there was such a deal. He puts me on hold for a couple of minutes, comes back and asks how I heard of this deal. I say I have some friends who received the deal. He pesters me to give him a phone number of one of my friends. I, of course, decline. He says that it's for people who are first signing up. I tell him I got an alternative deal when I signed up (Showtime + NFL Seasons pass deal for three months), and they said then I couldn't get this deal until that one ran out. CSR seems confused, so I mention Customer Retention department. He says this department is for people who are having problems with their service. I say my problem with my service is that the CSR's aren't very cooperative. He hands me over to the Customer Retention department. This new CSR asks what can he do for me, I say "You can give me $20 of Total Choice Premier for six months", he gets my information, I go on hold for a few more minutes, then he comes back and says he has arranged for me to get it. WHEW!


----------



## wxwx

after my 2nd time with the $20 off deal I was told I couldn't get it again, because I had it before. I tried several different CSRs, even customer retention, no luck. So I waited a couple of months and tried again last weekend. I got it again, no problem.

This makes 18 months with $20 off and I've paid full price for only two months.


----------



## mattnboise

Simply the best way to communicate with DirecTV is through the feedback option on the DirecTV. They communicate back to you via email and you can then store it in a folder in your email client. This came in real handy when I used the feedback option in January to deactivate a receiver and the bill arrived in March with it still on it. I just copied the reply back to DirecTV and was credited for the last 3 months. Also it was easier to request the promotion through email rather than the whole telelphony call after call. Also, the people that work the feedback option are real DirecTV employee's.


----------



## secabeen

FYI, this offer is still available. I got it today just for asking. It still restarts your 1-year commitment to Total Choice or better and lasts for 6 months. Thanks to everybody for posting this great discount!


----------



## maxview

I had it and it expired last month. I just noticed my latest bill was $20 higher. I could downgrade to a lower package since I don't watch most of the extra channels, but did the discount program end for good in June?


----------



## wyatt9696

just got this deal(20.00 off TCP). i've only been a dtv subscriber for one month.

does anyone know if you can combine the 50.00 rebate from showtime(through showtime) with this deal, and get 50.00 off after submitting the 1st 3 months of billing that shows showtime on it? I'm sounding like a cheap SOB, but a rebate is a rebate. thanks all.


----------



## jmahone

> _Originally posted by maxview _
> *I had it and it expired last month. I just noticed my latest bill was $20 higher. I could downgrade to a lower package since I don't watch most of the extra channels, but did the discount program end for good in June? *


Two thoughts:
1) Did you go back through your billing to determine if you had already received all 6 $20 discounts?

2) DirecTV has had (or created, I suppose) issues with the billing of this discount. In my case, after receiving the discount in month 1, the next month's bill did not show the discount. I called, and the CSR seemed to understand that this happened sometimes, and warned that when I saw my next bill, there might be a bunch of discounts all at once. Sure enough, the month 3 bill arrived with 4 discounts for $80.

So, call and find out. I don't really care if the discount is all at once ($120) or monthly, but it has been my experience (and others) that it typically comes aperiodically ($20 here, $80 there, etc.). Strange but true.

My .02 worth.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## tim76844

This offer is still valid. 6-months $20 off TC Premier. I just added it to my subscription. Requires a 1-yr commitment to Total Choice which I already have on my new DirecTV Tivo PVR. I pay the same amount and added Cinemax, Showtime, and SportsPac (already had HBO & Starz). Good deal!


----------



## JillupM

This still works. I called and said I'd heard I could get a $20 a month discount if I ordered TC Premier. I was put on hold for about five minutes and when he came back, he said it was a retenion offer that he could give me. I'm now getting all the channels. Should be less than we're paying now for HBO, Showtime, Sports and DTivo. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## scottjf8

> _Originally posted by tim76844 _
> *This offer is still valid. 6-months $20 off TC Premier. I just added it to my subscription. Requires a 1-yr commitment to Total Choice which I already have on my new DirecTV Tivo PVR. I pay the same amount and added Cinemax, Showtime, and SportsPac (already had HBO & Starz). Good deal! *


TC or TC Premiere?

Wonder if I can upgrade for the 6 months, pay $5/month more than I pay now, then after the 6 months downgrade back to TC + locals like I have now?


----------



## rogo

Of course you can downgrade after 6 months. You need to keep Total Choice for at least six more months.


----------



## blawler

> _Originally posted by scottjf8 _
> *TC or TC Premiere?
> 
> Wonder if I can upgrade for the 6 months, pay $5/month more than I pay now, then after the 6 months downgrade back to TC + locals like I have now? *


You can even downgrade sooner (as long as you keep the TC of course). In Jan '02, I took the discount for just three months, got the $50 SHO rebate, and dropped back to HBO/Starz. I came out $35 ahead and got Showtime & Skinemax for free..... IMO it was not worth the extra $5/month to continue for the full 6 months. I'm going to do the same thing again... Thanks Showtime!


----------



## fosdick

Took me three calls, but I got the 20.00 discount. The first two entertainment specialists had no idea and could not find anything on the discount even after talking to their supervisors. This morning bang no problem went right through.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## mmihalik

Earlier in this thread, someone mentioned using feedback link on www.directv.com to request $20.

Could not have been easier...

In my email I asked (be sure to have your subscriber number for their email form):



> A few of my friends recently received a $20 credit for 6 months that was applied to their Total Choice Premier account.
> 
> Is this something I am eligible for?
> 
> I have been a DirecTV subscriber at the highest level for several years.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


Within hours, DirecTV responded in an email:


> Thank you for writing. With your current programming package, you are eligible for a $20.00 per month customer appreciation discount (for 6 months) if you agree to maintain Total Choice or above programming for an additional 6 months (a total of one year). If this is acceptable to you, please write back with acknowledgement and we will add the discount.
> 
> We appreciate you as a DIRECTV customer and hope you continue to enjoy
> DIRECTV service.


Granted, I am already a Total Choice Premier subscriber, so that may have made things easier.

Last year, automatically received a discount that included NFL Season Pass; overall was still cheaper than my normal monthly fee. I just had to remember to cancel the automatic subscription to NFL this year.

Mike


----------



## scottjf8

Sweet!! Got it hooked up..

Proves again, what would I do without this place?


----------



## rogo

Remember that if you have CSRs who are unable to find the discount, the words "Is there any way you can transfer me to customer retention?" can be helpful.


----------



## Thespis

Just got it on the first try.


----------



## wallace

Yes, this is such a weird situation with them.
I just finished my first time getting the deal and was immediately surprised how expensive my bill was without having that $20 off every month. So I called to do it again (I asked simply to get the deal like it was my first time) and after 15 minutes was told that I couldn't do it again and it was a one time only thing. Even after going to the CRG and saying i was thinking of cancelling because without it the bill was too high, they still wouldn't budge. I even directly asked the CRG guy if I downgraded my account then could he upgrade it to premiere and give me the discount and he flat out said no.

So, of course I did exactly what the guy said I couldn't and it worked. Right after hanging up from my first try I went online and downgraded my account from premiere to choice plus. Then I immediately called and asked for the deal and magically they could do it now  Funny how annoying and stupid their own procedures and systems are. Anyways, the moral of the story is that if you are trying to get it again after your first 6 months runs out downgrade your account online before calling to upgrade it and get the deal again.


----------



## rogo

ROFL!


----------



## kevostl

Second round to start for me in a couple of days!

I went on-line and e-mailed DirecTv and told them how happy I was with the service and having all the channels to choose from etc (I also mentioned that I had the DirecTiVo service as well as the protection plan) and is there any way to receive the discount of $20.00 off again.

They wrote back within 5 hours and said yes. You need to wait until you are finished with the current promotion (gave me the exact date) and then told me to call up and they will add the discount back.

Plain and simple. Didn't have to tell them I was canceling service or anything... just told the truth... guess that does work at times!! LOL

Kev-O


----------



## easylistener

I just called and they gave me the deal. I didn't even have the prem. package before. She told me it was for people who had been having problems latly with there service. I spoke up real fast and said that the first tivo I recieved was bad and now I am waiting for a new one. She said no problem then sr. your all set. Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## dean

I thought to get this deal you had to sign up for one year and agreed get $20 off for 6 months and then pay full price for the next 6 month. When I called the CSR also stated that you could not downgrade or you would be charged the full amount. Is this true?


----------



## wyatt9696

not true. all you need to do is agree to keep total choice for a year. you can downgrade from premier after 6 months. then as most do, reapply for the upgrade again. good luck.


----------



## easylistener

I was told the same thing as wyatt9696. Except they made a mastake and gave me the 63.00 tcpl and then an addtional 20 off. Do you think that they will catch this?


----------



## bbshop

Woo-hoo!!! Thanks guys...here is my response from DirecTV-


Thank you for writing. We have processed your email request for changes 
to your DIRECTV service. We have added the six month discount to your 
account for the TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER with LOCAL CHANNELS. You will see a 
$20.00 credit on your account for the next six months, at the end of 
this six months the credit will discontinue and your services will 
remain the same. You can view this change on your next DIRECTV 
statement. 

As you are aware, there is an annual commitment to the TOTAL CHOICE 
programming or above. We wanted to let you know that if you drop below 
the required programming you may be subject to a prorated cancellation 
fee of up to $150.00. 

Thanks again for allowing us the opportunity to assist you.


----------



## TivoPete1

Just wanted to say thanks for the TC Premiere incentive tip. I received an unsolicited call from DTV asking if I wanted to upgrade from TC to TC Premiere for an additional $8 per month to which I said yes. The following day, after looking at my DTV bill, I called DTV, told them that a competitor was offering more attractive pricing and was there anything that they could do for me. They transferred me to Customer Retention where they offered me a $20/month credit for the next six months! I also cancelled the DTV monthly Guide that was costing $4.99 per month (I don't ever remember ordering this) and with TC Premiere with Locals the $4.99 monthly Tivo fee goes away.

Thanks again for the tip - Happy Tivo Camper


----------



## mrpeter

Greetings all. I'll be lurking around for the next few months..having just discovered tivo and this forum a few weeks ago. This is a great place to be.
I'll let you know what DTV said to my request....I gave em all the facts..long time subscriber yadayada..so what can you do for me..I used the friends code to get my tivo for the discounted price..so I own you all a big thanks.

I'm hoping my upgrade will go well..but I've got to absorb a couple of hundred pages before I crack the case open


----------



## romeodawg

> _Originally posted by dfriedland _
> *I just called Directtv out of the blue and asked if I could switch to total premier choice with locals with a $20 discount for the first 6 months.... There was no problem, just a minute of holding while she checked the computer, and she said no problem. Total premier + locals + DVR (tivo) for $65.99 a month, and I didn't have to beg or threaten to switch companies or anything. I just asked politely and they were more than happy to oblige. *


I just called today (Sat. 7/19) and after checking, was told that the $20 off offer was no longer in effect. So I cancelled Showtime. Hah! That'll teach'm. Sort of.

I'll try calling back and talking to someone else.

Paul


----------



## romeodawg

After getting a "the $20 off special for Total Choice Premiere is no longer available" from a DirecTV rep, I sent an email complaint to their feedback address. I also threw in a "no HMO on DirecTivo" complaint, just for fun. 

Here's my response (after only an hour!):

--
Thank you for writing DIRECTV. We are sorry you did not receive 
courteous, professional treatment from our Entertainment Consultant when
you called us. We value you as a DIRECTV customer, and would like to let
you know that if you would like to upgrade to Total Choice Premier, we 
could give you $20 off for the first 6 months. If this is something you 
are interested in, please reply to this message and we will apply this 
to your account. 

In addition, we appreciate your interest in the TiVo Home Media Option. 
However, we do not have any information as to whether or not this 
feature will be supported by the DIRECTV with TiVo combination 
receivers. Please know that just as personal computers are rapidly 
evolving, we expect DIRECTV System receivers to incorporate many new 
features in the coming years. We will enhance our programming service as
the receiving equipment evolves. 

--

No real surprises there, but I'd say the $20 off is probably always available with persistance, and they're more than aware of the HMO requests.


----------



## scottjf8

Glad they took care of you. Directv proves again that they are a top-notch organazation.. it's just too bad Cable Companies can't be half of what Directv is...


----------



## wassct

I called last Thursday night and asked for the deal. The first rep I had said no problem and the I was off the phone in under 10 minutes!

Great deal!


----------



## kevostl

Just received word via e-mail that they will indeed add the promotion again no problem. Last 6 month promotion ended Saturday 7/19. No problem, great customer service!

Kev-O


----------



## CaptainX77

Is this promotion available to new subscribers?


I am moving in September and I am planning on getting DirecTV. My girlfriend and I were going to get Total Choice Plus with Locals, plus the Sports Pack and maybe HBO. We are also planning on getting the NHL Center Ice package. I already have an upgraded standalone TiVo unit with a lifetime subscription to use as well.

This would be an outstanding deal, especially when you get all the channels-any insight or advice that anyone can offer to a satellite newbie would be greatly appreciated


----------



## larryltl

As a new customer, I got service yesterday (TC+ locals - 2 months free). Today I call and ask about the $20 off on Premier. CSR was not familiar with it, put me on hold while he checked, and said "Yes, though we don't advertise it, I can give that to you."

"Great - can you walk me through my bill, as I don't want any surprises."
Long story short, if I go with the Premier at the discounted rate, I lose my 2 months free service promo. Thanked the CSR and told him I'd check back in two months.

Any others encountered this scenario?


----------



## jillker

> _Originally posted by CaptainX77 _
> *Is this promotion available to new subscribers?
> 
> I am moving in September and I am planning on getting DirecTV. My girlfriend and I were going to get Total Choice Plus with Locals, plus the Sports Pack and maybe HBO. We are also planning on getting the NHL Center Ice package. I already have an upgraded standalone TiVo unit with a lifetime subscription to use as well.
> 
> This would be an outstanding deal, especially when you get all the channels-any insight or advice that anyone can offer to a satellite newbie would be greatly appreciated *


why mess with $20 off when you can get the nfl offer?


----------



## wallace

> _Originally posted by jillker _
> *why mess with $20 off when you can get the nfl offer? *


Maybe because you don't care about NFL?


----------



## KrustyVT

> _Originally posted by larryltl _
> *
> Long story short, if I go with the Premier at the discounted rate, I lose my 2 months free service promo. Thanked the CSR and told him I'd check back in two months.
> *


I just activated my DirecTV subscription 2 days ago. While on the phone with the (very nice) lady, she offered me the option for the TC Plus/Locals for the 2 months free, or the option to get TC Premiere/Locals at the regular price, with the TC Plus/Locals credit of $39.99 still being applied.

So, for the first two months I have TC Premiere/Locals, DVR service included, two extra receivers for a total of $57.98 + tax ($87.99 - $39.99 + $4.99 receiver + $4.99 receiver).

After two months, provided the deal is still running, I will call up and ask for the 6 months/$20 credit for TC Premiere, and hopefully I can get that.

-=K=-


----------



## jillker

> _Originally posted by wallace _
> *Maybe because you don't care about NFL? *


and....? for four months free of tc premier you only have to pay $55 a month (nfl in four installments). Even if you never watch an nfl game, you're still paying less than this $20 off deal AND you can still get the 6 month offer after the 4 months are over.


----------



## mmihalik

DirecTV automatically gave me the NFL last year with the discount. Discovered it on my bil...

When I called to inquire, I was told that it was being done to reward me as a long time customer (Premier or equiv thru the years).

I asked what was the catch?

DirecTV replied that I had a 1 year commitment to DirecTV, and that NFL would automatically be renewed the following year (this year),

In late winter a few months ago, I simply called DirecTV and asked that the automatic renewal to NFL be removed. It didn't take so a few weeks later, I called them again and it wa removed.

So for the NFL deal this year, investigate the fine print...go for it if it looks OK to you. Instead, I got the $20/month credit again.

By the way, did not watch a single NFL game last year, except for the Super Bowl...

Mike


----------



## BigDawg

As a new member, I wanted to say Thanks! I have been 'lurking' for a bit and soaking in all the quality information you folks have been posting. After reading this thread, I contacted DTV and asked if I could get the $20 off deal for 6 months. I was put on hold for a few minutes and when the EC returned, he told me he could offer me the $20 off on Total Premier! I never would have know about this if it was not for you folks. Thanks Again!!


----------



## CaptainX77

We're not very big on the NFL-she's a fan, but I practically never watch. I do admit I watch the Super Bowl but I think everyone watches that.

We'd rather get the NHL package. It's discounted by $20, so no sweat there. The $20 off the Total Premier package will most definitely be sweet


----------



## Polekat

> _Originally posted by jillker _
> *and....? for four months free of tc premier you only have to pay $55 a month (nfl in four installments). Even if you never watch an nfl game, you're still paying less than this $20 off deal AND you can still get the 6 month offer after the 4 months are over. *


That deal is only for new DTV customers, correct?


----------



## Mataki

I just called up DirecTV and tried to upgrade my service to the Total Choice Premier deal ($20 off/6 months). the CSR said there was no deal available. 

Is the deal dead...or should I just try to call back?


----------



## aciurczak

I had the deal for 6 months, it ran out last month. I called again 2 days ago, and after hemming and hawing, they agreed to give it to me again for 6 months. They did say I had to "promise" to have the other 6 months of the contract (every time you change it is a 12 month commitment) at regular price. I have a note in my calendar 6 months from now to call back and get the deal again.


----------



## TeeSee

> _Originally posted by Mataki _
> *I just called up DirecTV and tried to upgrade my service to the Total Choice Premier deal ($20 off/6 months). the CSR said there was no deal available.
> 
> Is the deal dead...or should I just try to call back? *


Try again. You'll get it. Some people have reported that they'd called numerous times before they got a CSR who would give them the deal.


----------



## jillker

> _Originally posted by Polekat _
> *That deal is only for new DTV customers, correct? *


yes, it's my understanding that captain is not a directv subscriber yet

and captain, if this is the case, it's silly to pay $67.99 for something when you can pay $55 and get the same thing


----------



## Crispian

Just to let ya'll know this deal is still available. I used the feedback link on the DirecTV website to send an email based on mmihalik's (7/8 above):



> I have been a very happy DirecTV subscriber ever since you were
> the only way I could see my Yankee games- and I wouldn't switch now for
> anything!
> 
> In fact I have just taken advantage of your excellent DirecTV DVR/Tivo
> offer and am just awaiting it's arrival and installation.
> 
> However I heard that a few of my friends recently received a $20 credit
> for 6 months that was applied to their Total Choice Premier account.
> 
> Is this something I am eligible for?
> 
> I understand from them that if I upgrade to Total Choice Premier the
> monthly Tivo fee is included.


And this is the reply I got back (within 24 hrs):



> Thank you for writing. We're sorry for any confusion this issue may be
> causing. The discount you are referring to is available, however, it's
> generally used to encourage customers to stay with DIRECTV if they are
> considering a change in the way they receive TV programming. Using this
> discounting is also a great way to show customers the difference between
> each premium channel package we offer. We would be happy to extend the
> $20 per month discount off of Total Choice Premier for 6 months. In
> order to receive this discount, we do require a 1 year commitment to
> Total Choice / Opción Extra Especial or above. Please write back and let
> us know if you would like to take part in this promotion and agree to
> the programming commitment.
> 
> We appreciate you as a DIRECTV customer and hope you continue to enjoy
> DIRECTV service.


I love DirecTV 

So it looks like you don't have to threaten to dump DirecTV, they will give this deal to let you check out all the channels- maybe another angle to use when speaking to your "entertainment consultant?"

So, big-time thanks to this forum for cluing me in to this deal, I would never have known about it otherwise :up:


----------



## maw29649

I just called directv and got the $20 discount....This is great...I just found this forum and so far it seems wonderful...the gentleman on the phone never even mentioned the 12 month contract....
Shelly in SC


----------



## psvendsen

My $20 off for six months just expired and I sent them an e-mail asking for it again. Here's their reply. Also, I tried calling twice but was rejected both times. I'm switching to vanilla Total Choice.


Thank you for your inquiry. Unfortunately, we have not been able to 
perform the transaction you requested because in reviewing your account 
we found that you had previously taken advantage of this offer. At this 
time, since your six month discount to the TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER with 
LOCAL CHANNELS has recently expired we would be unable to to give you 
this offer.

Thanks again for allowing us the opportunity to assist you.


----------



## wallace

> _Originally posted by psvendsen _
> *My $20 off for six months just expired and I sent them an e-mail asking for it again. Here's their reply. Also, I tried calling twice but was rejected both times. I'm switching to vanilla Total Choice.*


Did you even bother to read previous posts in this thread?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1243941#post1243941


----------



## psvendsen

> _Originally posted by wallace _
> *Did you even bother to read previous posts in this thread?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1243941#post1243941 *


Oops, I read 10 pages of the 19 page thread and missed your reply in the middle of page 17. My mistake for not reading the over 300 posts in this thread carefully enough.


----------



## expectatious2

Right on, psvendsen!


----------



## duckyspawn

What is the NFL ticket package everyone is talking about? I have only had directv a few weeks. I took the TC Premier package for the first two months as they gave me a $40 credit. I was planning on calling them to request $20 off TC Premier at the end of the two months but if I can get Sunday ticket in addition, that would be great.


----------



## BrianW

Just did it myself. No trouble. Asked for it and they gave it to me. I had TC + locals + HBO + Starz with 2 outlets and it comes out to be pretty much the same price.


----------



## Scopeman

> _Originally posted by BrianW _
> *Just did it myself. No trouble. Asked for it and they gave it to me. I had TC + locals + HBO + Starz with 2 outlets and it comes out to be pretty much the same price. *


I just had both phone and email exchanges with them - they were willing to give me the TC Premier with $20 discount, but they said that the DVR fee would still be on the bill as a separate item.

That's makes this a $15 discount, and that is not enough for me to go from Normal TC to TC Premier.

Has anyone else heard this? Cable has a good PVR deal going on in my area, it may be time to switch for a while....


----------



## MCodanti

They probably just didn't know what they were talking about. I get the $20/month credit, and a line item that shows the DVR but with a price of $0.00 with a note saying it is included in TC Premier.

So the discount works out to $25/month for me.


----------



## mmihalik

DVR fee is waived for DTiVo, but not SA.

Mike


----------



## OldDude321

Thanks to this thread and this forum, I called DirectTV and got this same $20 discount today.

It took a bit of convincing (I literally read them the email one of the previous posters had received), but after several back and forth conversations with her "supervisor", she gave me the $20 credit for six months.

Thanks !!!


----------



## Scopeman

> _Originally posted by MCodanti _
> *They probably just didn't know what they were talking about. I get the $20/month credit, and a line item that shows the DVR but with a price of $0.00 with a note saying it is included in TC Premier.
> 
> So the discount works out to $25/month for me. *


A manager called me back to talk about this - told me that the first EC was wrong, that the DVR fee would be waived. He then offered me a HDVR2 for $99 as a sweetener - and I said YES, so now I'm in for the TC Premier discount also. Sweet!


----------



## MSN

They told me that I could get the $20 discount for 6 months for TCP. But after that, I would need to continue to keep TCP for the next 6 months!!??


----------



## dmk1974

Too bad we are not all new subscribers. I see their latest promo is if you sign up and buy the NFL Sunday Ticket package for $240 (or $60/mo for 4 months), you get the Total Choice Premier w/locals package (worth $88 a month with DVR free) for FREE for 4 months. 

Effectively, that is like saving $28 a month over 4 months PLUS getting the football package for free!


----------



## MCodanti

> _Originally posted by MSN _
> *They told me that I could get the $20 discount for 6 months for TCP. But after that, I would need to continue to keep TCP for the next 6 months!!?? *


I was told 6 more months of TC or higher. Not TCP... I wish all the CSRs knew their stuff.


----------



## hacker70

I called last night and they still honored the $20 discount for TC Platinum for 6 months plus the $5 savings for the DVR service. Requires a committment for only Total Choice Plus for the remaining 6 months. 
The CSR seemed to be very knowledgable but ran into a glitch enabling the service which needed a supervisor's intervention to get it going. All works now.

I already had HBO/Show and Plus so it only cost me an additional $1.01 for the rest.


----------



## mulscully

E-mail last night about $20 discount, was rejected... Called today... No Problem....
Sweet!!!! Thanks Guys.....


Lou


----------



## mortonmanor

Called yesterday and got the deal. I had to be sent to the retention department. When I asked what else they could do for me, the rep asked if I'd like another receiver. Sure. Asked if could be a directivo...... 

Eventually, got the following:
6 mo Premier for 65.99 
Series2 Directivo for $99
$30 credit to cover shipping of Directivo
free installation (scheduled for 3 days after order)
very helpful service.

David


----------



## Erik

Is there any promotion code or offer I might need to mention to get the DVR2 for only $99 or should I just call and ask?


----------



## SteveHoltam

My 6 mths expired a few weeks ago and I called last night and asked if I could have it again. The rep said no. I might try the switch to a lower package, wait a few days and call and ask for it again. Can't hurt.

Steve


----------



## imac

Can anyone confirm the post by Mortonmanor...8/6/03 - Eventually, got the following:
6 mo Premier for 65.99 
Series2 Directivo for $99
$30 credit to cover shipping of Directivo
free installation (scheduled for 3 days after order)
very helpful service.



I called Directv and they will sell one for $199 plus a $24 shipping charge...

If anyone can confirm, is there a special code need to use for this special price?

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## DennisK

The keys are to be nice and make sure you get transferred to customer retention if you aren't getting what you think you should be getting, within reason, of course.

Be patient with the CSR. I called this morning and got the $20 discount no problem. Just be honest and explain that it's a "customer appreciation" discount. It takes a while for the CSR to find and implement the discount.

After I got the discount (the fourth time I've gotten it, BTW) I had her (a very nice CSR, BTW) transfer me to the retention department to chat about HDTV.

Once transferred I explained how I had been looking at HDTV but the prices were just too high so now I'm planning on looking again at Christmas time. I said I'd love to get an HD-Tivo but was pretty sure they aren't available yet. The retention rep (again, a very nice lady) checked her database and agreed that HD-Tivo isn't available. I explained how I'd been looking at receivers at Circuit City and Best Buy but they are just too expensive for the little bit of programming I would be getting. She looked to see how long I'd been a subscriber (long time -- since '94 I think) and said they could help me out. She offered me a $150 credit and noted the offer on my account.

If I ever purchase an HD receiver and activate it, I'll get a $150 credit. It will be on my account indefinitely. She also said to make sure to call back before buying to compare prices to make sure DirecTV couldn't sell me a receiver cheaper. 

I know others have reported getting a $200 credit but I'm not that serious about purchasing now. Around Christmas I'll start looking again and then I'll call back and see where we stand.


----------



## Keysersozeh

How long have many of you been customers? I have been a customer for 2 months now.. Has anyone gotten it so soon in their time DT? Cus I would like to ask for it because next month I am going up to $80 something.. and I just ordered NHL Center Ice too this week.


----------



## TeeSee

I got it after being a sub for only a week or two. You should be able to get it.


----------



## Keysersozeh

I just emailed them, let's see what happens..


----------



## ft800

I just joined this group and wanted to say thanks for all your help. I called about the $20 discount and the rep gave it to me with no problem. Ive only been with dtv for only 2 months and to get this discount was really great. Thanks alot.


----------



## Scopeman

> _Originally posted by imac _
> *Can anyone confirm the post by Mortonmanor...8/6/03 - Eventually, got the following:
> 6 mo Premier for 65.99
> Series2 Directivo for $99
> $30 credit to cover shipping of Directivo
> free installation (scheduled for 3 days after order)
> very helpful service.
> *


In an effort to match my local cable company they gave me the $67 TC Premier and a $99 DTivo that includes install with dual cable drops up to 125 feet from the dish. I was not going to quibble over shipping but I am sure they would have comped it if I asked. No special code - tell them that your local cable co. if offering you a PVR for free.


----------



## Azddave

> _Originally posted by imac _
> *Can anyone confirm the post by Mortonmanor...8/6/03 - Eventually, got the following:
> 6 mo Premier for 65.99
> Series2 Directivo for $99
> $30 credit to cover shipping of Directivo
> free installation (scheduled for 3 days after order)
> very helpful service.
> 
> I called Directv and they will sell one for $199 plus a $24 shipping charge...
> 
> If anyone can confirm, is there a special code need to use for this special price?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Brian *


I called this morning and talked to a regular CSR. All he could offer me was $20.00 off of TC Premier for one month. I then asked to speak to the Customer Retention Group. Got connected to Rhonda, who was very helpful. She gave me the $20.00 off TC Premier for 6 months. Next item of business was to get a discount on a DVR. She originally offered to give me $50.00 off but I told her I had hoped to get $100.00 off and had seen posts on this forum to the effect that others had received it. After noting that I had been a customer for over 5 years, she agreed to my request. We didn't discuss shipping, but I won't mind paying the $25.00 if billed.

Bottom line is talk to the Customer Retention Group if your reasonable requests are not being met from the regular customer service rep.

Thanks for all the great posts on this subject!
Dave


----------



## stryder696

I just called today and from the regular staff CSR, I got $20/month off from 6 months and a free oval dish with installation to replace my round dish....


----------



## drew2k

I have a couple of questions for everyone who has called to request the $20 off TC Premier package for 6 months and has gotten it...

(1) Was anyone currently subsribed to TC-Premiere whan you called for the discount? Or did you have a lesser package, so you upgraded and then received a discount? I can't imagine they'd give it to someone already receiving that programming. 
(2) If you had TC Premiere and were told you're not eligible for the discount, did anyone drop the TC Premiere and then call back for the discount? How long did you wait between dropping and calling up? 
(3) Were any of you still within your 1 year commitment to the TC package? Reason for asking this: if you asked for customer retention if the initial consultant denied your request for the discount, why would retention give in? It seems to me they have anyone on a "commitment" over a barrel: you want $20 off or you'll drop Directv service? Ok, see ya, and by the way that will be $200 for breaking your commitment!

Just curious what the circumstances were when calling. I have TC-Premiere and am still in my 1 year commitment. 

Thanks !


----------



## stryder696

Drew,

I was currently subscribed to TC-Premiere, didn't have to drop down to some lower level, was not under any sort of commitment before calling. Also, I did not have to talk to the retention dept, the regular CSR did it.


----------



## Azddave

drew2k

I previously had TC Plus and still had about 6 months left on a service agreement from purchasing a new receiver.

My guess is the $20.00/month discount and $100.00 discount on DTivo have become pretty common place. With cable companies coming up with new promotions all the time, DTV probably figures it's worth the discounts to retain their customers. I pay over $100.00 a month for service and I'm sure that gives them some wiggle room!

If someone else has some threories I'd be glad to hear them.


Dave


----------



## drew2k

Thanks for the answers Dave and Stryder. I called up and was politely told it's a promotion for new subscribers only, and since I already had the three month promotion when I started in March, I couldn't get it again. When I pointed out that left a three month difference between what I got and what the more recent new subscribers got, she said "sorry", that's the way it is. I'll try again, and see if I can get a more "charitable" consultant....


----------



## DannyS

I just got an offer from the cable company to give me $300 (and six months of cheap service) if I give them my DirecTV equipment. Does telling retention what Comcast is offering tend to get more? What else can I ask for? I already have a HDVR2, and really don't need a second (unless we finally get to network them.) I don't have HDTV, and my line of sight doesn't let me get Sat B for half the year anyways.

Do I dare ask for the Sunday Ticket promotion they're giving new customers?


----------



## imac

Just to update from my previous post last week...this deal is still available:

I ordered a HDVR2 last week for $199...they then credited my account for $100...net/$99 for a brand new HDVR2 that was delivered and installed today!

I was not able to get them to include free shipping but I don't mind paying a small fee to get a "new" (not refurbished) DVR.

By the way as others have noted, I did not need to threaten, I just mentioned that I had heard this discount was available and voila...they gave it to me...

Now recording with TWO Tivo's...life is good!

Brian


----------



## expectatious2

You can add me to the $20.00 off Premier for 6 months club.All I had to do was ask if it was available for me. With a $50.00 rebate from Showtime, and A $20.00 rebate from Skinomax, I'll be saving $190.00!! You just gotta love that Directv!.


----------



## Keysersozeh

I just called and sorta got the run around.. First I was speaking to customer service, and explained that I would like to get the $20 Off, explained what service I had, and I JUST ordered NHLCI and etc.. I was old they only gave those in special circumstances.. I guess I wasn't one of them..

So I asked for Customer Retention, then I was told I was already talking to them.. Doh!

I'll just call back again in a week or two.


----------



## daveo4tivo

I was able to get the discount around 9 pm on 8/16/2003 no problem.

so it all seems to matter which CSR you talk to.


----------



## serenstarlight

> _Originally posted by Dirac _
> *Well it worked!
> 
> The CSR I spoke with was curious where I heard of the offer (I know a couple friends... etc, and I saw it on the TiVo internet forum). I asked about the $31.99 Total Choice Plus with Locals, and he said they had it, it was a 6 month offer, but since I had a premium package (sports pack) he said I couldn't get it. I asked if I could drop the sports pack and get it, he said sure, then I asked if I could add the sports pack back on and still keep the offer.
> 
> I then asked if they had any other promotions going on, and he said that was the only one. I then said I also heard about the $20 TCP package, and after about a 20 s pause he said, yeah we have that. I said I'd like to switch to that one instead (I never did switch to the $31.99 offer). So I'm back to having all the channels for the first time since the NFL ST promotion last year. We're enjoying Back to the Future right now.
> 
> While I was on a roll, I asked if there was any way I could run the DTV receiver without connecting it to the phone line and still keep my sports subs, and he said he could put an exception on my account which would let me do that. I am psyched--bye bye Ameritech!!! (My wife and I have cell phones with no roaming or LD, don't need the land line.) There are indeed a few gems in the rough at DTV CSR.
> 
> The only thing I need to worry about with no phone line is guide updates from TiVo, correct? (will take this part Underground if necessary)
> 
> Thanks everyone here for sharing your experiences!
> Dirac *


If you don't have the phoneline you won't get the updates for the on screen guide either. And in about 30 days an annoying pop up msg will appear for you to connect your phoneline. It's causes too much havoc, than it's convienent.


----------



## serenstarlight

It makes me wonder if corporate DTV ever checks these forums. To tell you the truth as a CSR, we are in no condition ever to add the $20 off promo more than once on an acct. It makes me feel bad for the poor customer who calls up thinking they can get it more than once and get rejected because the rep is following the policy.


----------



## maxview

I called a couple months after my $20 off TCP expired to see if I could get it again and they said no. So I dropped down to plain TC plus locals for $39.99. + the $5 DVR fee, plus $5 mirroring fee.
TCP was worth it with the $20 off, but it isn't worth it to me at full price.
I might look at adding one premium package such as HBO or Showtime sometime down the road after I decide which one has the most programming and boxing I would want to watch.


----------



## rlhammon

I called last night... the first CSR said there was no such deal at all even after mentioning this board and the "customer appreciation" thing someone else posted about.

I called back about 30 minutes later and got someone who immediately knew what I was looking for, but said I needed to put a new 1 yr. committment on the contract as that was the only way to get this $20 for 6 months. So I did that...


----------



## Sir_winealot

I had TCPlus w/locals for $31.99 a month. It expired about 3 weeks ago.

I called to try and get it again...but the price increase several months ago (which I hadn't been affected by) made the same deal unavailable.

Still, DTV was more than happy to give me the same deal w/the $2 price increase...so it's $33.99/mo....

Not a bad deal...especially since all I did was simply ask for it...

~ Why are a wise man and a wise guy opposites?~


----------



## gt7610c

Was offered the $20 off TCPrem package, but even at $67, I don't watch enough of those channels to make it worthwhile. I inquired about TC+w/locals and was offered the $33.99 rate and also inquired about HBO and was offered it for $2/mo ($10 off) for 6 months. Sweet! It is a bit of CSR roulette, but anyone from the old USSB days remembers the similar CSR roulette you played to get similar deals.

I hate all those mirroring fees tho.


----------



## mrpurple

My programming commitment just ran out so I tried this. A very confused CSR had no clue what I was asking for. I'll try again later.


----------



## dmurphy

> _Originally posted by serenstarlight _
> *It makes me wonder if corporate DTV ever checks these forums. To tell you the truth as a CSR, we are in no condition ever to add the $20 off promo more than once on an acct. It makes me feel bad for the poor customer who calls up thinking they can get it more than once and get rejected because the rep is following the policy. *


The CSR I talked to renewed it for me, for another 6 months.

They looked at my account, and I suspect this is why:

4+ Years of DirecTV service (i.e. extremely loyal)
Bill ALWAYS paid on time (EFT)
3 DirecTiVo units, 1 "regular" receiver

I would say that makes me look like a dedicated customer.


----------



## MisterEd

I just had my install done today. I called DTV and told them I had no interest in football (the Sunday Ticket deal) and asked what other deal they had for TCP. They told me $20 off for 6 months so I told them I'd take it. I check my account (new today) and see I was signed up for the Season't Ticket deal so I called to complain. The guy said when the 4 mos are up on this deal he would then give me the 6 months -$20. "Yea right" I said, but he claims to have noted it on my account. I still say "yea right" but I guess I'll see in 4 months.


----------



## sjmaye

Sounds like everyone here has a good handle on howe to get the best deal from Direct. I will be switching from Dish to DirectTv soon. I will need a receiver w/Tivo. preferably dual tuner. It would nice to have HDTV support, but not necessary.

Any recommendations on how to get the best deal?


Thanks!


----------



## dmk1974

For those of you who got the Total Choice PLUS w/Locals package for $33.99 a month, what did you have to ask when you called? Just basically beg or reference that you knew of others getting such a deal? Was this for 6 months or 12 months? 

The reason I ask is, I currently pay $39.99 for the package and want to add on the HD service, but for the extra box and the 4 lousy channels it's an extra $16 ($10.99 + $4.99). Getting even six bucks off the service would help that out a bit.

And I wouldn't mind HBO for $2 a month!


----------



## sjmaye

Is this one of those cases of it's all about "who you know" or "how you ask"?

I got a real let down yesterday. I called Direct to see if I was eligible for the $99 deal for a Direct Tivo + std. receiver for $99. I thought I had to be a new customer and technically I am not, but I hoped they would make an exception.

I had Direct about 5-6 years ago and then switched to Dish Network. I was in hopes they would consider me as a "new" customer so I could get the $99 deal. No cigar. Do I need to say "Pretty Please"?

I was going to try expert satellite, but I figured if Direct could not consider me eligible there is no way I could be.

What other options do I have other than paying full retail?


----------



## Sir_winealot

> _Originally posted by dmk1974 _
> *For those of you who got the Total Choice PLUS w/Locals package for $33.99 a month, what did you have to ask when you called? Just basically beg or reference that you knew of others getting such a deal? Was this for 6 months or 12 months?
> 
> The reason I ask is, I currently pay $39.99 for the package and want to add on the HD service, but for the extra box and the 4 lousy channels it's an extra $16 ($10.99 + $4.99). Getting even six bucks off the service would help that out a bit.
> 
> And I wouldn't mind HBO for $2 a month!  *


I didn't call...I e-mailed them from their site. I simply asked if I could get the same discounted deal I had previously...and they responded "yes, but it'll be +$2" within 2 hours.

Excellent service...

~Why isn't the number 11 pronounced onety one?~


----------



## faerie

i'm sorry if this question in answered previously in this thread but the thread is 21 pages long! and I can't read through them all.

This special premier package, can current customers receive it? or is it just for new customers... and what does the monthly cost of the package end up being? I have Total Choice plus with Locals and Showtime plus tivo, the protection plan, plus mirroring and it comes to $71 a month... I'm looking for any way to save myself some money!! =)


----------



## eddieras99

i got the premiere, direct tv $5 fee waived with premiere for 67.99 month, but i have to call nearly every month to get the $20- off!


----------



## Smiles

> _Originally posted by faerie _
> *This special premier package, can current customers receive it? or is it just for new customers... and what does the monthly cost of the package end up being? I have Total Choice plus with Locals and Showtime plus tivo, the protection plan, plus mirroring and it comes to $71 a month... I'm looking for any way to save myself some money!! =) *


 If you visit the DirecTV web site, and click on *Packages*, you'll see that Total Choice Premier with Locals is a current package and it costs $87.99, which includes the DVR fee. It doesn't include the protection plan or mirroring.

BTW, I got the $20 off promotion myself just recently. Nice.


----------



## JorgeGVB

I e-mailed DirecTV about the $20 discount and it was granted with a 1-year commitment. I had the discount about a year ago and they said was eligible for the discount again.


----------



## faerie

what email address do you use when you guys email them?


----------



## mmihalik

Feedback link on www.directv.com. Be sure to set up your account and log in.

Mike


----------



## HeatherA

I just sent an email to the Feedback link asking about the $6 off TC+ and the $10 off HBO for 6 months. We'll see what they respond.


----------



## faerie

How long does it normally take for them to respond to emails?


----------



## kenr

> _Originally posted by faerie _
> *How long does it normally take for them to respond to emails? *


 I find it's usually within 2-12 hours


----------



## faerie

hmn... I'm nearing 48 now....


----------



## HeatherA

> _Originally posted by faerie _
> *How long does it normally take for them to respond to emails? *


I'm still waiting too...but they called my house today while I was at work and left me a message that they were referring to my email...hmmm...


----------



## faerie

I got sick of waiting for a reply to my email and called them.... I had another reason for calling but decided that while I was on the phone, I would ask about this too. Don't call unless you have to tho, those wait times are INSANE! with all the people calling about NFLST


----------



## MisterEd

After you post your message it states 2-3 days for a response (at least it did today).


> _Originally posted by faerie _
> *How long does it normally take for them to respond to emails? *


----------



## JorgeGVB

I heard back from them in less than 12 hours via e-mail.


----------



## DeputyTIVO

I sent an email to the "feedback" link on directv.com on Saturday night basically stating that I was interested in upgrading to TC Premiere, had heard about a 6-month $20 discount, and would commit to a year extension. Received a response this afternoon stating that I had been upgraded. I went to each of my receivers and sure enough the Premiere channels were up and running. Pretty easy (did not have to make a phone call), and a good deal. Now to try and get a second $99 FFDVR series2 ...


----------



## JorgeGVB

> _Originally posted by DeputyTIVO _
> *INow to try and get a second $99 FFDVR series2 ... *


Good luck on using the FFDVR code. I can't get by the system error message, so I have been unable to get that deal. I've had TiVo for a couple of years, so maybe that is why. A lot of others seemed to have been able to get it though hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## rlii

I meant to post this here last night.



> _Originally posted by rlii _
> *I just got off the phone with the "Customer Retention Department" of D*TV and received the following deal.
> 
> 1 Series2 DirecTivo for $99 + $14.95 S/H (billed to my D*TV account @ $199 w/ a $100 credit)
> $20 off of the TC Priemier package for the next 6 months
> Free installation (just replacing a DSR6000 so I won't need it)
> 
> I just explained to them everything I had read on here and let them know that I was contemplating switching to cable due to all the "Inticing" offers I had received to ditch my Sat service. My install date is for 09/22/03 but I'm gong to see if they can drop the unit off sooner seeing as they won't be installing anything. *


----------



## DeputyTIVO

> _Originally posted by JorgeGVB _
> *Good luck on using the FFDVR code. I can't get by the system error message, so I have been unable to get that deal. I've had TiVo for a couple of years, so maybe that is why. A lot of others seemed to have been able to get it though hopefully it will work for you. *


I already got one with the FFDVR code, I want a SECOND one! FYI, I got the error message when I tried to order, but I just refreshed the screen a couple times and it went through ...


----------



## Scully3512

Based on this thread I tried emailing asking about the $6 discount on TC Plus w/ Locals and $10 off HBO. 

They responded to me saying I am available to receive this discount but only one of the 2 and once I choose they will note the discount on my account. Plus it was re-iterated my contract commitment is another year if I take discount. 

Anyone else try for this discount and told you could only have one and choose?

Just curious! I guess I will take the $10 off HBO since it's the bigger money saver.

Thanks to this thread or I wouldn't have known to try on my programming I only thought Total Choice Premier has discount.

So thank you to all in the know.


----------



## ack

Hey all. Just wanted to say that directv is *still* offering $20 off total choice premium.. I was only a 5 minute call, including the wait. They wanted to know where I heard about it -- I just told the truth.

Thanks to everyone who kept this thread alive long enough for me to notice it


----------



## jasonp5

I just e-mailed Feedback and heard back within 2 hours. I already have the 33.99 Total Choice Plus with Locals from when I ordered my TIVO through them. They lowered me to that to help off set some costs.

This time I e-mailed to try to get the HBO $10.00 off a month for 6 months and they wrote back and said that it was added to my account. So, I guess this means that you can have both promotions going at the same time...


----------



## llupin

I had the discount package for six months beginning last December. I just called to see if I could get it again. I was told that it is only available once per year. So I will call back in December.


----------



## the_Skywise

Does anyone know if this deal applies to Pegasus customers as well, or am I just screwed as usual?


----------



## SStockton

*YOU GUYS ROCK!!!*

I just called and the CSR asked about it, the CSR took a couple minutes and it's done!

I love this forum!


----------



## Regina

Hee hee! I got it too! Thanks so much! 
I e-mailed last night (late late late) and heard back this morning!
SWEET!


----------



## djjefft

Jut hooked up my $49 CC DTivo today and when I was activating it, I thought I would upgrade to the Premium package and ask for the $20 off deal.

I was really getting everying DTV had, and my monthy bill (with 3 mirroring charges and DVR fee) was around $108. To get the Premium package it was going to be about $4 more.

I spoke with the CSR and told her I was wanted to upgrade my service, but only if I could take advantage of the $20 off for 6 months. She told me that offer was only for 'certain cumstomers'. I asked how could I qualify to be one of those 'certain cusomers'. Her reply was it was really for people who wanted to cancel their service, it was used as an incentive to keep them.

I told her I had no intentions of canceling a service that I have had since October of 1995 and shouldn't a long time customer be rewarded? She said yes, and if I was willing to sign up for it right then, she could allow me to take advantage of the offer. Of course I said yes.

HERE'S THE ISSUE:

I was looking at my profile on directv.com and while my service was upgraded to the Premium package, there is no notation of my $20 off. Should there be????

TIA for any help.

Jeff


----------



## biker

Wait until next month's bill is on there website. Then you should see it.


----------



## Sir_winealot

Instead of them giving me the $10 off HBO for 6 months again (along w/the $33 TC Plus w/locals), which they told me was a 'one shot deal' in a 12 month period...they added 6 free months of Showtime/TMC to my account...


----------



## jara

This is unreal. 
I just ordered a DTV TIVO from CC website for $99. I was there on Saturday. I was going to get it then but they were out of stock. They didn't mention the $50 rebate or I definitely wouldn't have waited. Anyway when it gets here in 3-7 days and I call to activate I'll be asking for the $20 discount.
I wish I would have known about this a long time ago.  My first 1 year contract was up 1.5 years ago.

Thanks for the awesome info.


----------



## cexpert

I just got off the phone with DirecTV and the CSR told me that this website is a third party website, and that some "people that know ways around things" are posting bad information. There is no offer for $20 off for 6 months. Should I call back with another CSR?


----------



## mmihalik

I know there are a lot of postings to read, but...

Mostly the $20 off has been for exisiting subscribers who have upgraded to higher level of service (Premier), or for subscribers who are thinking of quitting for Cable or Dish.

I don't think there have been many new subscribers getting this promotion.

However, new subscribers can sometimes get other offers.

Then again, you could try the simple recommendations:
- try calling again
- send an email from your account at the www.directv.com website

Mike


----------



## jjwolfe

> _Originally posted by cexpert _
> *I just got off the phone with DirecTV and the CSR told me that this website is a third party website, and that some "people that know ways around things" are posting bad information. There is no offer for $20 off for 6 months. Should I call back with another CSR? *


As recommended earlier in this thread, I sent an e-mail via the Feedback link on the website requesting the upgrade. After 2 hours I had the initial response that they would be happy to upgrade me with the $20 discount. All I had to do was respond to the message stating I would accept the 1 year subscription. I responded that I would. Four hours later, the upgrade is compete. TODAY!


----------



## natgas

I also sent an email on Friday (3rd) requesting this; got an email back stating that someone would call me within 48 hrs; it's Tuesday and still no call! great CS


----------



## natgas

Finally had to call them; was on with the CSR for about 10 minutes; she indicated that since I had had the discount last year, I was not eligible for it again! told her to transfer me to retention; she put me on hold and then came back and said her supervisor said "no", but she agreed to give me the discount again; but she also indicated it would not be available for me ever again!! we'll see!


----------



## Len McRiddles

Here is the response I got from an email I placed today via the leave feedback link on the website.

Thank you for your email. To better assist you, please call 
1-800-531-5000 and one of our Entertainment Consultants will assist you 
with your questions on our 6 month discount program. 

Sincerely,

Danielle
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## ADG

I just called and got it for 67.99 (total chice premier w/locals & tivo = 87.99 less $20 discount for 6 months). I did, however, have to get a supervisor on the phone and she had to search around to find something. One year commitment.


----------



## jjaw

I called today and got the deal with no hassle.


----------



## GTakacs

YUp, I got the deal today, and the lady knew all about it, it was all cool and smooth.


----------



## newsposter

My personal recommendation, contact them via email and say this:

"I'd like to take advantage of the $20 off premier package and agree to extend my contract 1 more year. If you need any other information please contact me. Thank you."

I received a prompt email saying I'm locked in for the deal. Maybe the email dept is better than the phone reps or maybe it's just a crapshoot. I don't know. But to those that haven't gotten this, try email. and keep trying!


----------



## dslunceford

So glad this thread is here! TCP is a bit more than I need, but HBO's a must for me. Switched to DTV from E* on Sunday and rep wouldn't allow me to sign up at that time as it was for "existing customers."

Call back today and request. Rep asks where I heard about offer and I told him I discussed with my original rep. Bing, bam, boom, done. Saving me another $60!


----------



## yourzero

> _Originally posted by dslunceford _
> *So glad this thread is here! TCP is a bit more than I need, but HBO's a must for me. Switched to DTV from E* on Sunday and rep wouldn't allow me to sign up at that time as it was for "existing customers."
> 
> Call back today and request. Rep asks where I heard about offer and I told him I discussed with my original rep. Bing, bam, boom, done. Saving me another $60! *


Did you have to sign up for another year commitment? Did you already have a commitment, being a new customer?


----------



## Starrbuck

I called on Tuesday and talked to a rep who told me that there is no such deal offered at this time.

I then sent this email to [email protected]:

_
Subject: $20 off premier package?

Details: Hello, just heard from a friend that you are offering $20 off 
the Total Choice Premier w/locals and DirecTV PVR package if I agree to 
extend my contract one more year. I would like to take advantage of this
offer. If you need any other information please contact me. Thank you!
_

Later that evening, I received this reply:

_
Thanks for asking us about the DIRECTV promotions we have for our 
current customers. We do have special customer offers that make it easy 
to get DIRECTV in another room, order newer equipment, or even add 
programming.

I want to reassure you that you are a valuable DIRECTV customer. We 
would like to follow up with you by email or telephone in the next few 
days to talk to you about your concerns and the options available to 
meet your needs. Thanks again for your patience and for giving us the 
opportunity to respond to your concerns.

Sincerely,

Neha
DIRECTV Customer Service
_

It's Thursday and they haven't contacted me a second time yet. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## dslunceford

> _Originally posted by yourzero _
> *Did you have to sign up for another year commitment? Did you already have a commitment, being a new customer? *


Yes I had a previous one year that kicked off on Sunday. My *assumption* is that the clock reset to start a "new" one year commitment yesterday. There was no discussion that it would be two one-year commitments in succession -- and that's the way it looks when I just did "view activity since last bill." It shows only a single "one year commitment" and it's dated 10/15


----------



## imac

I just ran across the thread for these rebates...however, they have since expired.

Does anyone know if these have been renewed or updated in a new location?

Thanks!

IMAC

HBO $20 rebate:

http://www.hbo.com/camp/200301GL/coupon.html

Showtime $50 rebate:

Showtime $50 Home Depot gift card:

http://sho.com/now/rebate_form.cfm?...00093279&system

HBO/Cinemax $20 rebate:

http://www.hbo.com/apps/hboxpress/j...o200302SA_3.jsp


----------



## shacky

I have had DirectTV for only 5-6 months now with the Total Plus package and decided to upgrade to TIVO when I noticed they were offering it for $99. 
Install is to be this weekend. 
Yesterday, I stumbled upon this message board and found this thread and decided to call and see if I qualify.
The CSR I talked to asked where I heard about the special and I was frank with her and told her a TIVO message board. She then put me on hold while she checked and came back to say I qualified if I was willing to extend for another year. Final monthly charge will be $79.99. Basically I am getting all the extra pay channels for a mere $15 extra per month.
Thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## dmwierz

For anyone interested, this promotion ended on 10/14 when DirecTV reduced the price of the Philips DSR 7000 to $99. I spoke with 5 different people at DTV tonight and finally spoke to a supervisor who told me this


----------



## GTakacs

I guess I just got lucky as I just swapped over to the promotion on 10/13/03 and I bought my DirecTiVo for $90 at Best Buy last Friday. Sounds like I got the best of both worlds.

However I kind of smell bull****......


----------



## staufj22

I was on my 3rd 6-month promotion, and seems like the system messed up, so that I'll get the "See $20 credit above" message, but it'll show $0 discount.
Called about 5 times, and I guess they're tired of me calling, so they credited all 6 months on 1 bill, so now DTV owes me money..=)

The good part is, they also removed the 1-year commitment on my account.. I wonder what they'll offer me to get me back on some sort of commitment...


----------



## vsop

I still have just over two months at the special price of I think its like $56 to $59 a month for NFL Sunday Ticket with Total Choice Prem And DTV/Tivo.

I was getting total Choice any way so the way I look at it I was getting 4 months cheaper then I was going to pay, Plus free NFL sunday ticket.

I'm hoping they get the locals here in Rochester soon.. They say by end of 2003. But that probably means that it will have locals on dec 31st.


----------



## betogat

I just got this deal last night, this is the third time for me. You just got to ask for it. By the way I also was given a 10 off additional since they mess up my bill when I ordered De La Hoya fight. :-D


----------



## MyAllyCat

Hi I also have the $20 off for 6-months thing which December will be the last month for it. I was wondering how long to wait before i contact them to ask for another 6-months? Kinda thought that i shouldn't do it too quickly or they may not give it to me. Also how many tries at this should i do? Been reading a few posts where people has gotten it 3 times. Doesn't Directv catch on to this or do they just say whatever as long as you ask.

tbw...what to say in trying to get the $20 off again. 
Just wondering.
Jana


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

Starting coming to this site about 3 weeks ago after i got my directivo. Called on 11/14 to direct tv after reading this post and they gave me the $20 off for the next 6 months with no problem......thanks so much all for the information.


----------



## Dirac

MyAllyCat: I don't have it anymore, but I did call and get it a second time. I was just honest with them and told them I had just had the $20 off of TCP, and I liked it and was willing to keep paying $67 (or whatever it was) to keep it, but if I couldn't get it for $67 I would have to drop down to TC+ for $39 because $87 was more than I was willing to pay (not to mention the $10 mirroring and $8 nationals). I have no idea what their margin is but I'm pretty sure they don't lose money on the $20 deal since they seem to be liberal with it. So just tell them you can't justify the $87. They'll probably take your $67 and be happy that you're happy.

Finally, I went back to TC+ because even $67 (plus $18) was too spendy for the old budget. I have grandfathered lifetime so I don't get hit with the $5 TiVo service fee, therefore the $5 savings for TCP wasn't a factor for me.


----------



## MyAllyCat

Thanks Dirac for your reply. I think that when the time comes that i will ask again. I guess it's worth a try & can't hurt to try.  

Thanks again
Jana


----------



## betogat

Actually Dave (DirecTV) is lying to you!!!
I just got it last week, I can even show you my bill when I got it. So I say the representative is "full of $#!t"


----------



## BTUx9

Well, he's not the only one. The DirecTV CR I just got off the phone with couldn't find a deal like this, either.

What deal, exactly, did you ask for when you called?


----------



## betogat

OK let me tell you,
First I complained about the cheap new packages that Dish is having 4 receivers top 100 for 43.99 and the CR that I talk place me on hold. I've been a loyal customer since 2000 and have 4 receivers 3 of them TiVos. So after 3 minutes in hold he gave me the deal no only that but I am also getting 10 off in top of the 20off since I had a credit for De La Hoya fight. The only thing I can tell you is keep trying and you'll get it. Good luck!


----------



## Sir_winealot

> _Originally posted by dmwierz _
> *OK, I need help. I have called DirecTV twice, and both times they told me that the $20 discount was only in effect before the DirecTiVo price reduction enacted a month ago.
> 
> What, excatly, are people saying to get the discount? The DTV operators are telling me that those reporting getting the discounts recently are "full of hot air" and just posting online to further a rumor.
> 
> Response?
> 
> Thanks. *


Go back and read the last couple pages of this thread....there are _many_ examples of exactly what people have said in previous posts....

Seek, and ye shall find.


----------



## SpankWare

> _Originally posted by dmwierz _
> *It always amazes me how often people appoint themselves as Search Rule Nazi's - rather than taking their time to help people out, they take the same amount of time to berate and lecture folks who come to the boards looking for the very thing that the forums exist for - assistance.
> 
> I KNOW forum etiquette, as I run another forum on a different topic. Many of the posts above ask for specifics, and when I used these suggestions while on the phone with DTV, I ran into a brick wall. Thus, my question above, Sir_whinealot (apropos, BTW). *


I think you'll find that it's not so much about "search nazi's" but more about a general disgust with people who are unwilling to help themselves. I know that I am constantly offended by people (usually on IRC) who ask questions and fail to do the slightest bit of investigation into their problem. People today (this does vary on region) are generally lazy. It would take very little effort on the part of a person to spend a little of their OWN time reading up on a subject to find the answer rather than polluting a forum (here, IRC, etc.) with needless questions. Unfortunately, many people today are not only accustomed to having answers delivered to them on their whim, but when somebody balks at their request they themselves become offended because somebody should have just been nice and help them.

People need help? I've got some advice. Try to help yourself first, then ask somebody else.


----------



## dmwierz

> _Originally posted by SpankWare _
> *People need help? I've got some advice. Try to help yourself first, then ask somebody else. *


Spank,

That is exactly what I did, but obviously some of the members of this group thought I needed a refresher course in how to ask a question in the forum.

After performing a couple of searches, and reviewing the various responses in this thread (BTW, you'll note a few folks in this thread asking for more specifics), I posted my question, since I felt I needed more info.

At any rate, I'll refrain from asking any more questions on this topic since it seems some of the folks here (a minority) would prefer to pedantically inform me how annoyed they are with my asking a question that THEY thought had already been answered rather than actually trying to help.


----------



## jabroni

Obviously I have not been a member of this particular forum for long, but I can tell it is by far one the rudest! I will be sure and ask no questions here and merely be content to lurk.


----------



## jabroni

I just sent an e-mail via the feedback link and have requested TC Premiere with a 20 dollar discount for the first six months. I will let y'all know if I am successful!


----------



## rogo

Customer retention is the department you must speak with.

This is explained numerous times above, I believe.


----------



## JBRET30

Just so you know... You are still on a 1 year commitment... The commitment for this kind of discount is located in a different place... The Test.... Call and ask the agent to check "BILLING COMMENTS" for an annual commitment. Your commitment will expire 1 year from that date. No one in customer service has the ability to remove it as the commitment is tracked by an automated system.

Sorry to burst your bubble my friend...

Also... Consecutive 6 month discounts will be detected by the system and end up reversing back to the account.. This normally only happens to customers that have had it several times, or call before the end of their discount and request another one.

Please keep in mind that when you get a 6 month discount on programming it requires a 1 year commitment to Total Choice Programming. You are on your third. I really hope the computer does not try to hold you now to a 3 year commitment. We have all been watching for that to happen!!!



> _Originally posted by staufj22 _
> *I was on my 3rd 6-month promotion, and seems like the system messed up, so that I'll get the "See $20 credit above" message, but it'll show $0 discount.
> Called about 5 times, and I guess they're tired of me calling, so they credited all 6 months on 1 bill, so now DTV owes me money..=)
> 
> The good part is, they also removed the 1-year commitment on my account.. I wonder what they'll offer me to get me back on some sort of commitment... *


----------



## Frylock

JBRET30, it requires a NEW one year committment, from that date. They don't just start tacking them onto one another.


----------



## JBRET30

Yes.. That is what happens with certain kinds of annual commitments such as: Annual Additional Receiver, Equipment Replacement, or any other kind of equipment commitment.....

The Discounted Programming commitment is different. It does not show to the agent as a commitment, it is maintained by a different computer system. As I said earlier.. Take the Test.. Call Customer Service and Check "Billing Comments" as compared to "SERVICES".. There is a big difference when it comes to discounted programming commitments.

I do not want anyone to get overly upset.. I have never seen the multi year commitment actually be held against a customer, but things change on a daily basis at DirecTV.... Those that have multiple or back to back commitments may want to watch out.. When it comes to calling a supervisor or escalation desk to ask for some sort of assistance due to a technical or billing issue YOU WILL BE LESS LIKELY TO BE HELPED as you feel you should. The $10 and $20 discounts are used for that purpose primarily as DirecTV frouns on giving Financial Credit for non-documented or non-billed things.


----------



## acroswel

The offer is definitely still available. I sent an email through the web site yesterday requesting the discount, got an email today confirming I was eligible, and a $20 credit already shows up in my account online. I'm less than five months into my originial one year new customer commitment, so it's also available to people who are already under a commitment.

<edit>added "new customer" to modify commitment, so no one would get confused and think I previously had the $20 discount</edit>


----------



## JBRET30

Sorry for dwelling on annual commitments earlier....

I forgot to even mention that.. Yes those discounts are in fact available and they have been for a long time. There is no word of getting rid of them.. Those that have Total Choice Premier are eligible for a $20 discount for 6 months. Those with at least Total Choice and 1 premium package, such as HBO are eligible for a $10 disc for 6 months.

All agents have about 15 discounts available to customer. The only qualification is that you are not past due. After that it is given based off of the agents judgement. Agents are required to offer you a discount if you ask though.

Just remember that anytime you get a discount it does add a one year commitment to Total Choice Programming... even if you only keep the discount for 1 month out of the 6.. you still have the commitment...

Let me know if anyone has any questions....


----------



## newsposter

My personal recommendation, contact them via email and say this:

"I'd like to take advantage of the $20 off premier package and agree to extend my contract 1 more year. If you need any other information please contact me. Thank you."

I received a prompt email saying I'm locked in for the deal. Maybe the email dept is better than the phone reps or maybe it's just a crapshoot. I don't know. But to those that haven't gotten this, try email. and keep trying!


(I don't know why some of you torture yourselves by calling for the deal. I may have gotten lucky but it seems to me that an email via their feedback form, worded as above, will give you what you want without getting any flack, interrogation or anything from any csr etc....it just seems so simple...what am I missing)


----------



## Sir_winealot

> _Originally posted by dmwierz _
> *It always amazes me how often people appoint themselves as Search Rule Nazi's - rather than taking their time to help people out, they take the same amount of time to berate and lecture folks who come to the boards looking for the very thing that the forums exist for - assistance.
> 
> I KNOW forum etiquette, as I run another forum on a different topic. Many of the posts above ask for specifics, and when I used these suggestions while on the phone with DTV, I ran into a brick wall. Thus, my question above, Sir_whinealot (apropos, BTW). *


"Search rule nazi?"

Ya know what dmwitz, in light of the fact that it has been posted _numerous_ times in this *very* thread as to _exactly_ what has been said to get this deal (right down to word-for-word email attempts), you still find it necessary to ask...specifically, how do I do it?

There are also numerous posts from people who, like you, have called and been turned down. And they too "hit a brick wall," yet continued to call and try for the deal, _as suggested_ in post after post.

I didn't indicate that I felt you needed a "refresher course on how to ask a question," but _eagads man!_ You're asking for more _specifics_ on something that has been beaten to death for 25 PAGES!

I said "seek, and ye shall find" w/a smilie face, and you refer to me as a _search nazi?_

Yeah..._you_ certainly know forum etiquette. Sheesh...grow up.


----------



## SpankWare

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *My personal recommendation, contact them via email and say this:
> 
> "I'd like to take advantage of the $20 off premier package and agree to extend my contract 1 more year. If you need any other information please contact me. Thank you."
> *


I would advise against intentionally asking DirecTV to *extend* your contract for one year. If you had an existing agreement, let's say 9 months left, this language would allow them to lock you in for 1 year and 9 months. If you're going to email them, you should replace the word _extend_ with *renew*. While I doubt DirecTV would lock you in longer than normal, the language in the quoted post would allow them to do so. Remember, you're never extending your contract, you're always renewing it.


----------



## jabroni

UPDATE - I did the e-mail route asking for this offer and viola', just checked my account and I am activated! 

Thank you all for the great heads up, and now I need the hard drive upgrade kit!


----------



## unixadm

Ok guys.....stop the bickering.....

I don't want to close the thread, but if it continues, we will have to!


----------



## Maynard123

I am interested in getting the $20 off TCP. I am less than a Newbie, because I bought the equipment a couple of days ago and I'm waiting to get an installation appointment.

Since I haven't been through this process, I don't know at what point I should bring up the $20 off deal. Is it with the installer, or after the installer leaves, or.....?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by Maynard123 _
> *I am interested in getting the $20 off TCP. I am less than a Newbie, because I bought the equipment a couple of days ago and I'm waiting to get an installation appointment.
> 
> Since I haven't been through this process, I don't know at what point I should bring up the $20 off deal. Is it with the installer, or after the installer leaves, or.....?
> 
> Thanks for the help. *


Installer has nothing to do with the 20 bucks off. I'd wait until you are hooked up and running with your lower priced package then email them that you want to take advantage of the 20 off TCP package.

Or......If you are at all interested in football, maybe they still have the NFL package available. I have no idea if it's still running, but when I first signed up, I got the package PLUS TCP for only the price of the NFL package. I'm not much into football but (I think) the price was less than $50 a month for 4 months so you'd make out even better if you could get that deal even though the season is almost over. TCP would be about 85-20=65. You should ask DTV if the deal is still available then I think that's your best option as a new sub.

good luck on the install, I hope it goes well.


----------



## Maynard123

Thanks...I will wait until I'm up and running and order the minimal package.


----------



## davidduff

maynard123, 

fyi, i was a new install last week... they offered me 4 months of nfl sunday ticket plus total choice premiere for $59.75/mon. this was a no-brainer for me.

it was billed as follows:

nfl sunday ticket 2003 - 4 payments of $59.75.
directv dvr - $0.00 ("premiere bonus")
total choice premiere with locals $0.00 (special promotion for 1st four months)

i wanted at least hbo and locals (and dvr service, of course), which would have added up to more than $59.75 anyway. so this gives me all the movie channels and nfl sunday ticket as a bonus for 4 months.

after 4 months, i will either drop back to just total choice+locals+hbo+dvr or perhaps consider total choice premiere if i can get it at the $20 discounted price.


----------



## Maynard123

David,

That sounds like a great deal. I like the idea of not paying the 13/mo for Tivo, plus the additional discount. I don't watch much NFL, but would sure like to get the discount on the premium movie channels.

A process question on the new install (I'm still trying to get an install date scheduled): Once they physically hooked up your satellite, receivers, DVR, etc., at what point do they make the offer about which services you want, promotional discounts, etc?

Thanks again.


----------



## Rugged

I just called about the $33.99 discount on Total Choice Plus (w/ locals) and the CSR gave it to me no problem but that it would revert back to $39.99 after 6 months. I then asked her about adding HBO for 6 months at $10 off and she said no problem. The whole call lasted less then 4 minutes.

This is so great.

Rugged

And 20 minutes later the HBO is already up and running!!

So in the end I added HBO but am spending about $5 less a month.


----------



## h3kb4y2k

Sent This 11/24/03:

I'd like to take advantage of the $20 off premier package and agree to renew my contract 1 more year. If you need any other information please contact me. Thank you."


Received this 11/25/03:
Dear XXXX

Thank you for writing. We have processed your email request and added 
the $20.00 off Total Choice Premier. Please know that this offer would 
roll to the regular monthly price at end of 6 months. You can view these
changes on your next DIRECTV statement. 

Sincerely,
XXXXX
DIRECTV Customer Service

Thanks everyone for pointing out this great deal!!


----------



## Street

got it now, still available 11/24/03. Thanks! Had no problem, read the description and mentioned it was a customer retention package.


----------



## ElfenMagic

> _Originally posted by davidduff _
> *maynard123,
> 
> fyi, i was a new install last week... they offered me 4 months of nfl sunday ticket plus total choice premiere for $59.75/mon. this was a no-brainer for me.*


I have two problems with this 'deal':

1) Why are you paying for "4 months" of NFL when there are only two months left in the season?

2) It's still much more expensive for those of us that only need TC+ + locals. 

Back to making cookies

EM


----------



## MD_TIVO

I know that the Premier package comes with free Tivo, but does it also come with free additional receivers? Or do I still have to pay $5 for each additional receiver?


----------



## davidduff

maynard123,

the installer should do everything up to and including making sure that your reciever is fully hooked up and working, you have good satellite reception, etc. then immediately after that, you call up directv and follow the phone menus for setting up a new account. you'll get a live service rep who will explain the options. your installer will not have anything to do with ordering services (though you could ask him/her for his/her opinion or whatever).

they will need lots of information about your receiver(s): the model number, serial number, the access card number, and maybe one other number like the receiver id or something. 

i got the 4-month special offer i described w/o asking for it. they just told me about it right off the bat.


one final note about the install process: you should plan to complete your installation, make the call to directv to establish service, then plan to wait at least 12-24 hours for your tivo to get caught up with downloading and processing programming data, software updates, etc. prior to this time, you'll be able to watch directv, and the tivo will seem to be working, but you'll find that you're missing a lot of programming data, which makes it hard, for example, to sign up for season passes. it will look like there are no upcoming showings for many of your favorite shows. i was worried at first that there was something wrong, but this problem will clear up in about a day.

one other minor point of clarification: you said in your last post, "That sounds like a great deal. I like the idea of not paying the 13/mo for Tivo". perhaps you might not be aware that tivo service for directivo is only $5/month. this is not any kind of special. it is the standard price. for standalone (non-directv) tivos it is $13/month. then on top of that savings, there are two other points to note about directivo service: 

1. with directivo you can have any number of tivos on your account and you still only pay a total of $5/month for tivo service. with standalone tivo, you pay $13 for each tivo. (note there is also a $5/mo fee for mirroring programming to each additional receiver, but that's different from the tivo service fee).

2. with directivo, if you sign up for their total choice premiere package (including signing up for the free bundle i described), you get tivo service bundled (i.e., no additional charge).

3. with standalone tivo, you have a one-time payment option, aka "lifetime service". no such option exists for directivo.


----------



## dmwierz

> _Originally posted by MD_TIVO _
> *I know that the Premier package comes with free Tivo, but does it also come with free additional receivers? Or do I still have to pay $5 for each additional receiver? *


Nope, no mirroring charges for additional TV's. Good deal, IMHO.


----------



## unixadm

If you sub to Premiere, the TiVo $4.99 sub fee is waived, but you WILL have mirroring charges....$4.99 per additional receiver above and beyond the first. (whether they are Tivo or Not)

If that has changed, please let me know....my current bill and every bill since 1999 shows the mirroring charges even though I am Premiere


----------



## ElfenMagic

I'm sure this topic has been discussed to death elsewhere, and it is really a DirecTV issue rather than a TiVo one. But it seems to me that D* potentially could benefit by doing away with the mirroring fee for Premier subscribers. That would certainly help push me into the next price point from my current TC+, since I am paying $15 a month extra anyway for my 3 extra receivers. I can't imagine their costs per receiver are that high, either (i.e., my hunch is that they'd make more profit off me by getting me to go Premier than by my current mirroring charges).

Of course, I could be wrong about the profit margins. And even if I'm right, if there aren't that many people like me who would jump up, (or if there are a lot of current Premier folk who are paying lots in mirroring charges), then it wouldn't make sense for them.

This thread is long enough, though. Feel free to move this discussion to its own thread, or even in a different forum. My cookies are waiting for me.

EM


----------



## Y2K Falcon

I'll just add my $.02 here.

My 4 months "free" Premiere Package with NFL ST just ended, so I called to lower my service to Total Choice Plus + Locals. I didn't push hard for the $20 off premiere, as even with that, it is about $25 more for movie channels I didn't really get that much bang for.

Didn't have luck getting her to bite on the $33.99/month price "to match E* prices", but after asking what discounts I could get, she came back 3 minutes later with "HBO and Starz for the price of one", which I rolled my eyes at. She then coughed up the $10 off HBO for 6 months, so I took that. Extended my commitment by four months (since I just signed up 4 months ago). So Total Choice Plus with Locals, plus HBO, for $41.99 (plus 2 mirroring, and one DVR charge). NOTE: Premiere only waived the DVR charge, not the mirroring of the other receivers.

I'll have to change my Premiership Soccer Season Pass to pick up those airing on my local Fox Sports channel instead of FSWD, and I will miss Dead Like Me and Bullsh** on SHO when they come back, but for $25 more a month, I can get the DVD sets of those when they come out.  

I might email and see if I can get them to bite on the $33.99.


----------



## StarsHockey

Just called and asked about signing up again for this package. Told them that I couldn't afford the higher rate. They gave me the package again for six months w/ one year commitment.

Thanks for the advice everyone.

Happy Holidays


----------



## DBarber600

I've read through this thread and maybe I missed it somewhere in the 25+ pages, but I couldn't find what I was looking for. I am getting Directv installed this week. Since I'll be a new subscriber, can I wait a week and call to get the $20 off deal, ask for it right away, or am I out of luck until I've had Directv for a year? Thanks for your help.


----------



## trainman

> _Originally posted by DBarber600 _
> *I am getting Directv installed this week. Since I'll be a new subscriber, can I wait a week and call to get the $20 off deal, ask for it right away, or am I out of luck until I've had Directv for a year?*


When you're on the phone with DirecTV setting up your account, they may well offer you this very deal, or something similar. (About five weeks ago when I had mine installed, they offered me "pay for NFL Sunday Ticket and get Total Choice Premier free for 4 months," but since the Sunday Ticket season ends this weekend, I would assume they won't offer you that deal.)


----------



## Yosco

Still in Effect... 5 minutes on the phone saved over 100 dollars.


----------



## Televisionary

No luck for me... "We have no discounts or promotions at this time."


----------



## chrishicks

> _Originally posted by Starrbuck _
> *
> 
> Thanks for asking us about the DIRECTV promotions we have for our
> current customers. We do have special customer offers that make it easy
> to get DIRECTV in another room, order newer equipment, or even add
> programming.
> 
> I want to reassure you that you are a valuable DIRECTV customer. We
> would like to follow up with you by email or telephone in the next few
> days to talk to you about your concerns and the options available to
> meet your needs. Thanks again for your patience and for giving us the
> opportunity to respond to your concerns.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Neha
> DIRECTV Customer Service
> 
> 
> *


this is the same thing I just got a few minutes ago.


----------



## bert1604

*Its still in effect, I took advantage of this offer about a week ago.*
I Sent this E-Mail:



> Subject: $20 off premier package
> Details: I'd like to take advantage of the $20 off premier package for 6
> months. I know of several friends that have recieved this discount
> recently, and have read about it in the Tivo Community Forum. If you
> need any other information please contact me. Thank you."


*Then about 24 hours later they sent me this E-Mail *



> Thank you for writing. We have processed your email request for changes
> to your DIRECTV service by upgrading your programming package to Total
> Choice Premier with Local Channels. We have also added the special
> discount of $20.00 off this package for 6 months. In addition, you will
> receive the DVR/TIVO service free of charge, as it is included in the
> price of the Total Choice Premier package. Please be advised that if you
> do downgrade your programming package from Total Choice Premier, you
> will again be charged for the DVR/TIVO service. You can view these
> changes on your next DIRECTV statement.
> 
> We hope this information has been helpful. Thank you again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Liza
> DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## JimSpence

When I called and ordered the HD receiver deal a couple of weeks ago, I asked about this promotion and got it.


----------



## DodgerFan

I got it for the 4th time. This time I tried the email approach.


----------



## chrishicks

> _Originally posted by bert1604 _
> *Its still in effect, I took advantage of this offer about a week ago.
> I Sent this E-Mail:
> 
> Then about 24 hours later they sent me this E-Mail  *


what was your programming before the email?


----------



## bert1604

> _Originally posted by chrishicks _
> *what was your programming before the email? *


Total Choice Plus w/ Locals


----------



## DodgerFan

TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER
with Local Channels 

I just ended my 3rd $20 off in december.


----------



## chrishicks

they just called me regarding yesterdays email. they told me they don't have any offers like that. the rep I spoke with told me it must be something that TIVO themselves must be offering. I guess I should try to speak with someone else.


----------



## Nightfall

I just took advantage of this deal as well. I had Total Choice Premier with the NFL Sunday Ticket deal. Needless to say, I loved Total Choice Premier. I watch HBO more than the other movie channels to be honest. However, it is nice to have the extra channels.

I was going to get Total Choice Plus with Locals, 2 extra receivers, and Tivo service for $55. I wanted to get HBO to bring the cost up to $67. When I called Directv, the lady mentioned she could give me HBO and Starz for the price of one, OR the $20 Total Choice Discount. $67 for option one or $78 for option 2. I opted for the Total Choice Discount for six months. Can't beat the price for what you get.

Thanks to everyone on this thread.


----------



## cdrlawn

I just took advantage of the Total Choice Premium package with the $ 20 discount for myself last Saturday and for my mom today. We have been with DTV since the beginning, we both have 5 digit account numbers, and this is the first discount we have received. I wouldn't have known about it if it hadn't been for this forum. I am getting my first Directivo installed this Saturday, can't wait. Thanks to everyone for this forum.


----------



## pecenka

Not sure if folks are still interested in other's experiences here, but I sent an email yesterday using the feedback form on DTV's web page simply inquiring about the offer (w/o locals, as they are not available in my area). Got a reply stating they wished to follow up via email or phone call last night. I'd say that was about 5 hours or so after I sent the email.

So I called and explained that I had heard about the offer and asked if such a thing exists. The rep quickly said "yes we do have such an offer, would you like to switch to that?" Of course I did.

My situation: Former DTV customer who had just this week come back after a 2 year departure. Still had my original acct. number. New equipment includes DTIVO + 2 standard receivers. Had signed up for TC plus w/o locals at activation of new equipment.

Thanks for keeping this post alive, I'd probably never have heard of the offer otherwise.


----------



## Nightfall

Welcome to the forum pecenka! Glad to hear you got on the deal as well!


----------



## technojunkie

I just tried to renew. Got a call and spoke to a fellow who was not very nice. Told me he couldn't do it again. That they had lost $120 on me for 6 mos discount...what a joke. Any way I had HBO and Cinemax for $19 now they're hitting me $24!. I told them I'll be switching to Dish shortly but he didn't seem to care. Any ideas what to try next?


----------



## paladin732

heh my experience is just keeping calling, if you dont get it after 4 retention CSRs you wont get it.. retention does whatever you want usually


----------



## holdshort

Just tried the 20 dollars off, it took about 5 minutes, and I got it. This is a great forum.


----------



## chrishicks

well I finally spoke with someone today who gave me the upgrade and discount. no hassles what so ever. the best part was my previous package cost me 106.00 before taxes and when the new package rolls over it will cost me 107.00 before taxes. plus I got all the sports channels that I didn't have before. 

I would like to say thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread because you all saved me 20.00 a month for the next 6 months.


----------



## Burt Spielman

On the other hand, I just returned their call that resulted from my e-mail. The CSR I got not only would not repeat the six-month $20 discount I've had a couple of times in the past, she said she'd put a note on my account stating that I can never get it again!


----------



## MD_TIVO

Oh boy. You caught her at a bad time.


----------



## Lauri

In response to my email about the discount on TC+ for $33.99 I sent to Direct yesterday, they called me, I called back and within 5 minutes got my first ever discount. I don't mind saving $72 over the next 6 months!


----------



## MD_TIVO

Yes, I got that $33.99 deal too. Also got HBO for $2/month.


----------



## Scorch

I have been trying for days will no luck via email or phone calls


----------



## Lauri

Damn, I didn't ask for the HBO part! Maybe I'll call or email in a week or two, give it a little time.


----------



## MSN

What is this $39.99 TC deal + $2 HBO all about? My 6 month $20 off TCP is about to expire and I'm looking for "new" deals? From what I've read, getting an extention on the $20 off deal is not a lock.
Thanks


----------



## Scorch

Well After 5 emails I guess the right person finally read it and I got the $20 off for 6 months.....

Thanks all for the help


----------



## chrishicks

in another thread someone mentioned that the discount was prorated. I got this promotion yesterday but my billing actually takes place around the middle of the month. in my account I have a credit of $15 and some change. will this ever work itself out or will I only got this much off every month? another thing, since because of how my billing is, does this mean that on month 7 I'm going to get a huge bill instead of the 107.00/plus taxes?


----------



## JillupM

I had this offer from July through December 2003. I tried to renew by e-mail. My first e-mail resulted in a phone call from a woman who told me I couldn't get this because I was on the premier package now and the computer wouldn't let her do it. I promptly went online and down-graded to just TC plus, locals, and HBO. I sent another e-mail. This time who ever read it, checked my account and sent back the following..

Thanks for your inquiry. After reviewing your account information, I 
found that you had been receiving this $20 discount on Total Choice 
Premier package for 6 months. The sixth $20 credit was applied to your 
account on 11/20/03. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. 

This obviosly completely missed the point. So I bit the bullet and called. Told the CSR that I would like to upgrade to premier because my movie-nut daughter just moved back home(true) and I had heard about a $20 discount for six months. No problem. In five minutes I had all the channels back and the discount. 


:up:


----------



## teasip

Just got the same $33.99 TC Plus w/ locals and HBO for $2 over six months. Really appreciate their doing this. The CSR made an interesting comment that DTV is having to "deal" with an online offer that apparently is incorrect but their honoring it. I wonder if it might be the HDTV receiver offer?


----------



## BenArk

It's all luck of the draw, I think. I sent an email on Wednesday and got a call back this evening at 8:30 PM with an 800# that rang directly to a person instead of the usual CS line. Anyway, the guy that answered was very friendly but said the TCP for $33.99 deal is only for people who are _returning_ to DirecTV from a competitor but that I could get 6 months of free Showtime as a "thank you" for remaining a loyal DirecTV customer. 

I don't really care about Showtime until Dead Like Me comes back on but I won't knock 6 months of free, no matter what it is. He wasn't able to find the $10 off HBO promotion. I think they must have the worst promotion lookup system ever. 

It just occurred to me that if folks posted the actual promotion code instead of just the description, I bet we would have less trouble getting the deals. Unfortunately, I don't have the promotion code for the 6 months of free Showtime. Hopefully if anybody tries to get it, they'll have a CSR that's able to find it!

Maybe I'll try again for the HBO deal in a month or two.


----------



## cdma

Sent the email and got TCP for $20's off


----------



## funeral

Got the directtivo free in November after calling, all I paid was $15 for shipping. I just called and got the upgrade to TC Prem for $20 off/mo for 6 mos with an agreement to a one year commitment to service, not specifically TC Prem 

Thanks for the heads up, now I have some motivation to get the 160GB drive I bought into the unit


----------



## dagap

Just called, got a nice lady who immediately gave me the $33.99 + $2.00 HBO deal for 6 months. Cool.

She did say that it reset the 1yr TC committment, and that the prices would return to their higher levels after 6 months.

She also said that I could only get one deal per year and that therefore I wasn't eligible for another discount until one year from today.

Cross that bridge later.


----------



## NatasNJ

Just got the $33.99 for TCP with Locals +$2 for HBO for 6 months. 1 yr commitment was started over as of today. Told them I saw deal on their website. They said they had to look for it then gave it to me. NICE!

Saved me some cash.

My extra Receiver & TIVO service remains unchanged. Also said I would still be charged $12 for HBO but would recieve a $10 credit each month on the bill. FYI!


----------



## lgkahn

I Posted a question on their web site requesting the total choice premier for 6 months and 20.00 per month off as somone suggested here is the response I got back..


Thank you for writing. We notice you currently subscribe to Total Choice 
with Local Channels (the base package). The discount ($20.00 a month) 
will last for six months once the Total Choice Premier with Local 
Channels is added to your DIRECTV account at the discounted price. 
Please note that the offer once applied renews your one year commitment 
towards the DIRECTV services. 

Please write us back or call at 1-800-531-5000 and one of the 
Entertainment Consultants will assist you further. 

I called and gave them the coupon code that was in the subject which by the way is: offer (KMM2653651C0KM)

I got the deal and it even includes no 4.95 per month tivo charge for the 6 months.. thanks for the tip.. before I was paying more for just hbo, showtime, cinemax and tmc without stars and total choice basic with local channels ....


----------



## wyatt9696

just got the tc+ w/ locals for 6months($33.99) & free showtime for 3 months. took like 5 mins w/ a csr. first she said there's no such deal. I said a bunch of my friends got it yesterday. she put me on hold for like 5 mins, then came back and told me i was eligable. done deal. thanks all. once again, this forum, by far is the most valuable tool for DTV and DTivo available. take care all.


----------



## jara

I got TC+W/Locals for 33.99 for six months but no luck on getting HBO for $2.00 more.


----------



## BenArk

I tried again and was able to get $10 off HBO but the CSR was "not able to offer me that promotion" referring to the $33.99 for TC+w/Locals. I emailed again after that asking why I wasn't able to get the $33.99 deal and got the generic "we'll call you back in 2-3 days" reply.

I just got off the phone with a polite but stubborn CSR who explained that I already had two promotions so she wasn't going to do anything else. She tried to explain that the $10 off deal would've been available even if I didn't have HBO. Oh well. Free Showtime and HBO for $2 is still better than full price!


----------



## marrone

Total Choice + w/locals and a premium package? Exactly what did you all tell a CSR?

[edit] Ok I read the thread a little better...I'm going to try email, since that seems to work better. Are there any promo codes I can suggest to them to make their life a little easier to "look it up"?

AND, more importantly, I just added another receiver (SD-DVR40), so that reset my 1year committment. Would that affect my ability to do this?

Thanks
-Mike


----------



## vanduse1

> _Originally posted by marrone _
> *Total Choice + w/locals and a premium package? Exactly what did you all tell a CSR?
> 
> [edit] Ok I read the thread a little better...I'm going to try email, since that seems to work better. Are there any promo codes I can suggest to them to make their life a little easier to "look it up"?
> 
> AND, more importantly, I just added another receiver (SD-DVR40), so that reset my 1year committment. Would that affect my ability to do this?
> 
> Thanks
> -Mike *


Nope if you are in a 1 year commitment it shouldn't matter. I have done this deal twice now. They have just kept extending my 1 year commitment from the time I call for the discount.


----------



## lkkl

Does this offer apply to TOTAL CHOICE PLUS with Local Channels or just for TOTAL CHOICE® PREMIER with Local Channels?


----------



## cmcgill

I sent an email asking about the $33.99 deal and the $2 HBO. I got an email back saying these discounts are available and it hinted there might be more. So I replied and asked if there were any others available. I got another email back (from a different person) saying I could only take advantage of 1 discount at a time. I didn't do anything for a couple days, then last night I got a call from Sylvia in CSR. She said since I've been with them so long (since 1995), getting the above two deals was "the least they could do". I then asked if there was anything else, and she said "Showtime free for 6 months". So she asked if I wanted that, and we both agreed that since it was free, what the hell. Then she put me on hold to set it up. When she came back, she realized that she made a mistake and put on Starz! instead of HBO for $2/mo.

So, I ended up with TC+, HBO and Showtime for $2 less per month than I've been paying for TC+ by itself. I'll be getting our locals this spring once DirecTV 5 moves to the new slot.

You may be able to get Starz! for $2 month instead of HBO.


----------



## MD_TIVO

When I asked about the $33.99/month and the $2 for HBO promotion, I was told by the CSR that I could select any one of the premium movie channels for $2, not just HBO. So yes, I believe I could have gotten either Starz, HBO, Showtime, or Skinemax for $2.


----------



## LarryInAz

I've been a long TiVo user - however I just joined the D* version of the TiVo-lution yesterday. My new user promotion offered the 3 months of Free HBO. When I turned on my receivers/cards the CSR made the HBO offer, I asked if there were any other special offers if I wanted the full out TC Premium package. They asked me to hold while they checked and came back a few minutes later and said sorry, only the free HBO. I then asked specifically about the $20 off and they said sorry only the HBO.  

Not being one to give up I decided to send a request for the Premier package via email and this was the reply:

Dear Larry,

Thank you for your inquiry. Unfortunately, you are not eligible to receive this promotion. In addition, we show that you are already receiving credit for the HBO package. While we do run promotions for current customers from time to time, we have an outbound department that will call and offer those promotions to eligible customers. 

Sincerely,

Chris Y.
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Chris Blount

I just got my discount! I signed up for DirecTV with free HBO 3 months ago . I sent them this e-mail as posted by Bert earlier in this thread:

Subject: $20 off premier package 
Details: I'd like to take advantage of the $20 off premier package for 6
months. I know of several friends that have recieved this discount 
recently, and have read about it in the Tivo Community Forum. If you 
need any other information please contact me. Thank you."

24 hours later, I received a call from DirecTV and I told them about what I read here. She let me have the discount as long as I gave them a year commitment to at least their minumum package. Heck I was only 3 months into a year commitment anyway so what the heck.

The only mistake I made is not specifying that I also wanted locals. I didn't discover until later that my locals were missing so I had to call them back.

Oh, and by the way, I tried calling them first to get the discount but they wouldn't let me have it and said there were no promotions of this sort available.


----------



## LarryInAz

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *I just got my discount! I signed up for DirecTV with free HBO 3 months ago . I sent them this e-mail as posted by Bert earlier in this thread:
> 
> Subject: $20 off premier package
> Details: I'd like to take advantage of the $20 off premier package for 6
> months. I know of several friends that have recieved this discount
> recently, and have read about it in the Tivo Community Forum. If you
> need any other information please contact me. Thank you."
> 
> 24 hours later, I received a call from DirecTV and I told them about what I read here. She let me have the discount as long as I gave them a year commitment to at least their minumum package. Heck I was only 3 months into a year commitment anyway so what the heck.
> 
> The only mistake I made is not specifying that I also wanted locals. I didn't discover until later that my locals were missing so I had to call them back.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I tried calling them first to get the discount but they wouldn't let me have it and said there were no promotions of this sort available. *


That's EXACTLY word for word the email I sent also having seen it here on the forum.  Maybe the "trick" is to wait until after my free months of HBO is used up and then ask for the $20 off.


----------



## wscato

I just got the TC+ $33.99 deal also. Thanks for the great tip!!!!! I was also offered the HBO deal but declined it.


----------



## bert1604

I think it all depends on who you talk to, if at first you don't succeed try, and try again till you do ! These are for the main part Customer Retention Packages, if they feel you are unhappy with your service they might feel more obliged to offer you a special package. For the most part you are agreeing to a 1 year commitment as well. If your First E-Mail doesnt work, E-Mail and E-mail again. Although if you are already recieving a special package, you would probably have a difficult time convincing them.



> I forgot to even mention that.. Yes those discounts are in fact available and they have been for a long time. There is no word of getting rid of them.. Those that have Total Choice Premier are eligible for a $20 discount for 6 months. Those with at least Total Choice and 1 premium package, such as HBO are eligible for a $10 disc for 6 months.
> 
> All agents have about 15 discounts available to customer. The only qualification is that you are not past due. After that it is given based off of the agents judgement. Agents are required to offer you a discount if you ask though.
> 
> Just remember that anytime you get a discount it does add a one year commitment to Total Choice Programming... even if you only keep the discount for 1 month out of the 6.. you still have the commitment...


----------



## AL 2

Just called and got it. TC+ and HBO for $2 extra. I just told them that I herd about a promotion for TC+ for 33.99 and the HBO add on. CSR told me no problem. GREAT!


----------



## Seminole

I just got my total choice with locals down to 28.00 a month. D* really knows how to keep a customer happy


----------



## MrBigglesworth

Woohoo. I just got the TC+ Locals, HBO and DVR Charge for $40.98 all together. About $17 less than I was paying at normal price. I asked if I could get the 33.99 Deal above with HBO if I recommited to another year and the CSR said no problem, he adjusted my past bill since I was into the new month for 2 days and is getting everything straigtened out for me.


----------



## LarryInAz

After being connected to the D* service for all of 24 hours. I called a CSR because one of my 2 D* TiVo's had "heat issues". That particular box I bought from my local Best Buy so rather than waiting for D* to send a replacement I just took it back and got another from BB. My point to all this is while I was on the phone with the CSR turning off the one receiver and enabling the new one I said "by the way, while I have you on the phone..."  

I siad Ihave several friends that are D* users and several have the Premier package however they told me they were offered a special package price for 6 months with $20 discounted. At first she said this was only for users that have been with D* for more than a year. I said I know someone that was only using their satellite for about 2 or 3 months. She said she'd talk to a supervisor and came back and said I could have the special but only after my first 3 months and the free HBO had expired. Even though I said I'd waive the HBO freebie in exchange for the Premier special now she wouldn't bend.

I don't mind waiting 3 months but I sure wouldn't be happy waiting a full year.


----------



## oiler_head

OK - I'm trying to read the thread but I am getting confused as to what the offer is or what to ask D*.

I currently have TC+locals (39.99) and NHL Centre Ice. I also have six months of Showtime free due to poor customer service in September.

What deal should I be asking for? Does it include the DVR (which I will upgrade to shortly)? I am mostly interested in picking up HBO for a while or the sports pacakge...

Thanks

p


----------



## dmwierz

After having tried ten times via telephone and being stonewalled, I sent an e-mail per the above. I received a phone call back, and my wife took a message. I returned the call this evening and was told that there was no such offer, and that nobody was receiving the $20 discount. I asked the guy if he was calling me or the others on this forum liars, and he said no, but there was no such discount. 

He then explained that any offers like this were only for special customers or special situations. I told him I have been a DirecTV customer for almost as long as they have been in business (since '95), and that I currently subscribe to their most expensive offerings including Full Court and NHL - how much more special can a customer get? I got really pissed and threatened to quit, and at that moment, I was close to doing just that. As soon as I said this, his whole demeanor changed, he offfered me the discount, went off line for a few minutes, then came back and told me I had been given the 6 month discount of $20 per month. 

One of the more bizzare customer service experiences I've had, but I guess all's well that ends well.


----------



## yngdiego

After several calls I was finally able to get $10 off for 6 months on my Total Choice (not Premier) plus locals package. On my first call they didn't want to give me anything, then on the 2nd call they were offering me free locals for 6 months, and then the last call I got the $10/mo off.

The first call I argued with the CRG guy and he said the $20/mo off was only available to certain customers and I didn't qualify. I asked him what would make me qualify and he said he couldn't tell me. I then threatened to disconnect and he said he would be happy to help me disconnent. What a looser. 

On my last call the guy also mentioned the $20/mo off for TC Premier, but that actually cost me more per month and I wouldn't watch the extra channels. 

So I'm saving $60, which isn't bad. Last year I got the $20 off TCP for 6 months. 

These forums are sure awesome for finding out about these deals.


----------



## smitmor

My DirecTV system was installed back in October, so I am quite definitely still under contract. I called DTV earlier this week and inquired about the $20 TC Premier discount. First rep told me there was no such thing. I argued with him, but he persisted. Next rep. said he was unaware of such an offer but would look in the system. Sure enough, he found it but had to transfer me to the retention group for me to get it. Retention group rep. upgraded me to TC Premier and applied a $20/mo. credit for 6 mos. She also said that she would not reset my one year commitment since I already had so long to go. 

Guess it all depends on who you talk to. Gotta love this forum!


----------



## gfish

I got a the $20/mo 6-month discount in December, 2002. Last July I called to ask for another, but the Customer Retention rep told me that they could only issue the discount once a year.

I called today, explained the situation, was referred to Customer Retention and immediately received the $20/month discount--no discussion, no need to tell a long story... The rep was very pleasant and the whole transaction was complete in less than 5 minutes.

Thanks to the forum!


----------



## bshef

Hey.....here's my follow-up to yesterday's failed attempts post.....

Today, I revceived the following email from DTV....

Dear Brad,

Thank you for contacting us about your DIRECTV account. Please know, to 
receive this discount, you need to commit to Total Choice or Opción 
Extra Especial or above for 1 year. This offer is for 6 months and 
after that period, the Total Choice Premier package will roll back to it's 
regular monthly price.

Please reply us back saying that you accept the one year commitment
so we can process your request.

Sincerely,

Amit
DIRECTV Customer Service

Original Message Follows: 
-------------------------
DIRECTV FEEDBACK MESSAGE

[Topic Selected: Programming]

Subject: Subject: $20 off premier package

Details: I'd like to take advantage of the $20 off premier package for 
6 months. I know of several friends that have recieved this discount 
recently, and have read about it in the Tivo Community Forum. If you 
need any other information please contact me. Thank you."*failed attempts post*


----------



## southernbills

Thanks again to this forum for yet another inside tip. My first e-mail to DirecTV received a "no such offer" reply. E-mail number 2 told me to call their 800# and ask about special offers. One phone call and a transfer later.... $33.99 TC+w/ locals and the $10 HBO discount for 6 months!
BTW, the CRS asked me what website I had heard about the offer on, but after she had applied the discount.


----------



## jrock

I joined in October and got the NFL Sunday Ticket with Total Choice Premier for $59 a month for 4 months. That ends Feb 1st. I just called and tried to get them to give me the $20 off thing if I keep Total Choice Premier but they said no I was just coming off a promotion so I can't get another one =(


----------



## JimSpence

This just makes me wonder what percentage of subscribers have some sort of promotion? Either $20 off Premier, $10 off HBO or whatever.


----------



## marrone

I emailed them yesterday about the TC+ for 33.99 deal, etc. They emailed back saying they'd like to further discuss my concern either by email or phone.

I got no phone call yet (though I was out of the house this evening) and no followup email. Hopefully one will come soon (hopefully email...I hate talking on the phone about stuff like this)

-Mike


----------



## bobojay

Same situation here. I'm debating on whether or not to try for the HD pkg. for $99.00 deal also.

By the way, Ultimate Electronics had an ad in today's paper for an 3 receivers, one of which is an HD/w phase 3 dish & installation for new accounts for $199.00.

Getting better all the time!


----------



## SteveSatch

> _Originally posted by yngdiego _
> *What a looser.
> 
> *


How "loose" <sic> is he?


----------



## turbo92awd

i am on hold right now... i called and asked for the 33.99 tc+ promo with the $2 hbo and the csr totally ignored me and asked if i would like to add HBO for $12.  I said nooooo... i want the 33.99 tc+ w/ $2 hbo - she asked if i wanted 2 for one showtime and hbo... i don't think she wants to hear me. i asked again and she put me on hold.


still on hold.... 3 mins...

5 mins...

FINALLY CAME BACK.... said i could not get it because of fact i had $20 off tc premium... asked to speak to cusotmer retention and guess what... on hold again...


CAME BACK... 

said i could not get this deal because i had too many discounts already.... i asked for customer retention and she said ok but she is noting in my account for them NOT to give me this deal.

her name is irene csr #25948 - note.. she is not nice


justin with customer retention...


He hooked me up with the $33.99 deal but gave me free showtime instead of $2 HBO...

done... so much for noting my account


----------



## swannie04

Can I get this deal if I am a current subscriber to the Total Choice Premier with locals, High Def package, TIVO,playboy and NFL ticket? I have been a subscriber for 3 years or so? If I can get $20 off a month why not? Or if someone now of a different deal I should ask for please let me know! I love this forum!!


----------



## Nightfall

swannie04: I don't see why you can't. You can either give them a call or send them a mail. When I got this deal, I sent their customer service a mail message on their website. I told them I wanted to change my plan to Total Choice Premier for $20 off and renew my contract for a year. They just went ahead and did it.


----------



## newtome66

Done,

Just got a call back from D* after emailing them about the offer. Took five minutes, no hastles or questions. This is my second time to take advantage of this offer. Thanks Tivo Community!


----------



## marrone

Well, they still haven't called me back.
I'm assuming they got me lost somewhere.

Either I should call them, or email them again.
It seems here people are getting called within one day.
*sigh* I'm hoping to get this in before they raise their rates!
-Mike


----------



## khill821

I just got the deal yesterday. Sent them an email on Thursday and got an email response back next day stating that they wanted to talk to me. I never received a call, so I called yesterday. I mentioned to the deal to the first CSR and she transferred me to retention where they checked my account to see if I qualified. Five minutes later I had TCP programming with a $20/month discount.


----------



## dallasviper

Called today 01-21-2004 @ 4:45PM CST and the gentleman who answered the phone said he knew exactly what I was talking about. 30 seconds later...wham...I have every channel with locals & Tivo for only...

$67.99

WOW! What a deal. I was paying $65.99 for Total Choice w/ Locals + HBO & Showtime.

Thanks everyone. :up:


----------



## marrone

I just called, and they told me no such promotion (the TC+ w/locals for $33.99), though they did mention the 2 for 1 HBO/showtime deal. The CSR didn't seem willing at all to look it up, so I didn't push.

I just sent them another email.

-Mike


----------



## Indiana627

I just called and after putting me on hold for a couple mintues, the rep came back and said I could get either the TC+ w/locals for $33.99 a month for 6 months OR the HBO for $2.00 a month for 6 months, but not both together. I said people here were getting both but she wouldn't budge so I told her I'd think about and call back (and hopefully get a rep that will give me both).

And I asked her about the price increase rumor. She said she had heard there is one coming, but didn't having any details of how much and when.


----------



## Athenian

You do better if you call ad press the button to cancel. Ask the rep how much it will cost you to end your contract and he'll come back with whatever it takes to keep you.


----------



## Ricko

I just had my system installed last week.... when calling to activate, I thought I'd give the "$33.99mo+$2.00HBO" a shot... I was told as a new subscriber I was only eligible for three months free HBO... but after putting me on hold for a few minutes, the CSR came back and told me I would be eligible for it at the end of the three months and to be sure to call back then...
We'll see...

But I must say... after 15 years with analog cable and a SA series 1, I finally understand the excitement expressed in all those newbie posts...
I'm f'ing ecstatic....


----------



## Indiana627

Just called back and got both the TC+ w/locals for $33.99 and HBO for $2 for 6 months. Another great reason to keep checking this forum! Thanks!


----------



## marrone

Ok, they answered the 2nd email with "We tried to get ahold of you, but only got the answering machine". which is possible...I've been working late, and my daughter is very sick, so my wife probably didn't answer the phone.

Luckily I was smart enough to leave them my work number. So they called me here today. I was out, but they left a direct 1-800 number, which goes right to a person (though not the one who called me). Which is fine.

Short and sweet: I'm now (well, effective end of billing cycle) paying $33.99 for TC+ w/locals, plus $2 HBO, and free showtime . [had to slightly push for the showtime; they didn't volunteer it] Apparently that works with the 2 for 1 promotion, and the $10 off promotion is separate from that, so we can get both.

Thanks all! Now I'll have plenty of stuff to fill up my extra 105 hours I just put in!

-Mike


----------



## Felix T Cat

OK, I'll add my experience:
Had TC+, HBO, Showtime, Tivo Service, 2 mirrors

Called to order my second Tivo and "while I had her on the phone" asked about the $20 off. She denied any knowledge of it even after I pushed a little.

Sent the e-mail, got a relpy that they would like to speak with me, they called 2 days later (around 8pm) and after a short 5 min conversation I am getting the $20 for 6 months.


----------



## mmihalik

Short and sweet:

My $20 for 6 months just ended last month.

Email to DirecTV after logging into my account at www.directv.com:
- stated how I had received the Customer Appreciation credit, and my 6 months just ended
- indicated how happy I was with the service
- asked about any HDTV promotions they might have
- asked if I could get the $20 credit again for 6 months, and I agreed to extending my Total Choice Premier w/Locals contract for another year
- included Account Number in the blank provided on the email form

That was yesterday.

Today, I received an email reply:
- pointers to HDTV info on the website, but no special offers
- yes, by the way, we are giving you the $20 Customer Appreciation credit for another 6 months, and my contract was extended to a year.

I think the key here is what this thread was about originally:
- Total Choice Premier w/Locals is sort of Top Tier
- credit easily given if you are a Premier subscriber, and have been for many years like I have

Here is the actual text of the email I sent:



> DIRECTV FEEDBACK MESSAGE
> 
> Name: Your Name
> 
> Status: Subscriber
> 
> [Account Number: Your Acct. Number ]
> 
> E-mail Address: [email protected]
> 
> [Topic Selected: Billing]
> 
> Subject: RE: Premier Subscriber
> 
> Details: Last year I received a $20 credit for 6 months that was applied
> to my Total Choice Premier w/Locals account.
> 
> I have been a DirecTV subscriber at the highest level for several years.
> 
> I would like to get this credit this year, and will gladly extend my
> agreement for another year.
> 
> Also, on another matter, are there any incentives for adding HDTV
> channels to my account?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


Could not be more simple!

Mike


----------



## Randolph Damore

I called about the Total Choice Premier for $67.99 today and had absolutely no problems. The rep I talked to knew about the deal, had no qualms about signing me up, and didn't even add a year to my contract. 

Needless to say, I am pretty pleased. I added about twenty movie channels and dropped my bill by a dollar. w00t!


----------



## qdoggg

> _Originally posted by Ricko _
> *I just had my system installed last week.... when calling to activate, I thought I'd give the "$33.99mo+$2.00HBO" a shot... I was told as a new subscriber I was only eligible for three months free HBO... but after putting me on hold for a few minutes, the CSR came back and told me I would be eligible for it at the end of the three months and to be sure to call back then...
> We'll see...
> 
> But I must say... after 15 years with analog cable and a SA series 1, I finally understand the excitement expressed in all those newbie posts...
> I'm f'ing ecstatic....  *


I just got DTV last week as well... and got the same story "wait one year" But i kept sending the e-mails and finally got a rep to help me out. Just keep trying it can't hurt.

good luck!!


----------



## wilsonc

> _Originally posted by Randolph Damore _
> *I called about the Total Choice Premier for $67.99 today and had absolutely no problems. The rep I talked to knew about the deal, had no qualms about signing me up, and didn't even add a year to my contract.
> 
> Needless to say, I am pretty pleased. I added about twenty movie channels and dropped my bill by a dollar. w00t! *


With the price increases coming up, you should want them to start the year requirements of at least Total Choice service so you are price protected.


----------



## deuce

I've had DTV of one sort or another for 8 years now. I called for the $33.99/mo + $2.00 HBO and free Showtime.

CSR tried to pass a 3 free months of Cinemax offer my way. I countered with "I'd rather have the other three, unless you're telling me they are no longer valid." He responded they are still valid, and within 30 seconds I was hooked up. funny, he only said the Showtime would expire in 6 months, not the TCP & HBO specials.

Reminds me of the awesome deals one used to be able to get with USSB!


----------



## spartanstew

I'm moving in about 5 weeks so I called them today to see what they could do. It turns out that my commitment ends on February 8th (2 weeks from now) and I told them I was trying to save money due to the new house expenses. Here's what they're giving me:

Movers program at NO charge, including triple LNB dish and 5X16 multi-switch.
TCP w/locals for $33.99
HBO for $2 for 6 months
free Showtime for 6 months.


I've used the $20 off Premier twice in the past and realized I don't need all those movie channels and would rather save the $26 per month on a cheaper package. 




Stew


----------



## MCodanti

> _Originally posted by spartanstew _
> *TCP w/locals for $33.99
> *


I assume you mean TC+ and not TCP (Total Choice Premier) right?


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, TC+ (which also starts with P) 




Stew


----------



## dtvuser95

The $20 off thing must be an ongoing promo since this thread was started eons ago (last october) and when I asked for it tonight, I got it. Conditions were that I stay with DTV for 6 months or something like that.


----------



## spartanstew

> _Originally posted by dtvuser95 _
> *The $20 off thing must be an ongoing promo since this thread was started eons ago (last october) and when I asked for it tonight, I got it. Conditions were that I stay with DTV for 6 months or something like that. *


Yep, I got it for the first time in July of 2002, then again in February of 2003 and now a third discount deal.

Usually you have to agree to remain for 1 year.

Stew


----------



## chicagogreg773

i got the discount back in november but have yet to get my december and january 20 discounts. all the drones at directv keep telling me are they are "working on crediting my account 40dollars"

what a bunch of b/s directv customer service has become!!!


----------



## marrone

> _Originally posted by deuce _
> * funny, he only said the Showtime would expire in 6 months, not the TCP & HBO specials. *


Probably meant that showtime would automatically be cut-off, whereas HBO won't be (but will then start charging you full price unless you cancel it). That's what I was told.

-Mike


----------



## GoldenTiger

I got the deal $33.99 deal with HBO for $2 a month and Showtime free for 6 months... loving it! $4 off a month and approximately 18 movie channels for saving money! I decided the extra money per month to do the $20 off a month Total Choice Premiere package with all 4 movie channel packages wasn't worth it over this package, which I'm perfectly happy with. Thanks so much for the heads-up in this thread, everyone! I did the $20 off TCP awhile back, and now I have this deal. The savings DirecTV is offering to their customers right now are great!


----------



## wilsonc

Just adding my experience here. I emailed last Friday (01/23/04) the following:



> I have been a happy Directv customer for a few years now. I
> have the Total Choice Premier package and I was looking at alternatives
> to keeping this package. I was talking to a friend and he told me he
> was offered $20 a month for 6 months off the Total Choice Premier
> package if he agreed to commit to another year of Total Choice service
> with Directv. I have no problem in committing to another year of Total
> Choice service with Directv, but I would like to know if I would be
> eligible in receiving this credit. Thanks for your time.


And the next day, I received the following reply:



> Thanks for taking the time to write us and let us know your concerns
> about your DIRECTV programming costs. I want to reassure you that you
> are a valuable DIRECTV customer. We would like to follow up with you by
> email or telephone in the next few days to talk to you about your
> concerns and the options available to meet your needs.
> 
> Thanks again for your patience and for giving us the opportunity to
> respond to your concerns.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Andrea
> DIRECTV Customer Service


Today, I received a phone call and they left a message asking them to call them back at 1-800-824-9081 and when I called back I basically asked for the $20 off deal, they said yes, they do have the discount available for specific circumstances and that she would be able to offer it to me and that was it.


----------



## Shark73

I had the same experience as wilsonc, I've checked my account online and I don't see any activity in regards to the $20 off TCP. I called the rep back on Saturday so it's been a few days now. 

Those of you who have received this discount...can you please let me know if I should see something on my account now or will it just be reflected on my next bill?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jrvtecaccord

I have the $20 discount off TCP, I have noticed that they apply the credit around a day or two before it is due. When I receive my online statement it list with out the discount, but when I pay on the due date, the discount is there.


----------



## tmcabee

I've only been a DTV subscriber for about 4 months now, but I tried for these deals (the $33.99 and the $67.99) anyway. The CSR was very nice, but said that I couldn't get the deals I was asking about because I hadn't had service for at least a year yet. 

My Sunday Ticket promotion was up though, so I switched down to TC+ for $39.99 and got the 2 for 1 HBO/Cinemax (for 3 months) for $12. Has anyone had any luck getting those deals despite not having DTV for at least a year? If so, how? 

-Tracy


----------



## farleyruskz

I have only been with DirecTV for three months. When I called yesterday asking about the TC+ for $33.99 & HBO for $2 deal, the first thing the CSR commented on was the fact that I just recently activated. She put me on hold for a few minutes and when she came back told me she could give me a $5 credit for the next 6 months. Figured that was better than nothing and happily accepted. To my knowledge, it did not require a renewal of the one year committment (something I actually would have preferred, for the extended price protection once D* raises rates next month).


----------



## gtnuke

I also got the $20 off Premier for 6 months.

I've only been a DirecTV customer for ~7 months.

I now have TCPrem, locals, HD package, and ESPN FullCourt. Talk about a lot of channels. My TiVo can hardly keep up 

BTW my online "Recent Transactions" now says "We Appreciate Your Business - - charge". I guess that's the $20 promo. I did have to extend to 1 year from yesterday, but that's just built in price protection for the rate hike coming in March.

I also noticed someone talking about when the $20 credit shows up. Mine showed up yesterday with the change in service for the first month.


----------



## Shark73

> _Originally posted by tmcabee _
> *I've only been a DTV subscriber for about 4 months now, but I tried for these deals (the $33.99 and the $67.99) anyway. The CSR was very nice, but said that I couldn't get the deals I was asking about because I hadn't had service for at least a year yet.
> 
> My Sunday Ticket promotion was up though, so I switched down to TC+ for $39.99 and got the 2 for 1 HBO/Cinemax (for 3 months) for $12. Has anyone had any luck getting those deals despite not having DTV for at least a year? If so, how?
> 
> -Tracy *


I joined D* in Aug 2003 and was given the TCP for $20 off.


----------



## keyuser

I joined in November and was given the 20$ off premiere promotion. The first CSR told me that the promotion did not exist but I insisted in a nice tone of voice and she transfered me to another dept. 

I originaly had TC+ and 3 months HBO free. Now my DVR charge is removed and a 2nd DVR is on its way.


----------



## wilsonc

> _Originally posted by gtnuke _
> *BTW my online "Recent Transactions" now says "We Appreciate Your Business - - charge". I guess that's the $20 promo. I did have to extend to 1 year from yesterday, but that's just built in price protection for the rate hike coming in March.
> *


The $20 discount should be listed as "6 Mo Spec Discount". I believe the "We Appreciate Your Business" is for the 1 year commitment.


----------



## Phil T

I have been unable to get the Total Choice + & locals 33.99 and $2.00 HBO deal. Two calls and an e-mail did get me 3 months of free Showtime.

I subscribed in November and was told I needed to be with them at lease 1 year.

I will try again on Friday, when I call to cancel my HBO.


----------



## The Spud

I emailed them yesterday with a sob story about how I cancelled HBO & Showtime a few months ago for financial reasons and had heard about the $33.99 TC+ w/locals, $2 HBO & free Showtime deal. Tonight I received a call and the guy said I wasn't eligible for these promotions, but did agree to give me 6 months of Showtime for free.


----------



## cboylan3

just got off the phone with csr. they told me that i could get the TC+ w/locals for 34.99 (not 33.99) and that the HBO for $2 had expired as well as the hbo/showtime 2 for 1 deal. when i asked the csr when the hbo offer expired......the phone went dead.....hmmm

guess they dont like me. I'll try again later

Well, tried again. This time the CSR told me that thay have no promotions what-so-ever on packages. I mentioned the different deals that are in this thread and she again said that they didn't have any and if they do, they will send me info in the mail

boy, they must really no like me


----------



## mlobitz

O.K., I'm on the phone right now with a CSR trying to get the $2 HBO and free Showtime. Gave him the "DTV CSR was rude to me", which is true, story. He says, "Now you've got the guy who is going to take care of you." $2 HBO and six months of Showtime. Showtime drops off automatically and HBO is up to me. Great deal. Let's see, in the last week I've got $1,000 worth of HD hardware and install for $99 and $132 worth of programming for $12. Can Comcast, et. al. even come close to this???


----------



## Nutter

I called last week and got the HBO for $2. But no TC+/w-locals, so I emailed and got a call back, I was nice and a little dumb and got TC+/w-locals for $33.99

thanks everyone


----------



## mlobitz

I've gotta work that angle too...I just e-mailed and will now wait for TC+ w/locals for $33.99. I will have it! Yes, I will have it...


----------



## cboylan3

ok, what am i doing wrong?????

got another csr...said only offer they have is order HBO and get showtime for 3 months. other than that ..nothing. I mentioned the other offers I've heard about (the ones you guys are talking about) and tells me they dont offer those and as far as he knows, have never offered those. I told him about the csr that told me about the TC+ w/locals deal but that we got disconnected....he said that he doesn't see that coversation in my file.

thats why i cant stand csr...all you get is bs.

<sorry, little frustrated now>


----------



## rdl44

Does anyone know if the TC Premier includes the HD package, or do you have to pay for those channels separately?

And in trying to read back through the last 10 pages or so, am I correct that the current deals are:

1) $33.99 for TC Plus w/ locals and $2/mo HBO for 6 months; or

2) $20 off TC premier for 6 months?

Any others?

Thanks!


----------



## mlobitz

O.K., I'm on the phone right now with a CSR trying to get the $2 HBO and free Showtime. Gave him the "DTV CSR was rude to me", which is true, story. He says, "Now you've got the guy who is going to take care of you." $2 HBO and six months of Showtime. Showtime drops off automatically and HBO is up to me. Great deal. Let's see, in the last week I've got $1,000 worth of HD hardware and install for $99 and $132 worth of programming for $12. Can Comcast, et. al. even come close to this???


----------



## kroddy

> _Originally posted by rdl44 _
> *Does anyone know if the TC Premier includes the HD package, or do you have to pay for those channels separately?
> *


HD Package is extra.


----------



## dtvuser95

This deal is even better than you would imagine since it also creates an annual commitment. In my mail today I got a letter from DTV about new rates (increasing) effective March 1, but it says that they will honor current prices for the remainder of my one year commitment. So others that don't take advantage of the current promo will be paying higher prices come March, while I'll be getting a discount for a whole year, plus $20 off for 6 months!


----------



## dlott

Took an e-mail and 2 phone calls, but I finally got a hold of the right CSR and got the $20 off on the Premier deal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## haggis444

Don't let them fool you, it's still out there. Sent an e-mail last Monday, got a VM on Tuesday, they called back today (Saturday) and got me this time and applied the discount---they told me that I had to commit for a year. No problem! I committed to another yearabout a month ago because I got the free Sat-C kit. (Subscriber for 3+ years).


----------



## cboylan3

well heres an update to me neverending saga ....hehe..

anywaym as you know, 3 phone calls got me nowhere. as as some of you suggested I emailed from their website...2days later (saturday) I get a call from DTV telling me that they were told to call me 'cause I had a question about programming. I told them that i was interested in one of the deals that they have and I stated the ones i've read about here. He told me he's never heard of such deals, but would check. 
 

so, he comes back and says, tes we have 2. $5 off of TC+ w/locals and a prem channel at $2 for 6 months. But he can't give me both. only one or the other. So I take the $5 discount. I asked him about the price increase and he said that even though i'm committing to a year contract, I will NOT be protected from the price increace. When the increase kicks in, it will be $5 less from that. So, $34.99 for feb, then $37.99 for 5 months then $42.99 for the remainder of my contract. 


wish a could get a strait story from this company.


----------



## lcrowe

I called in on this three times yesterday. I've been with D* for a little over 2 years and the best I could get was $5 off the TC+ package I have for the next six months.


----------



## purpleclad

I just called on Friday and received $33.99 for Total Choice Plus/ with locals, $2/month HBO for 6 months and FREE Showtime for 6 months.


----------



## newsposter

After 31 pages you think you would all learn to email them  Talking is a crapshoot at best. The email can be short and sweet and they will respond promptly. it saves so much aggravation with CSR roulette. Plus you and they both have it in writing.

My extra 1 year commitment looks like it will pay off with the price increase ahead.


----------



## rdl44

Arrgh! Can anyone help me cut through all of the DTV bullsh*t?!

I e-mailed, got a call back, but wasn't home. The message the guy left was so mumbled that I couldn't understand the 1-800 # he left. All I got is 1-800-824-9??? Does anyone know the rest?

When I call the main DTV line, all I get is the stock response is that the $33.99 TC+ option and $10 off HBO is not available to me; it's only available to customers reconnecting (which is clearly not the case based on what everyone has said in this forum). 

What are the magic words? "Open sesame"?


----------



## newsposter

well with rdl's posting perhaps it's not as ez as email before, maybe I was one of the lucky ones that got it the first try out. Or they ARE really out to get you!


----------



## cboylan3

newsposter - 

did they tell you that you would not be subjected to the price increase until your 1 yr commitment was up?


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by cboylan3 _
> *newsposter -
> 
> did they tell you that you would not be subjected to the price increase until your 1 yr commitment was up? *


I anxiously await my bill to see what's up. The screwed me out of 2 months of discounts and it took me over a month to get that straightened out so I can't wait to see how they handle my one yr commitment that started in Oct.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

Just for info.....I too had problems with the 20 dollar discount for premiere. It was no problem getting the discount but had 2 months of problems getting them to take it off my bill each month. The reps. were very nice and understanding but still had problems getting the actual discount. Just yesterday I noticed that they are finally taking the $20 off of my bill....oh well better late than never I guess.


----------



## lcrowe

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *After 31 pages you think you would all learn to email them  Talking is a crapshoot at best. The email can be short and sweet and they will respond promptly. it saves so much aggravation with CSR roulette. Plus you and they both have it in writing.
> 
> My extra 1 year commitment looks like it will pay off with the price increase ahead. *


I sent an email yesterday to see if I can get better results that way. I'm still waiting to hear back. Hopefully I'll get a call back from someone that can help me...


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by lcrowe _
> *I sent an email yesterday to see if I can get better results that way. I'm still waiting to hear back. Hopefully I'll get a call back from someone that can help me... *


I 'know' you meant to say an email back, not a call right?


----------



## lcrowe

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *I 'know' you meant to say an email back, not a call right?  *


Actually they did call... Still didn't have a clue and both the CSR I spoke with and his supervisor told me that not only was this offer not available but that it has never existed and anyone that claims to have gotten it is lying.

I did get the HBO for $2/month and 6 months of Showtime...


----------



## lgkahn

I posted the offer number earlier in this thread for total choice premium for 20.00 off go get it and call them back


----------



## utvnut

> _Originally posted by mlobitz _
> *O.K., I'm on the phone right now with a CSR trying to get the $2 HBO and free Showtime. Gave him the "DTV CSR was rude to me", which is true, story. He says, "Now you've got the guy who is going to take care of you." $2 HBO and six months of Showtime. Showtime drops off automatically and HBO is up to me. Great deal. Let's see, in the last week I've got $1,000 worth of HD hardware and install for $99 and $132 worth of programming for $12. Can Comcast, et. al. even come close to this??? *


Hi,

What hardware did you get? I am thinking of trying to get a directivo deal and new dish from them to transition from UTV, can I get that AND a service discount like you discuss?


----------



## Shark73

I'm still not seeing any activity on my account regarding the $20 off promo. Should I call back to check or wait for the next bill?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## wilsonc

> _Originally posted by Shark73 _
> *I'm still not seeing any activity on my account regarding the $20 off promo. Should I call back to check or wait for the next bill?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim *


If you do see the following on the "view activity since last bill" on the my account page, you may not have the discount on your account. I would call back right away.



> 01/27/2004 xxxxxxxx - 6 Mo Spec Discount -$20.00 $0.00 -$20.00
> 
> 01/27/2004 xxxxxxxx1316 We Appreciate Your Business - - Charge $0.00 $0.00 $0.00
> 
> Total -$20.00


----------



## mlobitz

DTV sent out the latest phase III dish(integrated triple lnb) and the Samsung SIR-TS160. It's a decent receiver. The installer came with a 5x8 multiswitch and easily exceeded the 125 feet of cable. Called a few days later to get the HBO/Showtime deal. Called again to try and get the TC+locals for $33.99 and had to work for that one. Just keep peppering the goal and you'll eventually score.


----------



## mavrcksd

We'll see if mine goes through - i just sent the email!


----------



## TivoPete1

Just wanted to say thanks again for the info regarding the $20/month savings on TCP. Over the next 6-months I will be saving $120 which will probably go to DTV anyway for PPV movies!

The CSR handled my request quickly and without hassle. She sounded "Indian" and I asked where she was located. She said that FCC regulations forbid her from disclosing her location and she wouldn't even confirm if she was in the United States. When the transaction was complete she said "Good-night" (I spoke with her at 1pm PST) which leads me to suspect that she could very well have been in India. Does anyone know if DTV CSR's are "offshore?" 

Thanks again.


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by lcrowe _
> *Actually they did call... Still didn't have a clue and both the CSR I spoke with and his supervisor told me that not only was this offer not available but that it has never existed and anyone that claims to have gotten it is lying.
> 
> I did get the HBO for $2/month and 6 months of Showtime... *


your experience should dictate to others to stick with email until you get a satisfactory email reply. Talking to people sucks!

hope you get it


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by Shark73 _
> *I'm still not seeing any activity on my account regarding the $20 off promo. Should I call back to check or wait for the next bill?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim *


Call for sure. For 2 months they had a note on my bill that I was getting the 20 discount but never subtracted it. Then the CSR had the gall to ask me why I was getting the 20 credit. I said LOOK at the bill on your screen, it says Thank you for your business 20 credit. I think she finally figured it out. I mean, it was self explanatory to even a 1st grader. No explanation should have been needed.


----------



## lcrowe

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *your experience should dictate to others to stick with email until you get a satisfactory email reply. Talking to people sucks!
> 
> hope you get it *


I guess what floors me is the continued insistence that this promotion does not exist and never has. I would not be happy about it but could understand it if I was told that I didn't qualify for some reason. It's the insistence that it does not exist and that everyone here that has it is just lying about it. He even went as far as to say that he has been out on the various messages boards at times to get names and look up accounts to see if people had what they claim to have and that most people are claiming to have things that are not accurate. Maybe I'm just gullible but I tend to believe what I read here more than what I'm told from D*...


----------



## Shark73

> _Originally posted by lcrowe _
> *I guess what floors me is the continued insistence that this promotion does not exist and never has. I would not be happy about it but could understand it if I was told that I didn't qualify for some reason. It's the insistence that it does not exist and that everyone here that has it is just lying about it. He even went as far as to say that he has been out on the various messages boards at times to get names and look up accounts to see if people had what they claim to have and that most people are claiming to have things that are not accurate. Maybe I'm just gullible but I tend to believe what I read here more than what I'm told from D*... *


I'd like to know how he does that when not everyone uses their real names on these boards.


----------



## lcrowe

> _Originally posted by Shark73 _
> *I'd like to know how he does that when not everyone uses their real names on these boards.  *


I wondered that myself, maybe that's why he is not finding anything...


----------



## Kressley

This is exactly what the CSR told me. "She doesn't know anything about these deals"

I sent an e-mail first, got a message on my answering machine to call, and I did.

The CSR was RUDE!. She said in a snippy voice "We only give deals out under certain circumstances like missed installs and things like that. Not just to anyone who calls up"

I referenced the forum, still nothing. I even told her I have been a subsciber since '95. She then put me on hold for at least 5 minutes and when she came back told me she had consulted with her supervisor and is authorized to give me the $2 deal with HBO. Nothing else. No showtime.

At that point with the fact how rude she was I politely turned it down and told her it was because of this experience I would not be interested.

I asked if she was in the retention dept. and she said yes.
With retention CSR's like that, they won't be keeping too many customers.


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by itsmeitsmeitsme _
> *Just for info.....I too had problems with the 20 dollar discount for premiere. It was no problem getting the discount but had 2 months of problems getting them to take it off my bill each month. The reps. were very nice and understanding but still had problems getting the actual discount. Just yesterday I noticed that they are finally taking the $20 off of my bill....oh well better late than never I guess. *


I hope they reversed any late fees. I paid the 'correct' amount of my bill even though they showed I was 20 short because of their error. No way I'm messing with the convoluted system.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme

Yes the took all late fees off my bill and now account shows as iin good standing......that was bugging me too when it showed as payment overdue but finally all is well....for now at least


----------



## wilsonc

> _Originally posted by TivoPete1 _
> [BThe CSR handled my request quickly and without hassle. She sounded "Indian" and I asked where she was located. She said that FCC regulations forbid her from disclosing her location and she wouldn't even confirm if she was in the United States. When the transaction was complete she said "Good-night" (I spoke with her at 1pm PST) which leads me to suspect that she could very well have been in India. Does anyone know if DTV CSR's are "offshore?"
> 
> Thanks again. [/B]


Directv does own their own call centers and they also use convergys for other call centers. Convergys has operations all over the globe and you could have been talking to someone in India. It is funny that she said FCC regs won't let her disclose her location.


----------



## Rayo

I cannot get programming and billing through DirecTV. I live in an area that is covered by Pegasus and was unable to secure any of the deals that have been mentioned on this thread. I will try the e-mail route, but I don't know that I will have any luck since I am not dealing with DirecTV directly.

I was able to get free HBO and Cinemax for two months. Better than nothing, but I like the sweet deals I've read here better!

Anyone else have this issue through a DirecTV provider? Any luck?


----------



## marrone

> _Originally posted by lcrowe _
> * He even went as far as to say that he has been out on the various messages boards at times to get names and look up accounts to see if people had what they claim to have and that most people are claiming to have things that are not accurate.*


That's pretty funny.

Then again, I haven't checked my online bill for the month, yet. I assume I'll get it in the mail soon, so I'll just verify it then. But my showtime and HBO have been activated, and since I got the $10 off discount a year or two ago by pulling the same stunt, I have no reason to believe I haven't gotten it.

I wonder if these CSRs can only dish out a few discounts/day (like a max quota, or something), and when they hit the limit, they have to start giving the customers dumb lines like you were given.

-Mike


----------



## lcrowe

> _Originally posted by marrone _
> *That's pretty funny.
> I wonder if these CSRs can only dish out a few discounts/day (like a max quota, or something), and when they hit the limit, they have to start giving the customers dumb lines like you were given.
> 
> -Mike *


I wonder if most of the CSR's are that stupid or if they just think we are...


----------



## dlott

Within 2 days of getting the $20 discount on the Premiere I was able to go to the DirecTv website and look at my bill and see the credit. I would advise after you get the credit give them a few days to let the credit work thru to show up on the website and check your bill. The credit should show up there for the current billing cycle.


----------



## kevostl

I sent an e-mail requesting the Total Choice Plus/ with locals for $33.99, $2/month HBO for 6 months and FREE Showtime for 6 months and received the following email back:

Thanks for taking the time to write us and let us know your concerns 
about your DIRECTV programming costs. 

I want to reassure you that you are a valuable DIRECTV customer. We 
would like to follow up with you by email or telephone in the next few 
days to talk to you about your concerns and the options available to 
meet your needs. Thanks again for your patience and for giving us the 
opportunity to respond to your concerns.

Sincerely,

Swati
DIRECTV Customer Service

So we will see what happens and then go from there..... ugh!


----------



## wilsonc

That was the same exact email I received back when I emailed about the $20 deal. Look for a phone call in the next couple days from a CSR and just ask for the deal again or if they leave a message, call them back and ask again.


----------



## lcrowe

> _Originally posted by wilsonc _
> *That was the same exact email I received back when I emailed about the $20 deal. Look for a phone call in the next couple days from a CSR and just ask for the deal again or if they leave a message, call them back and ask again. *


And when you called back dod you get the deal? I went that route and both the CSR I talked to and his supervisor said that the offer does not exist and never did...


----------



## rdl44

I did get a call back after some further back and forth over e-mail. All I was able to get was $5 off TC+ and free Showtime for 3 months. But it was better than what they were offering before (which was only the Showtime).

When I pressed for the $2/month HBO, the CSR said that wasn't available.

Oh well - luck of the draw didn't work out entirely for me. Maybe next time.


----------



## Shark73

I just called back to see why my $20 off was not processed for the bill I received yesterday. I spoke to a very nice rep named John who apologized about 10 times for the mistake on their part. I had requested the $20 discount about 2 weeks ago and nothing ever showed on my account or bill. 10 mins after hanging up the phone, it now shows on my account online. 

He was so nice, I should have asked him to turn no CBS-HD for me!!! Maybe next time.

Thanks to all for this info. With out all of you I would have been paying $20 more a month.

Jim


----------



## wilsonc

> _Originally posted by lcrowe _
> *And when you called back dod you get the deal? I went that route and both the CSR I talked to and his supervisor said that the offer does not exist and never did... *


I did get the deal. How long have you been a Directv sub?


----------



## lcrowe

> _Originally posted by wilsonc _
> *I did get the deal. How long have you been a Directv sub? *


I've been a subscriber a little over two years.


----------



## wilsonc

> _Originally posted by lcrowe _
> *I've been a subscriber a little over two years. *


I don't know why you would had problems getting the deal then. I would suggest calling back.


----------



## marrone

Sounds like the email they give is just a cut & paste. Either that, or it's automatic, probably timed, as it's sent off to someone to call.


----------



## Shark73

> _Originally posted by lcrowe _
> *I've been a subscriber a little over two years. *


Try this number...800-824-9081. It's a direct line, no waiting.


----------



## mavrcksd

> _Originally posted by wilsonc _
> *That was the same exact email I received back when I emailed about the $20 deal. Look for a phone call in the next couple days from a CSR and just ask for the deal again or if they leave a message, call them back and ask again. *


Yep : got the same email - got the voicemail about 10 min ago, called them back, the CSR asked me about the problem, i was very nice and stated that I'm inquiring about the TCP package with HBO and showtime.

She put me on hold, 2 mins later - it was taken care of, and my account online reflects it!!

WOO HOO


----------



## newsposter

sorry to post this again but I had to fight for the 3rd month to get my 20 off, they can't get it in the system right.


----------



## marrone

Ok guys, I just got my bill, and I don't like what I see.

This is in reference to the $10 off deal.

My HBO and my Showtime are activated.

I did this on 1/23, but effective 2/1

It comes to $80.14 It should come to $55.90, before any discounts (TC+ w/locals, one additional receiver, and TiVo)

Looks like they did not give me the $10 discount (Although there is a line on my bill that states "see $10 credit above"). but there is no such credit.
My online statement reflects a $13.58 credit for this month; I suppose they are realizing they didn't apply the $10 off.

And a question: was the HBO only supposed to be $2 or so, or is that the effect of the $10 off the total bill? (they are charging me $12 for HBO, plus the free showtime).

What happens if I cancel HBO (if it is indeed $12 and not $2)? What will happen? Can I and keep showtime? Is that part of the committment?
I thought I saw someone post that theya re only being charged in the mid $30's...that's why I'm asking.

Thanks
-Mike


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by marrone _
> *
> Looks like they did not give me the $10 discount (Although there is a line on my bill that states "see $10 credit above"). but there is no such credit.
> *


Re: that part of your post, get on the phone and politely ask for a supervisor and begin a log of dates, times etc. You will need this in the future. Now I'm already getting the 20 off TCP, but if they keep missing my credit, I'm gonna ask for something else after the 4th or 5th month of incorrect billing. It ain't right! You and others have demonstrated their system is very poor.

When the supervisor told me their computers weren't ready for the year 2004, I wanted to rip into her big time but I did NOT. I wanted to take the high road because next time there is a billing error, I'll be calling her butt to likely yell this time.

There's no way a company that runs million dollar satellites can 'not' manage the year 2004 right???? No wonder my locals quality sucks


----------



## RexTrout

I called yesterday, talked to a very nice CSR. First she offerred me $10 off my HBO, and I aksed if there was a $20 off TCP. Had to agree to a 1 year committment, no biggie.


----------



## newsposter

I'm beginning to thing we should take down the names of the CSRs that give the deals and post them here


----------



## marrone

An email back from them told me they agreed the $10 discount wasn't on my bill, but that it was applied afterwards.

Didn't mention anything about the other stuff I wrote in, but that they were escalating it to billing, so hopefully someone with some sense will see it.

I don't mind if a mistake is made, but somehow I don't think DirecTV credits their credits properly. From how I read the bill, they didn't take off the credits that were shown!

I specifically mentioned in my email that TC+ w/locals should be $33.99 and that I should have $10 off HBO. Hopefully that will be noticed.

-Mike


----------



## JohnA

I have been having trouble getting my $20 credit. There is a line in the statement that says see $20 credit above, but there is no such credit. I called for the second time about this and was told it would be on my next statement however I consider myself out $40 because it hasn't been creditied as it should have been.


----------



## mmihalik

Look at a couple of statements, especially if you have autopay.

On my bill, Customer Appreciation message is on one line with a specific date. The actual credit is applied on a different date.

Sometimes it is only reflected after the bill is automatically charged to my credit card.

*Bottom line:* whether you pay online or get a paper bill, make a copy of the invocies you get in case there is a problem down the road.

Also, a comment to the people complaining about not getting any offers of credits or adjustments:
- $20 credit comes easy to those subscribers who have been with DirecTV for a long time, subscribe to Total Choice Premium, and have more than one receiver
- problems to those who are relatively new subscribers, have only Total Choice, or only one receiver
- extra problems to those who are rude and demanding

I've subscribed to this thread for several years; have read just about every message. Most success comes to those who are clear in their request; sincere in their words; courteous in the phone or email messages.

Mike


----------



## drew2k

> _Originally posted by mmihalik _
> *I've subscribed to this thread for several years; have read just about every message.
> 
> Mike *


Wow. This thread is one day away from being one-year and four months old! I'm just sad that I missed it's first birthday last October ...


----------



## cactus46

Evidently the $20 off the Total Choice Premier package is still alive and well. After talking with a friendly Entertainment Consultant today and being put on hold for a few minutes, my package was activated. 

I guess now the question is "How will I ever have time to watch all of those channels?" 

John


----------



## yst347

After a few weeks of research I finally took the plunge and ordered Tivo, many thanks to this board for providing its wealth of information.

As a DirecTV subscriber for several years I was intrigued to discover the offers on these threads. I emailed Sunday morning about the TC+ with locals 33.99, $2 HBO free SHO offer. I was contacted today. The CSR offered me the $5 off per month for the TC+ but would not give the HBO or SHO deal.

I mentioned my interest in Tivo and he offered a $60 credit for ordering the $99 box with installation included. This seemed fine to me as I have never subscribed to any of the premium movie channels anyway. 

Here is the end of story,

TC+, locals, 3 boxes, Tivo service = $54.96 (58.39 with tax)

I specifically asked if this price was locked in for the duration of the contract and he said It Was. That means my base package is locked at $39.99 and I avoid the $3 price increase for 1 year in addition to the $60 credit on my account.

My thanks to you guys, this is a sweet deal for me.

If anyone is looking into Tivo as I was take advantage of this deal, I will have the box, the switch and 2 new lines installed for just over $50 out of pocket, I cant wait!


----------



## Don_Corneo

I emailed DTV about the price increase and how it is now cheaper for cable in my area. In a few minutes I received an email stating I would be called by a CSR. I was called by a CSR just a few hours afterwards. They offered the $20.00 off for the next 6 months for me to stay (which I did take). When asked if this is good, I mentioned that my cable offered 18 more premium (HBO, etc.) channels then DTV. I said that if DTV adds at least half of these premium channels I would think about staying with DTV after my one year contract is up. I made sure they understood competitive pricing to* MY *cable service is the major concern here, not the quality of the picture or the cost of TiVo service, etc. I can live without the bells and whistles for the right price.
Maybe if more of us emailed (it appears this is the quickest way to the right CSR) customer service stating we want more premium programing for our dollar or a lower price for the current offerings, we can get DTV to either add more premium channels or lower the prices. It's worth a try.


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by cactus46 _
> *Evidently the $20 off the Total Choice Premier package is still alive and well. After talking with a friendly Entertainment Consultant today and being put on hold for a few minutes, my package was activated.
> 
> I guess now the question is "How will I ever have time to watch all of those channels?"
> 
> John *


See upgrade section on how to add a few hundred gigs and put in your time request for a 25 hour day 

Impressive, you got a friendly person. I got one the first time around. Decided to email this time around. I'm glad they reward loyal customers but their billing credit system really sucks as evidenced on this board. I just pity the people that overlook the credit and miss out on it. We call those 'unclaimed credits' where I'm from.


----------



## Don_Corneo

I checked the "activities since..." and the credit is already posted. Everything in one day! I guess they are trying to keep loyal customers. But, we will see in six months when i call again about the pricing. I will post results then.
Again, I think the more we (the customers) ask/complain, the more we will get.


----------



## APU2100

Thanks for the info everyone....called DTV and got a $75 credit (w/autopay....$30 if I wanted paper bills) and $2/mo HBO and Showtime for 6 months. (you can choose any 2 premiums you want!). No 1 year committment. What a great deal!!


----------



## MSN

my expererience: had the TCP with $20 discount (just expired). Emailed to see about going to TC+, locals, $2HBO and free SHO. Got a phone call from DTV saying that since I just had the $20 discount, they couldn't give me this deal. What they offered was TC+ ($39.99), HBO ($12), free SHO for 6 months. I think her name was Amy.


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by APU2100 _
> *Thanks for the info everyone....called DTV and got a $75 credit (w/autopay....$30 if I wanted paper bills) and $2/mo HBO and Showtime for 6 months. (you can choose any 2 premiums you want!). No 1 year committment. What a great deal!! *


I've never heard of a different price etc if you have autopay. Is this on their site or just a phone in deal?


----------



## kevostl

I sent an email last week asking for the:
TC+ w/ locals for 33.99 and the $2 HBO free SHO. 

Received a message back that someone would call in a few days. 

Rec'd the call from them and called them back. Got a very nice lady who explained that the TC+ w/ locals for 33.99 and the $2 HBO free SHO was for returning customers or customers who recently left. She mentioned that I was not able to get that but she would give me $10 off a month for 6 months. Said that would be fine! All of this took about 5 minutes. Very nice lady.


----------



## marrone

Ok, has anyone actually gotten a bill stating $33.99 for TC+ w/locals? (along with the $10 off HBO & free showtime)
A bunch of us say we got it (including me) but I wonder if it actually is reflected on the bill.

-Mike


----------



## minorthr

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *I've never heard of a different price etc if you have autopay. Is this on their site or just a phone in deal? *


I had a CSR offer me like $3 off a month if I auto paid. Since I had so many problems in the past with them taking out random amounts of money I declined.


----------



## marrone

Ok, this is interesting.

I just called them. Yes, they never gave me the $33.99.

Now they're saying it's $34.99, that it is a $5 off special (as opposed to $6).

I told the CSR (politely) that I was told $33.99 (and that many other people have gotten it) (he agreed that it used to be, but not anymore, and that I was misquoted on the phone), but then went ahead and credited me the $5/month. Why it wasn't done initially, I don't really know. Maybe they figured I wouldn't notice?

So unless people are calling in and still getting $33.99, I guess they bumped it up a buck. I'm certainly not going to raise hel1 over a buck.

As for my previous problem of my receiver switch costing me $$$, well, he's claiming it didn't, and that the amount shown isn't the exact amount charged to my CC. So now I gotta check my CC statements (would have done it on the phone with him, but my connection was so slow, it wasnt' worth it, and he didn't seem terribly patient (oh, I called 800-824-9081, figuring they'd know best what the promotions are).

-Mike


----------



## marrone

For anyone interested, here's what my current montly statement looks like.

I have a credit of $15 on the top, but yet a $28.58 credit on the bottom. Not sure what the difference is (probably due to the overpayment from the discover card (my bill before any of this nonsense) was $55.90)

Make what you want of it.

02/02/2004 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 $0.00 

02/02/2004 xxxxxxxx - Payment - CCard -$69.48 $0.00 -$69.48 

02/02/2004 xxxxxxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR - Charge $4.99 $0.00 $4.99 

02/02/2004 xxxxxxxxxxxx TOTAL CHOICE PLUS with Locals - Charge $39.99 $5.27 $45.26 

02/02/2004 xxxxxxxxxxxx Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.66 $5.65 

02/10/2004 xxxxxxxx - 6 Mo Spec Discount -$10.00 $0.00 -$10.00 

02/10/2004 xxxxxxxxxxxx We Appreciate Your Business - - Charge $0.00 $0.00 $0.00 

02/11/2004 xxxxxxxx - Program Cr 6 Mos. -$5.00 $0.00 -$5.00 

02/11/2004 xxxxxxxxxxxx To Our Valued Customer: - Charge $0.00 $0.00 $0.00 

Total -$28.58


----------



## minorthr

I was able to get the $20 off premium package for 6 months. I was calling about the local cable company offering me $20 off for a year if I gave them my dish and they offered it to me so I took it. I was required to give a "soft" commitment of 12 months. I don't know what a soft commitment is. I assume it is the same as a 12 month commitment.


----------



## willardcpa

> "I don't know what a soft commitment is."


 That's one sans viagra.


----------



## newsposter

This was a few months ago but here is the text of my email. I hope it gets you the deal as easy as it was for me. I still think it must be CSR roulette or else they don't want to give out the deal so easily. I'd say just keep on emailing. IMHO talking to someone is much more difficult than a plainly worded email. There is a chance for too many variables on the phone. (they may not like your tone etc) Email is yea or nea and if they say nea, you can just email in again instead of begging on the phone. I guess we all pick our poison so to speak 

--------------------------
Topic Selected: Billing

Subject: request

Details: I am requesting the $20 off Premier package for 6 months and I agree to start a new one year commitment. 

Please email me back if you need more information.

Thank you,

------------------------------
Thank you for writing. We have processed your email request for changes 
to your DIRECTV service. I have added the TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER W/Locals
with the $20 off for 6 months to your account. You can view these 
changes on your next DIRECTV statement. 

Sincerely,


----------



## mortimer

I did it via the e-mail route! I used the same language suggested on this thread and now have the Premier package at $20 off. You guys are the best! (Of course, now I am worried about what I will do in 6 months.) 

Thanks!


----------



## Acerxz

:up:


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by mortimer _
> *I did it via the e-mail route! I used the same language suggested on this thread and now have the Premier package at $20 off. You guys are the best! (Of course, now I am worried about what I will do in 6 months.)
> 
> Thanks! *


Wait a month or so then try emailing in again. They have no clue what they are doing there anyway.


----------



## susanandmark

In November, I was (supposedly) able to get the $20/off per month for the second time (the first was over a year and a half prior). Since then, the credit has never been posted. There is a line on each bill that says "We appreciate your business--see $20 credit above," but no credit and the total amount charged (I auto-bill to a credit card) has never reflected any $20 discount. 

I called and emailed twice and was told it was fixed but, as of my most recent invoice, it still hasn't been. I called again today and, after talking to someone named "Tiffany" who hung up on me (I assume accidentally), who said she would "re-start" the promo with this month for another six months but didn't, I called back and spoke with someone named "Lisa," who said she would re-start the promo and give me $50 off (that's all she'd do--not a retroactive credit from November) to make up for the months missed. (She didn't feel I was losing out on anything and, technically, she's right, since she's restarting the promo for another six months, so I guess the $50 was for the hassle.)

At that time I also asked why DirecTV customer service was so hit-and-miss and why some people were offered great deals and others got nothing. (On a side note, we've been DirecTV subscribers since 1997, always with the highest-level package, and have never made a late payment, so I know we're customers they want to keep.) She was told things were reviewed on a "case by case" basis and I mentioned the free DirecTV DVRs some people here report receiving, just for asking. Lisa said that was "very out of the ordinary," and when I assured her it did happen, she did offer a $99 Series 2 to me for "only" a $14.95 handling charge. But, I don't really need another TiVo (I've got two upgraded units now, and with only two TVs and two people in the house what would I do with a third?) and DirecTV won't just give you the DVR, you MUST have it professionally installed and activated on your account for one year. (Otherwise, let's face it, I would have taken it and given it as Christmas gift or something.) When I asked if I could have the $99 credit (in lieu of the $50) and they could keep the DVR, she said they just couldn't do that.

I'm not miffed or anything, it's just that since everyone's experience with DirecTV seems to be so arbitrary I just thought I'd report mine. Oh and, Lisa did add that they were having problems "across the board" with getting the $20/off per month applied since Janauary. (My problems started before that though ... So, who knows how accurate that info is.)

On a personal note (and I don't know if this has been mentioned here before) I think that the reason email may be better than phone service is because DirecTV does outsource some, but not all, of their customer service. (I'm just guessing, but email might go to DirecTV reps, instead of outsourced ones.) I know this because locally (Oklahoma City-area) a company called "Convergys," which doesn't advertise that way but is a call-center-for-hire organization, is always running ads in the paper for "customer service specialists" and saying that one of the benefits is "free DirecTV equipment and service" after 90 days of employment. I believe Convergys also does Williams-Sonoma customer service because I had to call them before and, when I give my phone number they said "we're not supposed to tell you this, but we're right up the street." The location they gave sounded like the Convergys location I've passed before on the I-35 highway.


----------



## willardcpa

Susan, I'm having the same problem as you right now - got "upgraded" in Nov, I did get a $20 credit in Nov - but none since. I have e-mailed them yesterday and today got the "canned" response saying someone would contact me later. I only post this now because I went through the same thing about a year ago. Eventually, via e-mail I got a name and ended up emailing with that individual - I just kept using "reply" so the email bounced back to the same area on their end. After about a month of nothing on their part - the system apparently isn't conducive to the $20 for 6 month deal - they gave me a single credit for $100.


----------



## expectatious2

I guess i was lucky . Last week i emailed a polite letter asking if A few discounts I heard of here could be made available to me.
I received a phone call a few days after i sent my email, from DirecTV. After all was said and done , I just about cut my bill in half. I did however downgrade from 'Premier', to just 2 movie packages.
DirecTV has been very good to me , and i do appreciate that.


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by susanandmark _
> *
> 
> I'm not miffed or anything, *


You have been more than tolerant. I think you should expect exactly what you were supposed to get. More would be nice but for them not to do that retro is wrong! You should get it retro to the beginning of your period, no questions asked, especially since you have it in writing a-la your bill.

They did it for me after I politely asked for a supervisor and told the CSR calmly that I needed to escalate to a supervisor. I got the 40 back plus the 20 for the current month. Next month I expect to have to call again. I have come to accept it. After the 5th or 6th month, a letter will be sent to HQ.

Oh and I also got the late fees reversed. I find that if you pay your CORRECT bill, not what they say you owe, you will have less hassle figuring things out. So I pay the same 78 and change every month and tell them, hey, I paid what was due, do what you have to to fix the bill. I think that is fair and equitable.

but that's me 

PS definitely keep names and times and dates of calls. They help immensely to at least prove you are 'legit' if they say they don't have notes on your account. Plus when/if you write a letter, that gives the boss something concrete to look at.


----------



## llurgy

I just yesterday finished my 4 month promotional off with the NFL sunday ticket with Premier free.
Just now phoned up to say I was wanting to downgrade my programming because my introductary off had finished.
The customer representative asked my what I wanted downgrade to, I said I wanted to cancel my Sunday ticket and I told her that unless they had any special offers at the moment that I would like to downgrade to Total plus with locals.
She put me on hold and came back with the $20 off premier package for six months.
It was as simple as that, I was expecting to have to bring her attention to the premier offer but she just came straight back to me with it, no arguing.

NICE 

Mandy


----------



## Don_Corneo

I just checked my bill. The $20.00 credit was there. There was also a $3.00 credit (- RCREDIT-06 ). I have no idea what this is about. I do not have autopay, but I do pay via Internet. I will see what happens on my next bill.

History
Started Promo February 9, 2004:
Feb bill was credited $20.00 same day.
Mar bill had $20.00 credit (plus unknown $3.00 credit).
Apr ?
May ?
Jun ?
Jul ?

NOTE: I didn't ask for the Promo; I complained about the recent increase in service cost, and that D*TV is severely closing the gap to the cost of Cable in my area. I shrugged off all the commercialized reasons why D*TV is better than Cable and told the CSR that for me it boils down to dollars and sense. In August, I will see what they say about that problem.


----------



## wilsonc

The $3 credit is because Directv just raised their prices effective March 1st. The beauty of the $20 credit is that you are locked into another 1 year commitment and that in effect keeps your prices locked in. Directv charges you the higher rate, but until your 1 year commitment is up, Directv will credit your account $3 to offset the rate increase. Try to get that level of service from your cable company.

I should add that subs with TCP without locals will just see a $2 credit on their bill as that is the difference between the old rate and new rate on that package. Those folks with TCP with locals will see a $3 credit as their monthly price went up $3.


----------



## newsposter

I checked my bill for March. Seems they got the 20 bucks right. However there was no sign of any increase whatsoever. Maybe they forgot about me!


----------



## XMnut

> _Originally posted by llurgy _
> *I just yesterday finished my 4 month promotional off with the NFL sunday ticket with Premier free.
> Just now phoned up to say I was wanting to downgrade my programming because my introductary off had finished.
> The customer representative asked my what I wanted downgrade to, I said I wanted to cancel my Sunday ticket and I told her that unless they had any special offers at the moment that I would like to downgrade to Total plus with locals.
> She put me on hold and came back with the $20 off premier package for six months.
> It was as simple as that, I was expecting to have to bring her attention to the premier offer but she just came straight back to me with it, no arguing.
> 
> NICE
> 
> Mandy *


This must be very CSR dependant...I just tried the same, as my 4 mo Premier/NFL will expire this Sunday, and the best he would do was $10
off for 3 mos.


----------



## Shark73

> _Originally posted by XMnut _
> *This must be very CSR dependant...I just tried the same, as my 4 mo Premier/NFL will expire this Sunday, and the best he would do was $10
> off for 3 mos. *


It is very much so. If you don't get the deal, say thank you but no thanks...and then call back and try again.


----------



## newsposter

Just got my paper bill. Unbelieveably (actually not) the bill does NOT include the 20 off but as I stated before, the online does and when I call the 800 number it's ok. But what about people who don't check online or over the phone? they would be paying extra for the month. I simply don't get why DTV can't put the credit on the bill that it's due. 20 bucks float for one month for one person is not significant, but if they do this for everyone, they sure will be making out.


----------



## El Gabito

I just called today and ordered my Tivo and Directv service, and they could only give me $10 off. ????


----------



## newsposter

> _Originally posted by El Gabito _
> *I just called today and ordered my Tivo and Directv service, and they could only give me $10 off. ???? *


I think you are lucky as a new customer to get anything. You shoulda joined when they had the NFL package. That plus premier is 50 a month for 4 months.


----------



## Kal-El

This is my first post, but I've been a long-time lurker. Great forum, btw!

FYI, as of today, 4/30/04, the $20 off is still in effect. I just asked for the Total Premeire Choice w/Locals with the $20 discount, and the "Entertainment Consultant" that answered the phone gave it to me, no questions asked. I also mentioned that it's a retention package, but the rep already seemed to know about it.


----------



## bobpenn

I also received it a week ago along with a Showtime $10 discount for three months. They offered it without prompting.


----------



## mavrcksd

Yeah - i signed up for it - and hopefully when it expires. i'll call in and have it re-isntated  or i'll go to dish and SbC


----------



## cwmatthew

I just got it again for the second time.


----------



## mattm29

Seems like you just have to call over and over again until you find someone that actually looks it up in the computer to see if you are eligible. I called 2 days ago and asked about it and the girl on the phone said that it was no longer running and that I was not eligible for anything else. Today I call and the guy actually says 'please hold and i'll check with my manager' and he came back and said as long as I agree to another year of service then I'm eligible. I told him thank you for taking the time to actually check with his manager.


----------



## FastEddieG

I just was able to take advantage of this offer. $20 off a month to make it $70.99/month for 6 months, and then have to maintain at least their lowest package for the remaining 6 months.

Sweet deal, thanks!
-Ed


----------



## sbergstc

I'm a new member, and I'll say thanks to you all for the info contained in this forum as well as the info in this thread. I called today and asked for the $20 off/month and at first the rep couldn't find it, but after a little digging there it was. Also ordered my DirecTivo at the same time. I did have to agree to a new 1 year contract for the $20 deal, but that's ok by me. The $20/month savings will pay for the Tivo ($99 + $20 tax/delivery). COOL!

I've found answers on this forum to all the questions I've got about DirecTivo and am very appreciative.

Take care,
sbergstc


----------



## Directvlover

I just got it too....Fantastic!


----------



## Rkkeller

I didnt get it ! I called a few times and kept getting
told there is no discount for the TCP package like
I was asking about.

One rep said that they only offer packages like
that to people that want to cancel DirecTV. I
cant cancel as I just got my DirecTivo and reupped
for another year contract.


Rich


----------



## Directvlover

Keep calling....i got it on my first call...this is what i said.

"I have a friend who just called and got a great deal on TC Premier and i want to get the same deal...It was $20 off for 6 months on TC Premier with locals" and he said...."Let me see.....(clicked around in his computer) ok, yeah do you want me to go ahead and set you up with that today?" To which i said, "Sure." 

It was that easy.


----------



## TeeVoo43

I'm doin' it tonight. I've had DTV since 6/02. Do you think they'll still give it to me. Sorry if an answer is already provided previously...


----------



## taylor2767

I just called and said the same thing that my neighbor had just got the TC Premier for $20 off/month for 6 months and they were more than happy to give it to me as long as I re-upped for 1yr. committiment. Great thread!


----------



## Directvlover

It's really going to save me money too, because the DVR service is free with TC Premiere, meaning i pay for one less reciever.


----------



## Manchesters

I just called, and after reading several posts from this board (the more recent posts) to the CSR, the young fellow finally got me signed up for the $20 off.

And of course you get the $4.99 off every month for the Tivo fee. Plus I get $5 a month off for being a BellSouth customer! But even with all that I will still be paying way more than I SHOULD, lol.


----------



## pyrrhus

Just got the package myself. These forums are a wealth of information.


----------



## Directvlover

> _Originally posted by Manchesters _
> *I just called, and after reading several posts from this board (the more recent posts) to the CSR, the young fellow finally got me signed up for the $20 off.
> 
> And of course you get the $4.99 off every month for the Tivo fee. Plus I get $5 a month off for being a BellSouth customer! But even with all that I will still be paying way more than I SHOULD, lol. *


Just curious, what did the CSR say after you read these posts.


----------



## Manchesters

I explained to him that several posts were from folks who had had Direct Tv for awhile, so it did not appear to be for new customers only, and I read him the dates on the posts. He then told me to give him a chance to dig for some information. He then said that he had found some info buried in the fine print, and that I could get the offer.

The posts were a firm foundation to base my request, since the poor fellow would have no way to explain why others could get it but I couldn't, lol. So, I guess I had him over a barrel as we old folk used to say!


----------



## wallace

YEAH!  

I oiriginally had this deal over a year ago and loved the savings I got from it. When it ended I tried to get it again by calling in, but they flat out refused and told me they made a note on my account not to give it to me which made me really sad. It has been many months (maybe 6 or more) since that attempt and I saw this thread coming to life again and decided to try it because I had nothing to lose. They gave me the deal again and I am very happy!!


----------



## schnebbles

Does it work with new customers? I have my TiVo & am awaiting installation. I will ask when we call I guess. 

That would be great!


----------



## mulscully

CAll last night 6/10/04 and got it no problem........


----------



## marrone

> _Originally posted by wallace _
> *YEAH!
> 
> I oiriginally had this deal over a year ago and loved the savings I got from it. When it ended I tried to get it again by calling in, but they flat out refused and told me they made a note on my account not to give it to me which made me really sad. It has been many months (maybe 6 or more) since that attempt and I saw this thread coming to life again and decided to try it because I had nothing to lose. They gave me the deal again and I am very happy!! *


My guess (and judging my previous posts on this thread) is that you can only get it once/year. The deals last for 6 months, and require a 1 year committment. So after the 6 months, you can't threaten to leave (well, you can, but you then owe them some major cash) for another 6 months, so they have no real incentive to give you another deal. That might be the "note" they were referring to, and just phrased it differently so you'd get scared (and hopefully never call again).

After your year committment, you can leave, and they might as well give you the discount, or else face losing a customer.

-Mike


----------



## colorman

Thanks to all the forum folk for their advice. After the first rep transferred me to customer retention, I was easily able to get the $20 off for six months w/ 1yr commit on TCP, PLUS I got a free 99.95 Tivo box + free install and got free shipping on it too. Not bad for a 10 minute phone call!


----------



## sbergstc

Wow! How'd you get the Tivo free w/no shipping?
sbergstc


----------



## colorman

I just asked for it after mentioning that Comcast was offering me a free PVR to drop DTV.


----------



## jillker

fyi, if you've had it before, you'll need to call each month to get the credit applied. according to a supervisor I spoke with several months ago, the offer is only supposed to be available once so the credits don't automatically add on if you have had it before


----------



## Mondo_man

Just called for the TCP package with locals. No go. Said it expired. BUT since I was new customer, 3 weeks ago, I still get the $10 off dicount for 6 months + the new Starz/Encore package for $11 off a month for the six months + a $20 VISA gift card. After talking to him for a few more minutes, he said he was just gonna turn them all on for the six months. So actually I came out $1 better than the $20 off a month PLUS a $20 gift card. Not bad I'd say...Just keep at them & they most likely will give in..


----------



## bewshy

This just made my whole weekend  I called and said my neighbor got the Total Choice Premier w/ locals for 70 bucks. The rep gave it to me for 70.99 and I've been a customer for about 3 weeks now. This is my 3rd call to DTV and every call has been a good one.


----------



## mulscully

I don't think it is a commitment thing. I recently got the DTIVO deal $99 about 2 months ago and has to commit to 1 year there. When I called the other night, the CSR asked be to describe the deal and only after I did that did he say "Yes we have that and you qualify". It may also be your previous levels of service. I had the deal last year June - Dec then when I couldn't get it again, held on to HBO for my wife's SATC I also added 2 more DTIVO in the last 6 months. Now when I called this time, no problem

I would just keep calling until you get a rep who a) knows about it, or b) is willing to give it to you..


----------



## phodg

Wow - this just worked for me too. I emailed DirecTV, a rep called me back, asked me if I would like the deal and I said "Yes please". Easy money.


----------



## judson_west

The DirecTV rep I spoke with said that the $20 off TCP is only good once in an accounts lifetime. Since I had received it last year, I could not receive it this year. I did take advantage of the HBO/Skinamax 2for1 offer. This offer lasts for 3 months and you get HBO and Skinamax for $12/month.


----------



## mmihalik

I've posted priveiously about this offer, and most recently got the offer this past January.

Called last week, as my 6 months of $20/month had expired.

Asked if I could get it again, and after a few minutes where the rep checked with their supervisor, was granted another 6 months of $20/mo as long as I agreed to the 1 yr contract extension.

It may help that I've had TCP for several years, and have 3 receivers. Also mentioned that I was investigating the offers from local Comcast cable operator for HD TV. I do happen to be a Comcast subscriber for both basic cable as well as cable internet.

Be nice, be courteous, and you too can win in Customer Appreciation Credit Roulette.

Note well to ask for the Customer Appreciation Credit.

Mike


----------



## Rkkeller

I FINALLY got the $20 off Total Choice
Premier special last night. It took
about 2-3 weeks of calls and constant
turn downs but last night I got it.

Woooooooo!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## steves36

My $10 off HBO expired 2 days ago so I picked up the phone 2nite and just asked in a very polite way if I could get the $20 TCP. It took the guy about 2 min's to research it and bam it was done. He could not find it at first, but he took the time to look after I told him I know a few other's that have got it. He said no problem and it was turned on.


----------



## susanandmark

> _Originally posted by me on February 25th of this year _
> *In November, I was (supposedly) able to get the $20/off per month for the second time (the first was over a year and a half prior). Since then, the credit has never been posted. There is a line on each bill that says "We appreciate your business--see $20 credit above," but no credit and the total amount charged (I auto-bill to a credit card) has never reflected any $20 discount.
> 
> I called and emailed twice and was told it was fixed but, as of my most recent invoice, it still hasn't been. I called again today and, after talking to someone named "Tiffany" who hung up on me (I assume accidentally), who said she would "re-start" the promo with this month for another six months but didn't, I called back and spoke with someone named "Lisa," who said she would re-start the promo and give me $50 off (that's all she'd do--not a retroactive credit from November) to make up for the months missed. (She didn't feel I was losing out on anything and, technically, she's right, since she's restarting the promo for another six months, so I guess the $50 was for the hassle.)
> 
> At that time I also asked why DirecTV customer service was so hit-and-miss and why some people were offered great deals and others got nothing. (On a side note, we've been DirecTV subscribers since 1997, always with the highest-level package, and have never made a late payment, so I know we're customers they want to keep.) She was told things were reviewed on a "case by case" basis and I mentioned the free DirecTV DVRs some people here report receiving, just for asking. Lisa said that was "very out of the ordinary," and when I assured her it did happen, she did offer a $99 Series 2 to me for "only" a $14.95 handling charge. But, I don't really need another TiVo (I've got two upgraded units now, and with only two TVs and two people in the house what would I do with a third?) and DirecTV won't just give you the DVR, you MUST have it professionally installed and activated on your account for one year. (Otherwise, let's face it, I would have taken it and given it as Christmas gift or something.) When I asked if I could have the $99 credit (in lieu of the $50) and they could keep the DVR, she said they just couldn't do that.
> 
> I'm not miffed or anything, it's just that since everyone's experience with DirecTV seems to be so arbitrary I just thought I'd report mine. Oh and, Lisa did add that they were having problems "across the board" with getting the $20/off per month applied since Janauary. (My problems started before that though ... So, who knows how accurate that info is.) *


OK, so now I'm more than miffed. I'm disgusted with DirecTV!

After never getting the promised "restart" of this promotion last February and sending three emails since June 16th, not to mention SEVEN previous emails regarding this same matter and an inordinate number of phone calls, I finally received a call back from a DirecTV rep on July 5, 2004.

The phone call began with the rep asking me So, I guess you sent us an email. Whats your problem?, in those exact words. Had she read the email, which detailed the problem including names and dates? No, of course not.

Then, when I explained the problem, for the umpteenth time, that I was not receiving a promised $20/month off my premier service for six months that, due to a host of problems having the darned thing applied in the first place, was supposed to have restarted in February.

I was told that I did receive $80 worth of credit at various, random times, and that was my promotional offer. Well, by my math, $20/month x six months is $120, not $80 and $50 of the $80 credit the rep kept citing was given to me in February (as stated above) by "Lisa" to make up for the errors to this point. I was told, specifically, since I asked, that this $50 credit was TOTALLY SEPARATE from the $20 off/month, for six months that I was PROMISED would be restarted in February. Its now July and I got exactly $30 (how did they come up with $30?) of that promised $120 credit, if you disregard the $50 one-time credit in February that was not supposed to be in any way related to this offer.

When I pointed these things out, and even cited the financial discrpency between $80 and $120, the DirecTV representative simply repeated, over and over, the same so-called facts: Ive had $80 off since February, thats my credit. Theres no problem on DirecTVs end and theyre not going to do anything else for me. Eventually, I told the rep that it was obvious DirecTV did not want our business and that I would not continue to argue with her when she clearly wasnt listening, then I hung up.

Since we first subscribed the customer service at DirecTV has gotten worse and worse, the channel options more and more limited (digital cable offers more, for less) and the attitude less and less acceptable. If we didn't have two upgraded DirecTiVos (or whatever we're supposed to call them now), I'd switch in a heartbeat. As it is, I'm still tempted to ditch the dish!


----------



## baeverly

Does TC Premier include the HD Package? I do not see anywhere that it says it includes TIVO Service either? Anyone have a link to where it states everything you get with TC Premier?

THANKS!


----------



## edc

> Does TC Premier include the HD Package? I do not see anywhere that it says it includes TIVO Service either? Anyone have a link to where it states everything you get with TC Premier?


Total Choice Premiere does not include the HD package.

==
Total choice Premiere does include DVR service.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/imagine/TIVOQA.dsp

The subscription fee for DIRECTV® DVR with TiVo® service is $4.99 per month. TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER customers will receive the DIRECTV® DVR with TiVo® service free of charge as long as they maintain their subscription to the TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER package. If they downgrade to a package other than TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER, a $4.99 monthly fee will apply. 
==


----------



## Octavio

Second time was the charm!!
They told me that it was a one time deal only, I'll worry about that in January '05.


----------



## MattDing

Since the cooler weather is setting in and we'll be inside watching more TV until spring, I sent an email to DirecTV on Friday using the Feedback link. The message was very similar to the one in this post.

This is what I received:

Dear Matthew,

Thank you for writing. As you requested, I have added Total Choice Premier with Locals with the $20 discount. At the end of the 6 months you will be charged the regular price for Total Choice Premier with Locals. You can change your package back to whatever you would like after the 6 months offer. Total Choice Premier includes the DVR service so you will not be charged for this service while you subscribe to Total Choice Premier. Just as a reminder, you are required to keep our service for 1 year.

The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at DIRECTV.com/MyDIRECTV and clicking on "View Activity Since Your Last Bill" in the My Account column.

Our online services -blah, blah, blah. (Edited to keep you awake.) 

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Sincerely,

-----------
DIRECTV Customer Service

Now I'll just have to keep an eye out to make sure they actually give me the credit.


----------



## willyg

Anyone know if a new sub could get this deal?


----------



## LarryInAz

> _Originally posted by willyg _
> *Anyone know if a new sub could get this deal? *


I got the $20 off Premier after I my original 3 months specials had expired.
I had to call 3 times and talk to different CSR's before one saw fit to upgrade me to Premier with a 6 month $20 customer appreciation discount.


----------



## TiVo'er

Go it with no problem. First call, 5 minutes. TCP with 2 Tivos and one additional receiver for $70.99! Very nice!


----------



## buckeye1010

Does TCP include the HD package?


----------



## willyg

nope! 10.99 i think on top of the TCP cost....


----------



## V Funk

Make sure that there is an actual $20 credit on your bill....I always struggle with this where it says there is a $20 discount but not actually $20 deducted. It's usually solved via email pretty quickly.

I've gotten this deal like 4 times now with no problem...I just received my most outrageous bill to date today, though...$290 for the month (and not a single adult PPV in that). Ouch!


----------



## willyg

> _Originally posted by V Funk _
> *Make sure that there is an actual $20 credit on your bill....I always struggle with this where it says there is a $20 discount but not actually $20 deducted. It's usually solved via email pretty quickly.
> 
> I've gotten this deal like 4 times now with no problem...I just received my most outrageous bill to date today, though...$290 for the month (and not a single adult PPV in that). Ouch! *


holy crap. How many recievers do YOU have!?!?!?!


----------



## V Funk

> _Originally posted by willyg _
> *holy crap. How many recievers do YOU have!?!?!?!  *


Ha....it's actually just a whole bunch of sports PPV.

Payments of $75 for the English Premier League soccer package, $50 for ESPN Gameplan, $55 for De la Hoya v Hopkins...plus Total Choice Premier with locals (plus E/W distants). I've got three DirecTiVos running in the house.


----------



## jricha51

> _Originally posted by TiVo'er _
> *Go it with no problem. First call, 5 minutes. TCP with 2 Tivos and one additional receiver for $70.99! Very nice! *


DirecTv says the TCP package is $90.99 and specifically states you still have to pay $5 per additional receiver. Minus the $20 discount, I calculate that I would be paying $75.99 for TCP on 2 receivers ($80.99 for 3 receivers). What am I doing wrong? I want to have my story straight when I call and ask. Thanks,

Justin


----------



## wilsonc

> _Originally posted by willyg _
> *nope! 10.99 i think on top of the TCP cost.... *


Buts that now free for 6 months also, just add it via the website and you'll see listed as $0.00/6 Months free. If you currently subscribe to it now, just goto the website and take it off and add it back and you get the same deal.


----------



## DarienA

I have not been hanging out here nearly as much as I should. I've asked a few questions(still really a TIVO newbie), but I came back today because I was having trouble setting up a Season Pass for the Daily Show, did a search found some solutions and discovered this thread by mistake, on the phone with DirectTV now and she found the special.. AWESOME!

I'm definitely going to have to start visiting here regularly. Maybe one of these days I'll even get around to add another HD to my Tivo.


----------



## tim76844

I called last week and got another 6 mos with $20 off! Took two calls, first CSR wouldn't extend it, but the second one did. After all, I've been a DTV customer since 1996.


----------



## sjmaye

> _Originally posted by wilsonc _
> *Buts that now free for 6 months also, just add it via the website and you'll see listed as $0.00/6 Months free. *


I don't have total choice premier. I went to the Directv website, signed in, and went to "Change or Add Programming". There were two selections for TC Premier; TCP w/o locals at $87.99 and TCP w/ locals for $90.99.

How do I get it for 6 months free?


----------



## kdanieli

i pay $52 for TC+locals + HBO now.
this deal is for $91 - 20 = $71, which is $19 more per month for the additional channels. so it's not such a great deal for me


----------



## MattDing

> _Originally posted by kdanieli _
> *i pay $52 for TC+locals + HBO now.
> this deal is for $91 - 20 = $71, which is $19 more per month for the additional channels. so it's not such a great deal for me *


Since this is a TiVo board, I'm just assuming you have a DirecTiVo: You also pay $5 for the TiVo fee which is waived when you're a premier subscirber, so it's only $14 more for all the channels.


----------



## Vin

> _Originally posted by sjmaye _
> *I don't have total choice premier. I went to the Directv website, signed in, and went to "Change or Add Programming". There were two selections for TC Premier; TCP w/o locals at $87.99 and TCP w/ locals for $90.99.
> 
> How do I get it for 6 months free? *


The HD package is what's currently being offered for free for 6 months (normally $10.99/mo.), not TCP.


----------



## FLShadow

I called there today and could not get anywhere with the CSR
or the supervisor. What do I have to ask for to get this wonderful
discount. I've been with DirecTV for about 5 years now with
3 DirecTivo's and the TCP package.


----------



## MattDing

> _Originally posted by FLShadow _
> *I called there today and could not get anywhere with the CSR
> or the supervisor. What do I have to ask for to get this wonderful
> discount. I've been with DirecTV for about 5 years now with
> 3 DirecTivo's and the TCP package. *


Try what this post says: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1736085#post1736085

It worked the first time for me.


----------



## Solosmooth

Well it worked. Thanks for the link MattDing and thanks to newsposter for the email. Did a lil copy and paste and got a reply from DTV tonight. $20 deal is in effect. Thanks so much looks like a great deal for 6 months.


----------



## jim tressler

tried the email route and got their.." we value you as a customer and will call shortley to discuss your billing needs..." email replay..

lol, will keep trying and keep everyone posted

jim


----------



## dmbong

I took that route a couple of months ago. I got that email, shortly I had Showtime. I checked my bill, it seemed a bit wrong, wrote to them again and don't recall another bill so far.

-Brian


----------



## RBA

I went and emailed them. But I asked for $30 a month. Odds are they will say no, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## fosdick

Got the $20.00 discount for six months today. No problem, told her what I wanted and within 2 minutes it was a done deal.


----------



## tim76844

I requested the $20 special discount 3 months ago. They applied the credit the first month, but the 2nd & 3rd are missing the credit. When I called them on the 2nd month, they said because of the billing cylce the 2nd month was really the 1st and said the credit will reappear on the next month. Well, it didn't and they sent my issue to a special department and I'm waiting to hear back. Not very impressed with DTV right now. I've been a subscriber since 1996 (well before they reached their first million customers).


----------



## dgpiii

Everyone should take advantage of this offer while it lasts. I called and the first CSR did not know of the deal. She offered me $20 off for one month. I asked to be transferred to retention and a gentleman by the name of Roger hooked me right up. 

I had Total Choice Plus w/ locals (42.99), HBO and Showtime (23.00), DVR Service (4.99) with an extra receiver (5.00) totaling 75.98.

Now I have Total Choice Premier w/ locals (90.99 - 20.00= 70.99) and an extra receiver (5.00) totaling 75.99.

I got all that **** for .01

I love this forum!

dgpiii


----------



## jim tressler

i ended up calling - the guy was pretty cool - told me not to believe everything 
i read on the internet.. lol.. but then gave me the deal.. 


jim


----------



## dmbong

So, after 6 months, we just call back and do all of this again, right?

-Brian


----------



## jim tressler

thats what some have done and its worked.. others have not been so lucky.. it's all the luck of the draw!


----------



## Vin

> _Originally posted by dmbong _
> *So, after 6 months, we just call back and do all of this again, right?
> 
> -Brian *


As Jim said, it's hit or miss - my 6 mos. just expired so I called the other day to see if I could get it again - no dice.


----------



## lee espinoza

here is why the 20.00 off is no good for me:
so right i am getting my LOCAL CHANNELS for free so TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER without LOCAL CHANNELS is 87.99 take off 20.00 that is 67.99 now i have a utv that is 9.95 that is 77.94 and 4.99 for additional receiver 
that is 82.93 is this right so i will be getting 5.06 off?


----------



## marrone

> _Originally posted by Vin _
> *As Jim said, it's hit or miss - my 6 mos. just expired so I called the other day to see if I could get it again - no dice. *


I heard it's only once/year that you can pull this.

I did mine (for the other deal...$5-$10 off or so) almost a year ago, so when that "expires", I'll try it again (will probably post in here first to see if anyone else re-upped)

-Mike


----------



## mnMark

Thought I'd bring this back up to the front...as of 1/6/04, this deal is still in full effect. I dropped a line on the "Contact Us" page of Directv.com, and got a response in a day, telling me the deal was in effect.


----------



## eddieras99

just got mine-- 3rd time.. 

then 5 days later i get a call from direct tv asking if i'd like to add Starz and get a free barnes and noble gift card ($20) and add showtime for a free 'direct tv' gift card, also for $20. since i already have the channels i told the agent 'sure' - we'll see if i still get the gift cards!


----------



## Rkkeller

Mine expired recently too and when I called I was told to wait 6 months and call again. So I dropped all the premiums.


Rich


----------



## TexasRanger74

I called yesterday afternoon and got the $20 off for 6 months. the retention lady tried to give me a line about it being only for customers that had problems paying their bill or something. then she looked up my account and said "ok, you're all set"


----------



## CessnaDriver

I have been a subscriber for 7 years now.

I'd like to get an HD receiver (non-Tivo) but they are still $250+ from what I have seen.


----------



## jaypb

I originally "re-set" myself up with the $20 premium package discount on 10/15/04. Like an idiot, with the holiday crush, I neglected to check my November statement. I happened to look at my December statement and saw the line "We appreciate your business-see $20 credit above"....but low and behold there WAS no credit given....on November or December's statement. So I e-mailed D* on Xmas eve....and for 2 weeks went back and forth with reps regarding how they'd have to "investigate my claim" and it would be "escalated to the next level". 

So finally last night I sat my butt down and decided to call...albeit after midnight here on the East Coast. I tried the regular 800# and tried the menu system (press 1 for billing....) and when I hit 0 to talk to a rep I was sent to an obviously "dead" line (rapid busy signal). So I pulled the retention # off the AVSforum site and called it directly....and the "office" was closed. So I called back after 7:15 this morning....and spoke to a retention rep who quickly sorted everything out....and apologized profusely for the confusion/hassle.

Bottom line---if you RECEIVE the ok to get this discount....check yer statements. I'd heard others on AVS/TIVO complain about the credit not being applied....but I didn't have a problem last year at this time when I received the credit.....so I never thought I'd have to "check" this time.

Silly me....


----------



## The Bird

I did this deal in November 2003 when I had HBO SHO & STZ it expired in June 2004 and I still have Premier Choice (Full Price).

Therefore, I am eligible for it again but now I'm not upgrading my programming so is it still possible?


----------



## JillupM

My last (second time) $20 off deal expired in October,2004. I have had Premier since then at full price. I sent an e-mail to billing three days ago asking for the $20 off offer. I just got an e-mail saying yes. This does add another year commitment, but I wasn't planning on changing.


----------



## phang

The D* billing system will NOT allow an account to recive a discount twice in the same 12 month period.

Even if an agent adds it will not prosses. I deal with it day after day. Newer agents don't always realize that it wont work because it will say that it went though.

~D


----------



## JillupM

Maybe I got the dates wrong, but I don't think I have been paying full price for more than 6 months. But you did say calender year. I got it once in 2004 and now 2005. ($20 has already been taken off my next bill.) At any rate, The Bird, should be eligible.


----------



## Michael R

Also the credit will quietly disappear from your bill without warning if you make any changes to your subscription.


----------



## Teacher Steve

Hi all,

This is my first post on this site after two years of browsing and getting wonderful information.

I just received my second 6 mo. discount today after receiving one back in May 2003. It is awesome what one can receive just by asking! Thanks for the heads up, folks!

Also, I have had two RCA DVR40's since Dec. 2003 and have loved every minute. Tivo has definately changed the way I watch television. I can never go back to standard TV. My family and I won't know what to do if that ever happens. 

Thanks to everyone for the wealth of information located in this message board community! 

Teacher Steve


----------



## mike5335

I'll report that I did receive my second 6 month $20 month Premier discount starting in December 2004 but it disappeared in January! So, I've emailed customer service (which is how I got the second 6 month deal)...more info to follow, I suspect.


----------



## icurnet

Can someone detail me as to exactly what this promotion is? This is a LONG thread 

How long do I have to agree to subscribe to Total Choice Premium after the promotion period expires ?

I have TC Plus w/locals + HBO + Cinemax and FOX Network from NYC/LA now, and two DTivo's. My current bill is $ 74.22/mo (incl tax).

Thanks!


----------



## jim tressler

$20 off total choice premier for 6 months - you have to agree to an additional 1 year comitment.. they waive the $4.99 tivo fee too (you still pay 4.99 for the reciever though)

jim


----------



## carstud

Got my $20 off today. I called and the 1st Csr knew nothing about. I asked for customer retention. The 2nd Csr in customer retention department said she could offer it to me. I had never taken advantage of this before so it was real easy , ask and you shall recieve. I love DTV and Tivo.


----------



## all4jo

how do we now we are getting the $20 off? i just got retention to give me the deal but on my account info it shows full price for premier.


----------



## Aquatic

YEah. D* billing is interesting.. you almost need to be a CPA to read the bill. You SHOULD see the full boat price for all the things you have ( premier, etc) and you should also see an entry -$20.00 ( A Credit) to your account, and that would be the $20 off.


----------



## eddieras99

you definately have to watch the bills-- it comes and goes - i had to call almost monthly my first time- i'm on my 3rd $20 off


----------



## mikestanley

Any way to get this deal as a relatively new (first full month still) customer - or do I need to wait until next year when my contract is up?


----------



## killerdc

I am debating whether or not this is a good deal. Also, I just called CR and got a free tivo and installation last month. But anyway, I have 4 tv's two tivos and HBO right now with TC +locals for 74.95 bucks a month before tax. If I add the TCP with locals, -20 bucks add the 3 additional receivers, im still looking at 85 plus tax which will be about 92 bucks. So essentially i would be getting starz, encore, showtime, and cinemax for another 12 bucks a month. The wife already thinks we pay too much, but she isnt complaining about having TIVO in the bedroom now is she?! I think it may be a good thing, and I can just cancel the service in the upstairs game room. I can always run locals from the antenna to it. FYI, I only keep the locals on the DTV so I can tivo them. For sports and such, I watch them live in HD.


----------



## uscmatty

Signed up today for the $20 off TCPremier + locals for 6 months. No problem getting it at all. Thanks Tivo Community!!


----------



## jason_j_a

I got this discount back in October and it only showed up on the first bill. Three bills later I realized I was no longer getting the discount. I called last month and they said "we don't know what happened so we will add the discount back on". Sure enough again this month the discount didn't show up so I called back. They don't know what the problem is but they escalated it to accounting to fix. 

So watch your bill because it seems to go away no warning.


----------



## bnm81002

jason_j_a said:


> I got this discount back in October and it only showed up on the first bill. Three bills later I realized I was no longer getting the discount. I called last month and they said "we don't know what happened so we will add the discount back on". Sure enough again this month the discount didn't show up so I called back. They don't know what the problem is but they escalated it to accounting to fix.
> 
> So watch your bill because it seems to go away no warning.


it makes sense to read your bill every month anyway no matter what services that you have or don't have, you never know what they will add or delete from your bill monthly


----------



## Cartrivision

vertigo235 said:


> It was very painless once I got through to somebody BTW.


Speaking of getting through to a human at DTV Customer Service, what is the quickest way to end the maze of automated options and get it to ring through to an actual customer rep?


----------



## CsrLiz344

I don't push any buttons, just keep holding. Seems to be easiest way.


----------



## wweboy

AWESOME!! Thanks so much I called up last night and the women was a little confused and then said one sec (she was typing soemthing) and I montioned that I read it here. She said I'd have to sign another (2nd time ) 1 year commitment I was like w/e I don't care I love Directv. So she said tune to 512 BAM hbo or w/e that channel is. I'm very happy thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## sneagle

I called today--have been a premier subscriber for several years

I commented on the price change and asked to cancel The Guide--we don't really read it anyway. While he processed that, I asked about the $20 credit. I made no statements regarding leaving. He said he could give me the credit, but it would extend my commitment for another year.


----------



## marrone

Anyone able to reup their ~$10 off TC+ w/locals, and/or get HBO & something else for $2?


----------



## Ryder X

As you requested, I have added the 20/month off Total Choice Premier 
for six months offer to your account. The changes to your account will be 
reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by 
signing into your DIRECTV account online at DIRECTV.com/MyDIRECTV and 
clicking on "View Activity Since Your Last Bill" in the My Account 
column. 


Haha was was easy. I was disputing a ppv my little cousin pressed, and added. 

"Also i agree to sign for 1 more year for the 20 dollar off each month for 6 months deal."

And they did it!!!

Thanks!


----------



## bert1604

Called to get this Discount on January 4th 2005, the $20.00 applied to my account on that day, but has since disappeared.

Called customer retention and they told me that the system will not recognize the discount because I have received it before.

I think that I remember reading in this thread that you can receive this discount once every 12 Months, but that seems to no longer be the case.

The Customer Retention Rep told me that you used to be able to do that but now it is a one time per account discount.

She then Credit $100.00 to my account for the 5 remaining months, so I guess that I cant complain.

Just wanted to let anyone else know if they see this suddenly disappear from their billing statement, and they received this discount in the past thats why.


----------



## steelcity1

bert1604 said:


> Called to get this Discount on January 4th 2005, the $20.00 applied to my account on that day, but has since disappeared.
> 
> Called customer retention and they told me that the system will not recognize the discount because I have received it before.
> 
> I think that I remember reading in this thread that you can receive this discount once every 12 Months, but that seems to no longer be the case.
> 
> The Customer Retention Rep told me that you used to be able to do that but now it is a one time per account discount.
> 
> She then Credit $100.00 to my account for the 5 remaining months, so I guess that I cant complain.
> 
> Just wanted to let anyone else know if they see this suddenly disappear from their billing statement, and they received this discount in the past thats why.


Be careful with that $100 credit to your account. After 3 months of DTV not giving me my $20 discount and numerous calls, their latest rep told me that he would take care of the entire $120 at one time. The $120 was more than enough to cover my current month's bill, so he told me to ignore my latest bill and start up fresh the following month. My following month's bill arrived delinquent with me owing a couple of hundred dollars plus late fees. I called DTV, yet again and was told that they found in my file where I was told that, but the pevious rep did not have the authority to give me the $120 credit. After about 45 minutes, the supervisor agreed to waive the late fees!!!

I just got the new bill last week and it did not include the credit. They finally wore me down and I cancelled all of the premium channels.

You better check your bill online to make sure you got the proper credit.


----------



## Xezoid

Called DTV the Cx rep now claims this promotion is only for new subscribers. Oh well I'll try again later.


----------



## starbiker99

D* called me about some other issues I was having and I brought this $20 off the Premier package up and she said no problem. I also said I was 2 months into a $10 off deal already she said that would stay for the remaining 4 months then it would drop off. I will be watching my bills closely.


----------



## everklier

i dont have all the channels so the $20 off doesnt really help me. in the past i had the $10 off TC and $2 HBO. so last week i emailed DTV and asked them if the can help me out with a discount and gave them the sob story about comcast and dish...dtv called me tonight and i asked about the $10 off and the $2HBO. He said that he can offer me $5 off TC $2 hbo and free showtime for 6 months.


----------



## jaypb

Well, after my *issues* WRT the $20 off premier discount, they have, yet again, cropped up. My last bill had a THREE MONTH lump sum discount of $60 because the discount never was even applied in October when I called to initially request it. Now I just checked again....and no $20 discount. It's ON THE BILL (a line for "Premier package discount...thank you for you business" or something like that) as a line entry. But there is $0.00 applied.

Can't WAIT to make the call again....


----------



## 23goober23

jaypb said:


> Well, after my *issues* WRT the $20 off premier discount, they have, yet again, cropped up. My last bill had a THREE MONTH lump sum discount of $60 because the discount never was even applied in October when I called to initially request it. Now I just checked again....and no $20 discount. It's ON THE BILL (a line for "Premier package discount...thank you for you business" or something like that) as a line entry. But there is $0.00 applied.
> 
> Can't WAIT to make the call again....


if you get more that 1 discount a year then the system has a hard time applying that second set of discounts to your accout. why don't you just pay for your service like everyone else has to.... weird concept huh?!?!?!


----------



## serenstarlight

jaypb said:


> Well, after my *issues* WRT the $20 off premier discount, they have, yet again, cropped up. My last bill had a THREE MONTH lump sum discount of $60 because the discount never was even applied in October when I called to initially request it. Now I just checked again....and no $20 discount. It's ON THE BILL (a line for "Premier package discount...thank you for you business" or something like that) as a line entry. But there is $0.00 applied.
> 
> Can't WAIT to make the call again....


Yeah sorry to inform you you're only allowed 1 set of discounts per year. Hopefully they realize that before adding it to your account again.


----------



## bnm81002

serenstarlight said:


> Yeah sorry to inform you you're only allowed 1 set of discounts per year. Hopefully they realize that before adding it to your account again.


yes that's right, this can only be applied once a year, I called customer retention and the guy told me once a year only, can't do it back to back on this $20 off discount


----------



## d_trick

Technically that's true....

but you can play russian roulette with the CSR's, and you might find someone who will give you another 6 month discount, shortly after you have just got off one.

That's what I did. My first 6 month discount started last August, and ended this past January. About a month ago, I called up and asked if they were still offering the 6 month discount. The CSR said they were, and I asked if I could get one. The CSR said yes, and now I have another $20 a month discount for six months.

They even sent me a real nice promotional soccer ball with an air pump, for subscribing to the DirecTV Sports package.


----------



## bnm81002

d_trick said:


> Technically that's true....
> 
> but you can play russian roulette with the CSR's, and you might find someone who will give you another 6 month discount, shortly after you have just got off one.
> 
> That's what I did. My first 6 month discount started last August, and ended this past January. About a month ago, I called up and asked if they were still offering the 6 month discount. The CSR said they were, and I asked if I could get one. The CSR said yes, and now I have another $20 a month discount for six months.
> 
> They even sent me a real nice promotional soccer ball with an air pump, for subscribing to the DirecTV Sports package.


well your case is within 2 years, you got it last Aug. 2004 and got it again month ago-May 2005, you won't got it till next year 2006 again, if you try in Oct or Nov 2005, they will say no


----------



## Deviousalways

Well I just got off the phone with D*TV and gave them a story about T*W* canvassing the neighborhood to get D*TV customers to switch. Retention gave me a very nice deal. Free R10 with free install along with $20 discount for a full year. 
Great Deal for me


----------



## dmbong

Nice work! Sounds like a plan! 

-Brian


----------



## Bob Coxner

I've had the $10 off for 6 months deal (Total Choice) continuously for about 4 years. This is the one you get for adding a Premium channel. The day after one expires I call and get a new one. I almost never have to play CSR roulette. The only downside is that the DTV billing system won't recognize your eligibility in future months, since it DOES check for the once-a-year restriction. That means a call to Retention to get your missing credits. The upside is that Retention almost always gives me a lump-sum credit for all remaining months. That happened to me again just yesterday. You're then on the honor system to keep the Premium subbed for the remainder of the period. The notation on your bill will say "We appreciate your business - See $10 credit above". 

You can also combine this with other discounts. The Total Choice equivalent to the $20 TC Premier deal is $5 off a month for 6 months. The notation on your bill for that one will read "To our valued customer - 6 month programming credit". 

If you REALLY feel greedy, you can even combine both of those discounts with the 2 for the price of 1 HBO-Starz deal. You're billed for both but then get an $11 credit monthly for 3 months.

My record was 4 credits in one month. I had price protection (due to equipment purchase), so that was another $3 credit added to the ones above.
I've had all 3 on my account from time to time. I will concede that I had to play CSR roulette a bit to get the third one added. CSR's can see which discounts are active and some will say you can only have one active at a time. So, I generally just stick with the $10 off deal and occasionally add in a 2-for-1 deal.


----------



## rigs49

Ok maybe not record time but it seemed that way. :up: I asked the lady if I could get Total Choice Premier package with $20 dollar discount for 6 months she just looked on her computer screen mentioned that I have been a great customer and that was it.  She did not even mention me having to sign up for 1 more year. Thanks everyone.


----------



## vector1701

Still works...I just called and asked if there were any deals for total choice Premier and she said sure, $20 off for 6 months....done.


----------



## mahyde

vector1701 said:


> Still works...I just called and asked if there were any deals for total choice Premier and she said sure, $20 off for 6 months....done.


Is this 20.00 off each month?


----------



## vector1701

Yeah, $20 off each month for 6 months....


----------



## icurnet

Just checking, DTV would take $20 off the current price of the Premier package (not $20 off TC Plus) if I upgraded. right ?

d.


----------



## Bob Coxner

icurnet said:


> Just checking, DTV would take $20 off the current price of the Premier package (not $20 off TC Plus) if I upgraded. right ?
> 
> d.


It's $20 off a month for 6 months for TC Premier. $10 a month off for 6 months for TC or TC+. No upgrade is necessary, you just need to find a nice CSR or call Retention.


----------



## taylor2767

I had may services suspended for a fews months while I tried out digital cable and when I called back to activate my service I asked for the TC premier < $20/mo. and got it.


----------



## dylanursula

I got this on Sunday  Very happy about it - took me two calls as the first CSR said no and the second said "gladly"


----------



## str1der

Got this yesterday with no problem. Called regular CSR and said DTV called the house the other day and offered the $20 off deal to my wife but I wasn't home to talk to her about it. I asked if we could still get it? CSR said no problem.


----------



## marksdad1

off of the HD package - for a total monthly discount of $25/month for 6 months.


----------



## backintheday

I apologize if this has already been discussed, but I couldnt find anything through using the search and I know I read something about this

Does DirecTV offer DVR ($4.99) service fee and/or HD Package ($10.99) at no charge with the Total Choice Premier package?

Thanks!


----------



## Vin

backintheday said:


> I apologize if this has already been discussed, but I couldnt find anything through using the search and I know I read something about this
> 
> Does DirecTV offer DVR ($4.99) service fee and/or HD Package ($10.99) at no charge with the Total Choice Premier package?
> 
> Thanks!


The DVR fee is waived if you subscribe to the Premier package, the HD Pack fee is not.


----------



## vigfoot

i just called to find out why my $50 referral credit hasn't shown on my bill (it's been 30 days). after that was taken care of, i asked politely- "i'd like to try TCP if the $20 off for 6 months deal is still in effect."

the retention guy said "that isn't an advertised special but i don't see why we can't do that for you." :up: 


i love my
i love my
i love my DTV


----------



## The Flush

Can you get the $20/month off for Para Todos Opcion Premier instead of TCP?


----------



## newsposter

another " see 20 credit above but no credit" on my bill. 

DTV is gonna make speed dial yet.


----------



## newsposter

Waited 2 months..didn't show up on my bill. Then they had the gall to email me that since I dropped and added a receiver it didn't carry over and I wasn't entitled to it. I got them to give me the whole thing at once but still..how insane to have the 20 dollar thing on the bill but not give it to someone. Make sure you watch your bills!


----------



## killerdc

I Just asked for that 20 dollar off thing. Im not sure if its a regular thing or not but she gave it to me for 6 months. My bill with 3 rooms and 2 tivos is only 9 dollars more a month than before and now I get all the HBO's. 

Does the premiere package include the HD programming as well? 
I am looking to upgrade to the H20 for free and if the premiere package includes HD then i would like to take advantage of that.


----------



## sbergstc

I also got that $20 per month promo last August when I discovered this forum and received the credit without a hitch. 

On Monday I called and ordered a new hr10-250 for 499 - 250 credit on account - 200 rebate plus 20 off for 6 months. Also purchased a h20 from Best Buy for $199 - 100 rebate (rebate allows for $200 + 100 per household for a total of $300 on HD receivers/DVRs). Pretty good deal... All I did was email them and ask for their best deal to get the ball rolling. We subscribe to "everything package" and already had HD (sony receiver) + 2 extra receivers. We're also set up for auto pay. I think these things helped with the asking part...

HD is extra $10.99 per month, but it covers all HD receivers. Additional receivers are $4.99. And if you subscribe to their premier/everything pkg then the monthly Tivo fee is waived.

sbergstc


----------



## killerdc

You got the HR10-250 for 499 minus 200 rebate and 250 dollar instant credit for a total of 49 dollars? Did they bill you for this, or did you pay them the 299 on the phone?


----------



## newsposter

killerdc said:


> I Just asked for that 20 dollar off thing. Im not sure if its a regular thing or not but she gave it to me for 6 months. My bill with 3 rooms and 2 tivos is only 9 dollars more a month than before and now I get all the HBO's.
> 
> Does the premiere package include the HD programming as well?
> I am looking to upgrade to the H20 for free and if the premiere package includes HD then i would like to take advantage of that.


TCP will include showtime and HBO HD for free. Also if you get anything OTA you get that HD for free too of course.

I just got them to give me the rest of my 100 right away so I didn't have to call them every month. So that's good customer service for sure.


----------



## restart88

_TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER W/LOCALS ($65.99/month)

DIRECTV DVR (WAS TIVO) ($0.00/month)

Monthly Charge for Services Shown Above:
$65.99 for 6 months_

So is this the best deal they have available right now? I'm thinking of getting a FAR HD receiver (while they're free) seprately because I want to install myself and they have insisted on doing the install on any promo receiver deals in the past.

Also, didn't Showtime & HBO have some kind of cash rebate? Did that offer expire? All I could find is ice cream for a year with Showtime sub. I'm assuming that since I would be adding the programming I'd still qualify for the offers, right?


----------



## sbergstc

Yes, killerdc, that's correct. No CC over the phone. The $249 (start price of $499 - $250 instant credit) was on my billing statement (along with my regular charges) and when I have the box installed/activated next week, I'll send in a copy my bill showing activation with the rebate form to get my $200 back. I'm very happy with this deal because if you figure the $120 programming credits I'm ahead about $70. Which I mentally applied toward a 2nd HD receiver that I purchaed at Best Buy for $199 - $100 MIR. So now I've spent only $30 for both units. Crazy how we manage to rationalize our HD addictions...


----------



## Davidec

dfriedland said:


> I just called Directtv out of the blue and asked if I could switch to total premier choice with locals with a $20 discount for the first 6 months.... There was no problem, just a minute of holding while she checked the computer, and she said no problem. Total premier + locals + DVR (tivo) for $65.99 a month, and I didn't have to beg or threaten to switch companies or anything. I just asked politely and they were more than happy to oblige.


 

I just wanted to say a BIG THANKS!!

Not only did I get an very good customer service rep on my first call but he noticed that DirecTV had been billing me for the 'local' stations which were are now part of the standard "Total Choice" billing and will be getting a credit that will equal almost a full months bill!!!

I would of never made the phone call if not for your posting!!

Thanks!!

--David


----------



## killerdc

sbergstc said:


> Yes, killerdc, that's correct. No CC over the phone. The $249 (start price of $499 - $250 instant credit) was on my billing statement (along with my regular charges) and when I have the box installed/activated next week, I'll send in a copy my bill showing activation with the rebate form to get my $200 back. I'm very happy with this deal because if you figure the $120 programming credits I'm ahead about $70. Which I mentally applied toward a 2nd HD receiver that I purchaed at Best Buy for $199 - $100 MIR. So now I've spent only $30 for both units. Crazy how we manage to rationalize our HD addictions...


Thats a helluva deal. I havent been able to squeeze the 250 instant credit out. Not that the 200 dollar rebate isnt good but I am still hesitant to spend 300 bucks on it. Did they put in a 5 LMB dish as well? Also from what newsposter said, HD SHO and HBO are included in the TCP, which should also include the locals when they roll out this month, so the only channels youd be essentially missing are ESPN and DISCOVERY HD? Are those channels worth 10 bucks a month?

Oh well, I guess I will call back one more time and see if I can get the 250 credit. If not, I will just go with the plain HD receiver to go with my current TIVO.


----------



## sbergstc

No 5LNB dish; I asked about it when speaking with the retention rep and was told the new dish was for MPEG4 which is not in my area yet and probably won't be until the end of 2006 or early 2007... I'm in DesMoines IA... not a very important market I suppose. But she did say that when MPEG4 gets to DM a new dish will be installed as well as my HD-DVR replaced free of charge (maybe $14.95 s/h). The HD Movie channels are currently part of my TCP package and I watch HD locals via OTA. You're probably right about the HD package, but I think my husband watches the ESPN channels on the weekends so I'll have to check with him before canceling it. 

I'd say keep calling to get the $250 account credit. I've read here and on another forum that folks continue to get it. If you haven't already, try the retention number: 1-800-824-9081. Tell them that you're taking a look at DN or cable... maybe that'll give them some inspiration.

Good luck.


----------



## misohonei

Called last night and asked for the upgrade and discount. Guy didn't even hesitate. "Sure, I can do that." Thanks everyone.


----------



## dmbong

Be careful...and be sure to watch your bill. The last time I got it, they only gave the monthly discount once and I was stuck with the full expensive package. We eventually came to an arrangement, but it was nothing like what it was supposed to be.

-Brian


----------



## bobiii

Just got it also!! Thanks!


----------



## newsposter

After they miss it one time, speak firmly but nicely and say hey, i hate calling in here every month, why not just give me the money all at once? that will save directv the per cost call of servicing me every month and make me a happy customer. 

It worked....5 minutes later, i had 100 bucks on my account. I'm happy.


----------



## JillupM

I just called and got this two weeks ago. (Early March 2006). It instandly appearred no my bill which was a day over due, so I paid it right then. My current bill doen't show it. It may be because it should have been applied to this bill when it was first put on the account. But I will certainly be watching and calling next month if it doesn't appear.


----------



## eddieras99

let me tell you - be prepared to call every month - i've had this deal on three different occasions and each month i would have to call to get the credit applied - horrible. each time i'd call they'd assure me i would not have to again- but i always did. each time you call be sure to get the person's name you spoke iwht - after a few months they may end up just giving you a lump sum off instead. that's what has happened for me

good luck!


----------



## jim tressler

same here.. one month I got 5 $20 credits


----------



## packerfan

Just wanted to give an update. I got this over the weekend. $20 off for the next 6 months is still in effect.


----------



## thedeak08

Are you guys calling customer service or customer retention to get the $20 off?


----------



## kanesrage

Im wondering if they would still give the $20 off per month if you just did the free r15 deal which If I remember right locks you into a contract. I have an r10, r15, and 2 regular boxes.


----------



## packerfan

thedeak08 said:


> Are you guys calling customer service or customer retention to get the $20 off?


I called retention.


----------



## Sknzfan

kanesrage said:


> Im wondering if they would still give the $20 off per month if you just did the free r15 deal which If I remember right locks you into a contract. I have an r10, r15, and 2 regular boxes.


I recently got two FREE Hr10's and an R15 FREE and was given the $20 off for 6mos.

I AM a Sunday Ticket subscriber too....oh yeah Superfan was also FREE


----------



## restart88

I read on another board that they are passing out $10 discounts without even being asked to some subscribers. Not sure if that one obligates you to stay or not.


----------



## codemstr

I just tried to do this and no go 
I got an outsource guy, and he wouldn't give in


----------



## Boston Fan

restart88 said:


> I read on another board that they are passing out $10 discounts without even being asked to some subscribers. Not sure if that one obligates you to stay or not.


I got the $10 off per month for 12 months offered to me when calling about another issue back in August.


----------



## restart88

Sknzfan said:


> I recently got two FREE Hr10's and an R15 FREE and was given the $20 off for 6mos.
> 
> I AM a Sunday Ticket subscriber too....oh yeah Superfan was also FREE


With the Bucs 0-3 and losing their QB for the year and with only newbie backups I somehow doubt ST will appeal to me for a while.


----------



## trainman

restart88 said:


> With the Bucs 0-3 and losing their QB for the year and with only newbie backups I somehow doubt ST will appeal to me for a while.


There's no real reason to have Sunday Ticket if you're in the home market of the team you want to see, since you'll get to see all their games anyway...but that said, it _should_ be appealing to you right now, because it means you'll have a chance to see other, better teams on Sunday afternoon instead of the Bucs. 

(I know wherefrom I speak, because I pay for Sunday Ticket primarily so I can watch the Bucs.)


----------



## Bilbrey

Me too.  $120!!!


----------



## SP1200

most of these posts are from last year...
Are they still doing this?


----------



## eddieras99

i just got one because i called and complained that they took HD channels off every sunday for NFL season ticket...


----------

